# Legends of the Fates



## LuciantheHugmage (Dec 30, 2016)

Our world, Gracea, is caught in a cycle of creation and destruction, each cycle following the same path. As a result, the mortal races all follow a set of prophecies known as the Historium- which foretell the future by examining the past cycle. The mortals don't know of this, however, and believe the Historium to be a true prediction of the future.

The gods, on the other hand, know of the true nature of the universe, and are determined to change this cycle. Abandoning the Historium, 6 of the 12 major gods of the world sire children in the mortal world, all within 60 years. These are the Player Characters, and will be treated as Distortions in the Historium once they are found out. The main characters will hopefully choose to free the world from the Historium, either through heroic actions or villainous deeds.
------
Races

Humans- don't even need to explain this.

Dajerre- beast/anthros/ furries/ scalies/ whatevah. They can look like any vertebrate.

Elves- slightly tall people with pointed ears.

Orcs- a larger race with pointed ears and a bit of underbite. They are good warriors.
----
Magic- players can start with up to 4 spells total. They can buy spell tomes or experiment to learn new spells.


Spoiler: Schools of Magic



Alteration- the school of Alteration focuses on the physical and chemical changes to objects and creatures. Examples include transmutation and armor spells.

Illusion- Illusion is the art of bending people's perception of the world through the manipulation of emotions, light, and sound.

Divination- the scrying of the future, past, or present. Can be used to communicate with otherworldly entities such as gods, spirits, or demons.

Restoration- the school dedicated to healing, purification, and protection against the undead.

Exorcism- the school of magic dedicated to the banishment of evil spirits and protection against malevolent entities.

Summoning- the art of calling creatures and spirits from other worlds to help you. Summoners are capable of communication and interaction with all sorts ofotherworldly creatures, spirits, and entities. Combined with restoration, summoning can be used to fully resurrect the dead.

Conjuration- the art of using magic to create objects or creatures from one's imagination. Familiars created with conjuration can be sent to other worlds and called to you with summoning. Matter created by magic is still matter, so itdoesn't usually disappear after any amount of time. It can still be dismissed by it's creator to replenish the same amount of MP used to create it. Created objects can be dispelled by other mages if they know the right spell for it.

Photomancy- the school that revolves around manipulating light to attack, create constructs, and generate wards to defend against attacks. Examples include Photon Sphere, Photonic Binding, and Light Shield.

Nachtomancy- the school of granting shadows and darkness physical form to attack or use as a tool.

Pyromancy- The school dedicated to fire and heat.

Hydromancy- water magics.

Cryomancy- Ice magics.

Monsomancy- the control of the weather. Monsomancers can control lightning, wind, and precipitation, so monsomancy is considered a hybrid school.

Terramancy- earth magic. The most powerful spells of this school are said to be able to create mountains, build continents, and control the plate tectonics.

Mystomancy- the basis of magic. Mystomancers use magic to create effects (example: magic in harry potter), or create temporary magical constructs (magic weapons in Doctor Strange).

Narcomancy- the school of magicdedicated to sleep, hypnosis, and true, irresistible mind-control. Narcomancers are much more feared than illusionists, because their magic cannot be resisted by willpower alone. Narcomancers cancontrol dreams, and are the inventors of purposeful Astral Projection.

Chronomancy- the science of manipulating time and the paradoxes attached to it.

Cosmomancy- magic dealing with space and celestial bodies. Cosmomancers can control meteorites, summon minuature stars, and do many other things.

Necromancy- magic and rituals dedicated to the reanimation and enslavement of the undead, as well as the summoning of undead creatures to the mortal plane. Wraiths, ghouls, reapers, and Dark Revenants are all able to be summoned with Necromancy.


----
Rules (don't think we need these, but it never hurts.)
1. Don't be a dick OOC. Just... Don't. Its painful for everyone to watch.
2. Unless you're using Anime style magic, please stick to the spells I have provided. They don't suck, and there'll be more added over time.
3. As GM, I have the right to pull divine intervention if things get too out of hand. Please, don't get out of hand.
4. There can be 6-8 protagonist characters. Sibling protagonists are allowed, as long as there are exactly 6 gods who are the parents of the protagonists.

CS:
Name:
Age: (max is 60)
Gender:
Race:
Godly Parent:
HP: (health) (100-250)
MP: (Magic Energy) (100-200)
SP: (Stamina) (100-200)
Appearance:
Weapons:
Items:
Magic/ Special Strikes:
Skills: (10-25 for all skills)
ATK- (controls physical damage and special strike damage)
M. ATK- (controls spell damage
DEF- (prevents damage)
M. DEF- (protects against magic)
AGLTY- (speed)
INT- (controls support spell effectiveness)
Wisdom- (speech, problem solving)
Bio:


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Dec 30, 2016)

Spells made the thread too long.


Spoiler: Novice Alteration Spells



Fleshguard
20 MP
Incantation: Vardem Dermis
Description: the caster weaves low levels of resistance to damage into their flesh and clothing, providing a defense similar to leather armor. Side effects are a slight loss of sensation across the body. Lasts for 20 minutes, then wears off.

Sand-to-Glass
25 MP
Incantation: Zeil Terrum
Description: turns sand into glass.

Briar Whip
20 MP
Incantation: Aza Plantae
Description: the caster uses plants or plant based materials to grow a vine that deals 25-30 base damage. May cause bleeding.

Purify Liquid
30 MP
Incantation: Hydraros Nemm
Description: minor impurities are removed from a solution to remove any weak poisons.

Crystallize
40 MP
Incantation: Terrum Crystares
Description: transforms a stone or stonelike material into crystal form composed of the same material as the source. 20 more MP allows you to change the chemical composition of the final product.

Convert to Explosive
60 MP
Incantation: Materas Volatihm
Description: coverts the center of a small object into a slightly explosive material. When damaged, it will explode in a ten foot radius and deal 35-40 base damage.

Poisontouch
20 MP
Incantation: Toxino Derma
Description: touch the target to convert a small amount of their blood into a damaging poison. Causes 3 points of poison damage per minute for 15 minutes,  slowing down health regeneration by 10-15 percent.

Poison Gas
10 MP per second
Incantation: Corrodem Vapore
Description: the caster converts a cloud of air into damaging gas. Causes 5 points of poison damage per second. The caster develops a rash on their hand if they cast this spell directly from their palm, causing immense irritation and minor swelling.





Spoiler: Novice Illusion Spells



Minor Hallucinations
20 MP
Incantation: Emotas Mentel
Description: temporarily induces auditory hallucinations in the target, similar to the symptoms of Schizophrenia, but much less prominent, to induce levels of emotion in the target.

Minor Illusion
30 MP
Incantation: Lumel Faux
Description: creates a 4x4 visionary illusion.

False Sound
25 MP
Incantation: Faux Audia
Description: creates a constant noise emanating from target location.





Spoiler: Novice Divination



Scry Object
12 MP per second
Incantation: Remas Objecta
Description: projects the image of an object that a caster has seen before, as well as its location.

Contact Person
Ritual
Incantation: Hadrem, Joor al Joor, Had al Had
Description: prepare a two-way telepathic channel between the caster and the target. The caster must either be right in front of the target, or have something that belongs to them.

The Curse of the Runny
Ritual
Incantation: Gormae eln distos, Che-el davin
Description: the caster uses an item belonging to their victim to enact a curse upon them, sapping their strength and infecting them with a terrible headcold.

Tarot Reading
Ritual
Description: gives a vague description of near events in the Historium.





Spoiler: Novice Restoration Spells



First Aid
15 MP per second, 20 MP for a Prep. Spell
Incantation: Episkos
Description: heals the target ten HP per second. If used as a preparation spell, use 20 MP and a short, 3 second verse incantation to restore 50 HP to the target.

Cure Minor Illness
25 MP
Incantation: Distos Curen
Description: Destroy one minor disease or negative status effect in the body.





Spoiler: Novice Summoning Spells



Summon Minor Flame Spirit
30 MP
Incantation: Enchos Cendose
Description: Summon a weak fire spirit to fight by your side for 60 seconds. Its Attacks deal 15-20 damage per hit, and its spells deal 30-35 five.

Summon Minor Storm Spirit
35 MP
Incantation: Enchos Kayan
Description: Summon a weak storm spirit to fight for you for 60 seconds. Can't do physical attacks, but deals 20-30 damage with spells.

Summon Natural Familiar (Lvls w/ Summoner)
40 MP
Incantation: Enchos Ainamus
Description: summon an animal spirit to physical form and create a contract with it, if one has not been created already. If already contracted, add its name to the Incantation. Deals 15-25 damage per hit.





Spoiler: Novice Conjuration Spells



Conjure Weak Dagger
30 MP
Incantation: Kunkumae Dage
Description: creates a simple dagger out of Aether. Base damage is 6-12. Can be dispelled to return the MP used.

Conjure Iron Sword
35 MP
Incantation: Kunkumae Sabra
Description: creates an iron sword that does 10-15 base damage. (Note: character's weapons can be stronger than this, preferably around 20-25 base damage)





Spoiler: Photomancy Novice Spells



Torchlight
15 MP
Incantation: Lumens
Description: create a sphere of light that follows you until dismissed.

Light Sphere
50 MP
Incantation: Lumens Empaller
Description: Creates a spear of light and fires it at the target. Deals 25-30 base damage.

Magebolt
40 MP
Incantation: Lumia Accumens
Description: Fires a bolt of energy. Deals 20-25 base damage.

Light-shield
15 MP per second
Incantation: Lumia Wargo
Description: creates a forceshield composed of photons that can withstand up to 45 points of damage.

Binding Gleam
45 MP
Incantation: Lumierre Banda
Description: binds the targets arms and legs for 120 seconds. The ropes can be destroyed with sufficient effort.





Spoiler: Novice Nachtomancy Spells



Beam of Night
15 MP per second
Incantation: Nocturnis Obelist
Description: Fires a beam of darkness at a target, dealing 10-15 damage per second. May cause blindness for up to ten minutes.

Blinding Darkness
30 MP
Incantation: Nocturnim Retnis
Description: Shadows temporarily cover the target's eyes, inducing temporarily blindness. Lasts for up to one hour.

Shadow Dart
50 MP
Incantation: Noctos Prizal
Description: creates 1-3 darts of shadow and fires them at the target. Deals 25 damage per dart.

Spheres of the Night
60 MP
Incantation: Spheros Nacht
Description: creates 1-3 spheres of darkness and  launches them at the target. Deals 20 damage per hit, leaving behind areas of darkness 8 feet in diameter. The areas return to normal after 10 minutes.





Spoiler: Novice Pyromancy Spells



Embers
10 MP per second
Incantation: Ignillen
Description: embers are shot towards the target, dealing 8-10 damage per second and inflicting burns. Sets dry grass and certain fabrics on fire.

Emberbolt
30 MP
Incantation: Ignillo Accumens
Description: Embers are formed into a dense sphere and launched at the target. Deals 30 damage, usually inflicting a burn. Lights dry grass, cloth, and dry wood on fire.

Flame Spheres (Prep. Spell)
25 MP
Incantation: 3 word verse, followed by spell's name.
Casting Time: 5 seconds
Description: 3 small spheres of fire are launched at the target, dealing 25 damage per hit. Causes burns.





Spoiler: Novice Hydromancy Spell



Fill Container
4 MP per second
Incantation: Hydronos Gobleta
Description: fills a container with water.

Water Gun
15 MP per second
Incantation: Hydros
Description: a gout of water that deals 15-20 damage per second. Can extinguish fires.





Spoiler: Novice Cryomancy Spells



Frostwind
15 MP per second
Incantation: Frigos
Description: a stream of dangerously cold air that deals 10-20 damage per second. Can freeze shallow water on contact.

Ray of Frost
16 MP per second
Incantation: Obelim Freygas
Description: a ray of freezing cold that deals 13 points of frost damage per second. Can freeze water on contact.

Ice Dagger
50 MP
Incantation: Cryon Dagos
Description: a dangerously sharp spike is launched at the target, dealing 30 damage and causing bleeding.





Spoiler: Novice Monsomancy Spells 



Focused Gust
10 MP per second
Incantation: Kaya
Description: a stream of wind that knocks the target of it's feet, dealing 10 -15 damage per second.

Sparks of Lightning
20 MP per second
Incantation: Elentrim
Description: Electricity with the same strength as a tazer is shot at the target, paralyzing them and dealing 12-14 damage per second.





Spoiler: Novice Terramancy Spells



Pebble Stream
15 MP per second
Incantation: Terru
Description: Heavy, sharp pebbles are blasted at the targets, dealing 10-15 damage per second. Can cause broken bones.

Stone Shot
65 MP
Incantation: Terra Kuro
Description: A single, heavy stone is fired at the target, dealing 35 damage. Can definitely inflict broken bones.

Stoneblast (Prep. Spell)
45 MP
Incantation: 5 word verse, followed by spell's name.
Casting Time: 6 seconds
Description: stones burst forth from the ground, dealing 25 damage per hit and causing broken bones and bleeding.





Spoiler: Novice Mystomancy Spells



Myston Sword
35 MP
Incantation: Mystonis Sabre
Description: generates a mystical sword for 120 seconds. Base damage is 20 per hit, but disappears after the 120 seconds.

Stinging Curse
51 MP
Incantation: Veno Disten
Description: creates a painful rash that deals 25 damage every three minutes.





Spoiler: Novice Narcomancy Spells



Lullaby
40 MP
Incantation: Dormiso
Description: Forces the target to sleep for one hour.

Dream
60 MP
Incantation: Vaermine Dormara
Description: puts the target to sleep for three hours, filled with vividly lucid dreams or terrible nightmares.





Spoiler: Cosmomancy



Comet
50 MP
Incantation: Cometos
Description: Fires a blazing sphere of energy with the force of a shooting star, dealing 50 damage.

Negative Gate (Prep. Spell)
25 MP
Incantation: Shadowy distortion, open wide. Negative Gate.
Casting Time: 4 seconds
Description: a black hole opens up and deals 20 damage per second for 4 seconds.





Spoiler: Necromancy



Raise Zombie
40 MP
Incantation: Erebo Aris
Description: reanimate a weak dead body to fight for you for 60 seconds.

Summon Marshwalker
50 MP
Incantation: Gernosh Marum
Description: call forth a weak undead swamp wraith to fight for you for 60 seconds.


----------



## TheOneRealPotato (Dec 30, 2016)

I think you're leaving quite a lot of us in the dark with that template. Please may you run us through?


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Dec 30, 2016)

Note: this RP takes place in a technologically advanced world in which magic helped develop technology. Monolith-tech is implemented into weapons to add effects alongside enchantments, which are placed without the use of Monolith-tech.
CS:
Name: Ferah Barrone
Age: 17,
Gender: female
Race: Half-Dajerre,
Godly Parent: Hephaestus
HP: (health) 150
MP: (MagicEnergy) 200
SP: (Stamina) 100
Appearance: Ferah looks like a half human, half dajjere, with fine, long orange fur on her head and the ears of a lynx. She has a mishieveous face, frequently stained with grease and oil from tinkering with monolith tech. She wears a simple, green, oilstained and ratty shirt, and green oilstained trousers.
Weapons:
Monolith-tech Wand- a wand embedded with a Monlith Gem, allowing it to draw upon the Aether of the environment. Has a short-range variation of the shadow dart spell built into it. Increases attack by 5, magic attack by 10, and has 15 base damage.
Items:
Apple Gel x5- an apple flavored gel that heals 30% of the consumer's HP. The effect has nothing to do with the flavor, though.
Orange Gel x5- an orange flavored gel that restores 30% of the consumer's SP.
Arcane Soda- a strangely sweet tasting carbonated liquid that was supposedly designed to help hard working mages. Restores 30% of the drinker's MP and SP, apparently. 
Magic/ Special Strikes:
Spells-
Fleshguard (can be used on allies rather than self)
Torchlight
Shadow Dart
Ember Bolt

Special Strikes-
     Rudolph- an upward attack that knocks the target into the air. Uses 15 SP.
Skills: (10-25 for all skills)
ATK- 18
M. ATK- 25
DEF- 15
M. DEF- 25
AGLTY- 15
INT- 25
Wisdom- 15 (she's not the best social problem solver)
Bio: a lively young Monolith-tech fanatic. She's dedicated her life to the study and development of new, practical Monoliths. She doesn't care much for Historium Monoliths, cause other than protecting the cities and reading the Historium, they're not all that useful to her. Right now, she is in the capital city of Aifread, Van Elisia, studying the large numbers of Monoliths there.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Dec 30, 2016)

TheOneRealPotato said:


> I think you're leaving quite a lot of us in the dark with that template. Please may you run us through?


I guess, but you can use my CS as an example if you want. 

The name, race, and gender things are obvious, as is your character's appearance. Those are completely up to you.

Weapons can be anything you want, preferably medieval style with a *minor* technological twist. The spells and magic are all given in the list of novice spells provided, so that I can keep track of things a bit easier. 

Items are medicines, foods, and tools that your character holds. Rather than health potions, people in this world use medicinal foods called gels to restore HP and SP. MP is restored through a drink called Arcane Soda, which is supposed to restore your MP. Its hard to tell if this os actually the case, or if its just the Placebo effect making your body regenerate Aether faster. Evidence has pointed to both.

Skills are what helps decide your effectiveness in battle. What really matters are your Attack-Intelligence skills. Wisdom is just a reminder to yourself of how your character acts in social situations. As we are starting at level one, all characters can have 10-25 skill points in all of their skills. This helps me with keeping track of what happens in battle.

Your bio describes your personality and quirks. You can also include tidbits on their past, if you want. We are starting in the capital of the kingdom of Van Elisia, so please include a reason for your being there. Aifread is a large city with a heavy reliance on technology and many institutes for its study. It is also one of the main headquarters for the Historians of Delphi, the religious organization that handles the reading of the Historium.


----------



## Fileur (Dec 30, 2016)

You mention that a dajerre can be any vertebrate in your main post, are invertebrates allowed?


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Dec 30, 2016)

Fileur said:


> You mention that a dajerre can be any vertebrate in your main post, are invertebrates allowed?


Depending on what it is. Insects and arachnids are allowed. Most animals are allowed, but there are certain things that aren't really realistic, especially in a somewhat modern setting.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 30, 2016)

Name : Jin Lust-Sin
Age : 21
Gender : male
Race : Dajerre (kangaroo-raptor crossbreed in appearance)
Godly Parent : Ptah, god of craftsmen and architects
HP : 250
MP : 200
SP : 100

Appearance : A kangaroo-raptor Dajeere that is hardly ever seen without his signature pair of heavy firearms and set of silver-white armor. He has golden-yellow tattoos on his left eye and arm, and cream-white/yellow stripes on his tail. His eyes have black sclera, silver-white iris and black pupil.






Weapons :


Spoiler: Void-Walker Minigun









TYPE : Minigun
RANGE : +500m
DAMAGE MODIFIER : 100% of Jin's ATK
FIRE RATE : 100 rounds per second
AMMO CAPACITY : 6000 rounds per magazine
AMMO REGENERATION : 50 rounds per second






Spoiler: Void-Walker Launcher









TYPE : Launcher
RANGE : +250m
DAMAGE MODIFIER : 100% of Jin's ATK
FIRE RATE : single-shot
AMMO CAPACITY : 25
AMMO REGENERATION : 1 round per second




Items :


Spoiler: A8 Headphone



A small device that Jin wears on his left ear to let him communicate with his allies, mainly to call for back-up snipers, aerial bombard or drop supplies.





Spoiler: Cyber Oculus



A crystal-clear pair of glasses attached to Jin's headphone, built with a projector that emits invisible electromagnetic radiation to let him see the layout of the area and detect invisible/cloaked targets by sensing the electromagnetic energy within their body.





Spoiler: C4 Raptor Shell



A large egg-like shell that contains 4 mechanical raptors. Explodes upon hitting the ground like a grenade, which will release the raptors inside. Once released, they'll rush at the nearest target(s) and self-destructs, causing explosive damage.



Magic :


Spoiler: WHITE HOLE LV1 (50MP)



Creates a large white hole in the battlefield that deflects all attacks hit the white hole for half of their original damage. After 10 seconds, it emits a large supernova blast that causes 100 damage in a radius of 5 meters.





Spoiler: BLACK HOLE LV 1 (50MP)



Opens a large black hole in the battlefield that lasts for 10 seconds with an AOE in a radius of 5 meters. While present on the battlefield :

Nullifies enemy's long-ranged attacks (if aimed towards the singularity of the black hole), or bends the direction of enemy's long-ranged attacks (if traveled through the gravitational field) and makes them half as accurate.
Slows down enemy's attacks, reducing their damage down to half (long-ranged) or 3/4 (melee).
Slows down enemy's movement, reducing their speed down to 3/4.






Spoiler: WORMHOLE LV1 (50MP)



Opens two wormholes, the first one next to the caster, and the second as the caster chooses.

If opened anywhere in the battlefield : forms a two-way gates that teleports the caster between the two locations. The max distance is 10 meters.
If targeted at an enemy : creates a wormhole inside it, which will instead transfer all attacks aimed at the first wormhole straight to inside the enemy, completely ignoring their defense and energy defense.
Once the second wormhole is opened, the duration is 10 seconds.



Special Strikes :


Spoiler: "Cannon Spike" (50SP)



Jin violently smacks his minigun or launcher at the enemy and knocks them in the air or backward by a distance for 10 damage, followed by emptying a whole magazine of his minigun or his launcher at the target.





Spoiler: "Asunder" (0SP)



Jin calls for an aerial bombard that sends down a barrage of bombs upon an area, causing 50 damage over a radius of 5 meters. No stamina used, but has a cool-down of 5 turns.



Skills :
ATK - 25
M.ATK - 10
DEF - 25
M.DEF - 10
AGLTY - 25
INT - 10

Bio : An arcane blacksmith with an artistic passion for weapons from as simple as a dagger to as complicated as firearms and everything in between. An engineer with an ambition to bring life to his inventions and creations. An enchanter familiar with the flow and force of magical powers within weapons and armors as if within his own body. A wizard with an unusual point of view about the concepts of the world surrounding him.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 30, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Wisdom is just a reminder to yourself of how your character acts in social situations.


Social skills are based on someone's characteristics, personality, behaviors, background, culture and such, and may be affected by disorders such as autism. Can you really measure/determine such aspect by, what, *flat numbers* ?
Let's say someone is autistic or has ADHD, or whatever else, and can't solve social problems as easily as a normal person. Would you remind that those with disorders that their "wisdom" should be lower than a normal person ?
That doesn't sound right at all.
Maybe you just simply think it's a stat, nothing more, and I'm probably getting too hard on you at it (sorry), but I find it kinda too sensitive, if you think about it.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Dec 30, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Social skills are based on someone's characteristics, personality, behaviors, background, culture and such, and may be affected by disorders such as autism. Can you really measure/determine such aspect by, what, *flat numbers* ?
> Let's say someone is autistic or has ADHD, or whatever else, and can't solve social problems as easily as a normal person. Would you remind that those with disorders that their "wisdom" should be lower than a normal person ?
> That doesn't sound right at all.
> Maybe you just simply think it's a stat, nothing more, and I'm probably getting too hard on you at it (sorry), but I find it kinda too sensitive, if you think about it.


True... Sorry, didn't think of that. 

I'm an idiot. I didn't mean it to be insensitive.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 30, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> True... Sorry, didn't think of that.
> 
> I'm an idiot. I didn't mean it to be insensitive.


It's alright, no hard feelings.
I told you in the other thread, didn't I ? "Speech" or anything like that wouldn't work very well in RPs.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Dec 30, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> I'm gonna start with no magic at all, and learn the ones in my own list later on.
> Here we go.
> 
> Name : Jin Lust-Sin
> ...


I find it kinda cool that you chose Ptah, another god of craftsmen. 

Anyway, I'm scrapping Intelligence so that it's easier. Support spells will just get stronger with the character.


----------



## Fileur (Dec 30, 2016)

Which gods decided to abandon the historium? Could you name them and what they were the god of?


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Dec 30, 2016)

Fileur said:


> Which gods decided to abandon the historium? Could you name them and what they were the god of?


Just 6 random gods. I'm allowing you to choose which god to be your parent. Preferably not another god of craftsmen, because 2 is enough.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 30, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> I find it kinda cool that you chose Ptah, another god of craftsmen.


I just looked up the list and found him, and thought he'd suit me, since I'm more about designing stuffs.



DragonMaster21 said:


> Anyway, I'm scrapping Intelligence so that it's easier. Support spells will just get stronger with the character.


Oh yeah, that reminds me : all the Void-Walkers' spells level up with the casters, too. However, only Void-Walkers themselves can learn those powers.



DragonMaster21 said:


> Just 6 random gods. I'm allowing you to choose which god to be your parent. Preferably not another god of craftsmen, because 2 is enough.


Glad I'm not late then. I don't wanna pick anyone else... at all. It's either craftsmen or not for me. That's my only strength in the game, really.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Dec 30, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Glad I'm not late then. I don't wanna pick anyone else... at all. It's either craftsmen or not for me. That's my only strength in the game, really.


Im sure that a certain potato, of which I heard was the real potato, would disagree with you there.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Dec 30, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Im sure that a certain potato, of which I heard was the real potato, would disagree with you there.


We're not starting this here. We're just not.


----------



## TheOneRealPotato (Dec 30, 2016)

Name: Jason Cartwright
Age: 17
Gender: Male
Race: Human
Godly Parent: Apollo
HP: 175
MP: 150
SP: 180
Appearance: A rather strong and muscular figure with a tall stature of about 6'5". Features minorly tanned Caucasian skin, chocolate brown eyes and hair, near black eyebrows and he sports a fauxhawk with left parting. Usually dons khakis, a grey plaid shirt and black bandages between the thumb and index finger, wrapping around the wrist, on both hands.
Weapons: Monolith-tech sword - black handle, silver blade with purple tip. It gets stronger with heat, but can shatter into opponents in the cold. Gold bow with silver arrows.
Items: Just a bottle of water, maybe a few pencils and some paper... He's a rather 'hum drum' sort of guy... for now 
Magic/ Special Strikes:
Can bring plagues upon those who anger him, can certainly use a bow and arrow. Cooldown is as follows:
Plagues - 7 posts
Bow and Arrow - no cooldown, but it can get tiring. Fatigue limit - 10 posts.
Skills: 16
ATK- 27
M. ATK- 12
DEF- 16
M. DEF- 10
AGLTY- 23
INT- 25
Wisdom- 25
Bio: A smart, strong young adult with excellent taste in the arts. He is unaware that his father is none other than Apollo, his one true inspiration, until somebody went too far and crossed his boundaries (which is very easy to do).
Extra details: He loves to play the piano, violin and viola de gamba.

NOTE: I won't be that frequent a roleplayer here... Other roleplays and life may get in the way.



Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Im sure that a certain potato, of which I heard was the real potato, would disagree with you there.


Pretty much


----------



## Xaroin (Dec 30, 2016)

Name : Xaroin
Age : 16
Gender : Male
Race : Ice Dragon (dijare thingy)
Godly Parent : None
Health - 200
MP - 120
SP - 120
Appearence - See File (wings are the new wing file)
Weapons - Claws, Maw, Horns, Tail
Items - Gummy Snek (see file) (HP Restore item) Fried Perogies (HP Restore item)
Magic/Special Strikes - Ice Breath (slowing/freeze effect) Pyromancy - Fire Breath, Fireball, Firewall (burn effects, deal 1/12 the damage of the normal ability)
Skills - Flight
ATK - 25
M. ATK - 35
DEF - 15
M. DEF - 10
AGLTY - 20
INT - 2.5
WIS - 25
Bio - A green ice dragon who can use pyromancy isn't something you see every day. He's quick, tricky, and powerful. Being the size of a medium car (6 ft. 1 in. tall, 18 ft. 3 in. long), Xaroin is a large force to be feared from his devistating physical attacks, natural ice powers, or pyromancy that will cause death and destruction all around him (the ability to consume and regugitate objects on command helps too). That being said, he studied the arts of offensive magic and can't do much to buff others. He also has nothing to do with any god like figure, and has no relation to them, but he still could take one down in a fight. He's generally hungry, bored, or tired and is somewhat rude. Don't even attempt "booping" him because you'll have a "bit" of your nose gone if you do it. Only ride him when he specifically says you can, or you'll be in for a bad time.
Did I do this right? Also is it SFW (in a non-pornographic sense, death and blood fine by me)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Dec 30, 2016)

Xaroin said:


> Name : Xaroin
> Age : 16
> Gender : Male
> Race : Ice Dragon (dijare thingy)
> ...


Almost, but there was a limit on stats for a reason. I understand that you're supposed to be a powerful Dragon, but if you have massively high stats you would be barred from participating in battles. It would be best if you could set your character to level one so that he could participate with the rest of our characters.

I'm ok with having a character that isn't the child of a god in the RP, but it wouldn't be fair or right to have him be practically invincible compared to everyone else.

Also, yes, it is safe for work. There may be some blood and death, but no porn.


----------



## Fileur (Dec 30, 2016)

Name: Fileur Robinson
Age: 20
Gender: Female
Race: Dejarre
Godly Parent: Hypnos
HP: 200
MP: 175
SP: 200
Appearance: Fileur is a spider Dajerre that is mainly an ice blue colour with a steel blue around her joints. She has a spotted pattern on her abdomen (spider butt) that are also in a steel blue colour. She sorta looks like this but with the colours I mentioned and with black eyes.


Spoiler: Fileur Body Shape










Weapons:

Short Sword: A regular short sword that can be turned into a longsword if needed to. It has a base damage of 20 and increases Fileur's attack by 5. In its longsword mode it has a base damage of 30 and increases Fileur's attack by 10, but she cannot use her shield.

Iron Shield: A shield that matches the short sword. It raises Fileur's defense by 10 and can be used to stun the enemy for a couple seconds. It is imbued with a spell that makes it so that it is unlikely to be dented or scratched by weapons, meaning that Fileur wouldn't have to repair her shield as often.

Items:

Lantern: Allows Fileur to see in the dark without the risk of a fire. It stays burning for around 2 hours before needing another match to go on (I know this isn't how lanterns work but how else can I do it?) .
Apple Gel x5: Heals 30% of HP
Arcane Soda x3: Restores 30% of MP and SP
Matches x15: Required to light lantern and can be used to start a fire.

Magic/ Special Strikes: Minor Hallucination (Illusion), Lullaby (Narcomancy), Dream (Narcomancy), Minor Illusion (Illusion)

Special Strike: Leap: Jump forwards 10m. Uses 20SP
Shield Smash: Bash the enemy's head with your shield. Stuns for 3 seconds. Uses 25 SP.

Skills:
ATK- 15
M. ATK- 10
DEF- 25
M. DEF- 15
AGLTY- 25
Wisdom- 10
Bio: Fileur is a calm individual that is rather difficult to provoke. She often enjoys spending her spare time either napping or weaving with the silk that she makes, usually selling her products for money. Fileur can be lazy though, but that's expected from a child of Hypnos, the god of sleep. However that doesn't mean that she can't be quick. She is a spider after all.


----------



## Xaroin (Dec 30, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Almost, but there was a limit on stats for a reason. I understand that you're supposed to be a powerful Dragon, but if you have massively high stats you would be barred from participating in battles. It would be best if you could set your character to level one so that he could participate with the rest of our characters.
> 
> I'm ok with having a character that isn't the child of a god in the RP, but it wouldn't be fair or right to have him be practically invincible compared to everyone else.
> 
> Also, yes, it is safe for work. There may be some blood and death, but no porn.


Oops, I misenterpreted the stat cap, new stats are everything but HP SP and MP devided by 10
Update - Edited the post


----------



## Xaroin (Dec 30, 2016)

Fileur said:


> Name: Fileur Robinson
> Age: 20
> Gender: Female
> Race: Dejarre
> ...


O_O plz no


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Dec 30, 2016)

Xaroin said:


> Oops, I misenterpreted the stat cap, new stats are everything but HP SP and MP devided by 10
> Update - Edited the post


Thank you.


----------



## Xaroin (Dec 30, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Almost, but there was a limit on stats for a reason. I understand that you're supposed to be a powerful Dragon, but if you have massively high stats you would be barred from participating in battles. It would be best if you could set your character to level one so that he could participate with the rest of our characters.
> 
> I'm ok with having a character that isn't the child of a god in the RP, but it wouldn't be fair or right to have him be practically invincible compared to everyone else.
> 
> Also, yes, it is safe for work. There may be some blood and death, but no porn.


Also where will this take place on? The forums, private chat, discord, ect.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Dec 30, 2016)

Xaroin said:


> Also where will this take place on? The forums, private chat, discord, ect.


On the forums. I don't have discord or anything else, and plus its just easier to keep track of on here.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Dec 30, 2016)

Name: Martin Crueger
Age: 23
Gender: Male
Race: Dajere
Godly Parent: Skaði
HP: 150
MP: 125
SP: 175
Appearance:




Weapons: Bow/arrow, throwing knives, and flechettes (ignore the sword in the pic for now, that'll come later)
Items: none
Magic/ Special Strikes: basic ice and lightning enhanced martial arts
Skills: (10-25 for all skills)
ATK- 18
M. ATK- 12
DEF- 20
M. DEF- 12
AGLTY- 24
Wisdom- 15
Bio: living outdoors in the environment he learned to craft his bow and arrows from the animals he hunted for food and the environment he called home. Unaware his mother was Skaði. As he grew older he started to find work in cities as a hunter or ranger, eventually leading him to the capital.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 30, 2016)

On 2nd thought, I'm bringing my own magic in.



Spoiler: WHITE HOLE LV1 (50MP)



Creates a large white hole in the battlefield that deflects all attacks hit the white hole for half of their original damage. After 10 seconds, it emits a large supernova blast that causes 100 damage in a radius of 5 meters.





Spoiler: BLACK HOLE LV 1 (50MP)



Opens a large black hole in the battlefield that lasts for 10 seconds with an AOE in a radius of 5 meters. While present on the battlefield :

Nullifies enemy's long-ranged attacks (if aimed towards the singularity of the black hole), or bends the direction of enemy's long-ranged attacks (if traveled through the gravitational field) and makes them half as accurate.
Slows down enemy's attacks, reducing their damage down to half (long-ranged) or 3/4 (melee).
Slows down enemy's movement, reducing their speed down to 3/4.






Spoiler: WORMHOLE LV1 (50MP)



Opens two wormholes, the first one next to the caster, and the second as the caster chooses.

If opened anywhere in the battlefield : forms a two-way gates that teleports the caster between the two locations. The max distance is 10 meters.
If targeted at an enemy : creates a wormhole inside it, which will instead transfer all attacks aimed at the first wormhole straight to inside the enemy, completely ignoring their defense and energy defense.
Once the second wormhole is opened, the duration is 10 seconds.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Dec 30, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> On 2nd thought, I'm bringing my own magic in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alright, those spells are accepted. Are you starting with them, and do you mind if I include them among the Cosmomancy spells available to novices/ apprentices?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 30, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Alright, those spells are accepted. Are you starting with them, and do you mind if I include them among the Cosmomancy spells available to novices/ apprentices?


Yes, I'm starting with them, but no, these are of the Void-Walker version only, sorry. Same with everything else in my list of powers.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Dec 30, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Yes, I'm starting with them, but no, these are of the Void-Walker version, sorry.


Ok. There'll be similar spells in Cosmomancy, anyway. Not exactly the same, but similar.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 30, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Ok. There'll be similar spells in Cosmomancy, anyway. Not exactly the same, but similar.


I'm sueing you for copyright !... joke, joke, just kidding, do whatever you want lol


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Dec 30, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> I'm sueing you for copyright !... joke, joke, just kidding, do whatever you want lol


*takes copyright paperwork*

"Ignillen."

*drops the burning paperwork, a mischievous grin on my face.*
(This is something Ferah would honestly do. She doesn't care about such a small thing as a legal document...)
---
We need just one more person with a godly parent to be able to start. After that, there will be a short waiting period to allow any other people join as antagonists or non-demigod protagonists. Antiheroes are welcome.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Dec 30, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> We need just one more person with a godly parent to be able to start. After that, there will be a short waiting period to allow any other people join as antagonists or non-demigod protagonists. Antiheroes are welcome.


Nope, all you need is an Edgelord. They're pretty much one and the same with whatever they want, just make sure they're the son of a god or something tho


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 31, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> *takes copyright paperwork*
> 
> "Ignillen."
> 
> ...


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Dec 31, 2016)

(Found a Norse god that fit my character better so I changed his parent to Ullr instead of Actaeon as I could only find one reference to Actaeon being a god.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 31, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (Found a Norse god that fit my character better so I changed his parent to Ullr instead of Actaeon as I could only find one reference to Actaeon being a god.)


(I think originally it was the egyptian gods only... otherwise I'd have tried to find someone more about craftsmanship if possible)


----------



## Xaroin (Dec 31, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (I think originally it was the egyptian gods only... otherwise I'd have tried to find someone more about craftsmanship if possible)


Is it in the public domain?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 31, 2016)

Xaroin said:


> Is it in the public domain?


what do you mean ?


----------



## Xaroin (Dec 31, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> what do you mean ?


Public domain, the thing disney ruined because they wanted to keep rights to Micky Mouse (it's like you have rights to a charcter for life +70 years after)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Dec 31, 2016)

Originally, this RP was going to be about Greek based demigods, but I've decided otherwise. Just using Greek gods would have left some people unable to use the deity they want.

Ferah's the daughter of Hephaestus, so she's good at fixing machines and designing Monolith-technology. Her understanding of Monoliths has helped her understanding of magic as well.

We still need one more demigod.


Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Nope, all you need is an Edgelord. They're pretty much one and the same with whatever they want, just make sure they're the son of a god or something tho


You're welcome to join.


----------



## Xaroin (Dec 31, 2016)

Wait, so when does this start?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 31, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> she's good at fixing machines and designing Monolith-technology


I get a feeling that all I gotta do in this RP, same as pretty much all other RPs, is just chill, wander around, and be useless for the most part, because nothing I do, no matter how hard I try, is ever significant/noticeable enough.
My life in a nutshell LOL


----------



## Xaroin (Dec 31, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> I get a feeling that all I gotta do in this RP, same as pretty much all other RPs, is just chill, wander around, and be useless for the most part, because nothing I do, no matter how hard I try, is ever significant/noticeable enough.
> My life in a nutshell LOL


I made more gummy snek consumables, be the master of feeding them to me and I'll be invincible


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 31, 2016)

Xaroin said:


> I made more gummy snek consumables, be the master of feeding them to me and I'll be invincible


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Dec 31, 2016)

Is there room for one more? I heard you also accept antiheros/antagonists too.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Dec 31, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> I get a feeling that all I gotta do in this RP, same as pretty much all other RPs, is just chill, wander around, and be useless for the most part, because nothing I do, no matter how hard I try, is ever significant/noticeable enough.
> My life in a nutshell LOL


She's completely useless at designing monolith weapons, or fixing them. She's more talented at Automatons or Monolith-tech used for practical use than combat use. I should correct my statement about her having no interest im the Barrier/ Historium Monoliths, because she does. Its just that she's more interested in how they are designed than how to build them.

She's also a complete failure at smithing, or enchanting weapons. Her talent lies in developing practical Monolith technology as well as simple automatons. She is mostly an attack magic user in battle.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Dec 31, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> Is there room for one more? I heard you also accept antiheros/antagonists too.


Sure. We just need one more demigod protagonist before we can start. 

If we don't get one, I'll create an extra character myself. I'll start it later tomorrow.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jan 1, 2017)

Is it ok if I have one more weapon and Special Strike for now ?


Spoiler: Jin's Zanbato









TYPE : Zanbato
RANGE : +2.25m
DAMAGE MODIFIER : 100% of Jin's ATK
ATTACK SPEED : 1% of Jin's ATK






Spoiler: "Smashmallow" (75SP)



Jin violently smashes the ground with his zanbato, cracking the ground open and releasing bursts of lava from below all over the place, and at the same time knocking all enemies within a radius of 5 meters up in the air with the shockwave, doing 250 damage. He then follows up with a single slash with his zanbato that slices across the area for further 150 damage.


If not, it's OK, I'll add them later on.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Jan 1, 2017)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Is it ok if I have one more weapon and Special Strike for now ?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Jin's Zanbato
> ...


Reduce the 250 and 150 to 25-30 and 15-20 and yes. Strikes will level with our character.

Plus, with this much damage, you'll be one shotting enemies at level one.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jan 1, 2017)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Reduce the 250 and 150 to 25-30 and 15-20 and yes. Strikes will level with our character.
> 
> Plus, with this much damage, you'll be one shotting enemies at level one.


Alright, got it. Will do.


----------



## TheOneRealPotato (Jan 2, 2017)

Shall we begin? Or do we need one more still?


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Jan 2, 2017)

TheOneRealPotato said:


> Shall we begin? Or do we need one more still?


Yes, we can begin. I'll introduce the last character later on, unless someone joins as a demigod before then.


Spoiler: Changes to Ferah



A couple changes/ explanations of my character:
     1. Ferah works mainly with urban monoliths, which are the monoliths you find in cities and inside of most people's homes, obsessed over them, really. As stated earlier, she isn't good with weapon or armor enchanting, and she's useless with designing weaponized technology.
     2. Ferah's wand is part Monolith-tech, and is designed to produce a short-range take on the Shadow Dart spell. When swung, a shadow dart 2 feet in length is created and slashed along the path of her swing, increasing her melee range by 2-3 feet. It deals 15-18 damage.





Spoiler: Cities



Most of the major cities in Gracea are much like the metropolis-cities of modern day, but slightly different. For one, every city is built surrounding a Barrier Monolith, which draws in Aether from the environment to create a invisible forcefield that keeps monsters from entering the city. 

The second difference is that all technology in the city is powered by the Aether that is held in by the Barrier surrounding the city. The Barrier traps Aether within the city to a certain extent, and also keeps some Aether out. This means that Aether Outages are entirely possible.

Finally, the Barrier Monoliths in cities also tap into the Delphi Stream, which allows Historians of Delphi to read the Historium.





Spoiler: Intercity Travel



People often travel between cities on foot, due to the slightly less density of Aether outside of cities that makes it difficult for larger monolith-technology to work. (Weapons and smaller devices work perfectly.) 

There are vehicle-ready roads, however, and the problem of low Aether density is being adressed through the use of battery cores, which provide storable Aether that the user can recharge to a degree with their own Aether.


----
     It was midday. The city streets were full of people from all walks of life, conducting business as usual. However, despite appearances, there was an issue intruding upon the consciences of the citizens.

     The Barrier Monolith at the center of Van Elisia's capital had been experiencing malfunctions in it's automated security system for over a month, and the city's authorities had responded by declaring the monolith off-limits until they could hire a professional Mage to repair it. This meant that all public readings of the Historium were postponed until further notice, and most citizens were almost clueless on how they should move forwards.

     Certain citizens became outraged, and are now holding a rally at city center, begging the city's police force to allow them entry.
---
     Ferah, a Monolith Engineer and Mage, had arrived by bus from Mordiville 3 days before. She was still sore. But it was all worth it- the capital was waaaay cooler than Mordiville was. The modern specimens of Monolith vehicles, appliances, fountains, streetlights, especially the suuuuper high-tech Barrier Monolith at the center- she wanted to study every inch of it. Every. Single. Inch.

She was currently in the middle of taking notes on a extremely new park fountain near city center. It was more efficient at controlling Aether than almost anything she'd ever seen! She was just crossing her T when she heard agitated yelling just a few yards away.

     "The Historium is our Salvation! Hire a mage soon, or we're all gonna die!" an elf shouted at a Dajerre police officer.

     "I'm sorry sir, I have to ask you to calm down. City hall is doing everything in their power to take care of it. Please, take your sign and go home, or I will be forced to place you under arrest."


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Jan 2, 2017)

(Note, I'm increasing Ferah's agility to 20 for the time being. This may seem bad, but she's also a bit of a glass cannon with her low physical defense and slightly average health. She can hit decently, but she can't take much physical damage.)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jan 2, 2017)

-A tiger wearing a bow across his chest/back in an over the shoulder fashion can be seen carrying an animal over the other shoulder looking at the crowd from a distance.

"Wonder what's going on over there, I better keep my distance."
-I continue walking down the street to sell the prey at a shop.


----------



## Xaroin (Jan 2, 2017)

Waits at side of crowd thinking "I wonder what's going on there"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jan 2, 2017)

DragonMaster21 said:


> "The Historium is our Salvation! Hire a mage soon, or we're all gonna die!" an elf shouted at a Dajerre police officer.
> 
> "I'm sorry sir, I have to ask you to calm down. City hall is doing everything in their power to take care of it. Please, take your sign and go home, or I will be forced to place you under arrest."


- Will you two keep it down please ?

A voice can be heard shouting nearby, coming from a weapon shop. A kangaroo-raptor creature, in a set of high-tech armor, hustles a pair of golden-yellow launcher and minigun over his back with an annoyed grunt to show his altitude towards the elf.

- You lousy historian and your damn "Historium" prophecies only drive away my customers. I don't call that "salvation".

He continues setting up his shop while grumbling to himself.

"Historium... my ass !..."


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jan 2, 2017)

*Proceeds to give up instantaneously.*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jan 2, 2017)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> *Proceeds to give up instantaneously.*


*is not surprised*


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jan 2, 2017)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> *is not surprised*


Eh, I don't actually give up, I'm just confused to all hell as to what to do


----------



## Xaroin (Jan 2, 2017)

Continues to watch Kangaroo Raptor fight with other person


----------



## TheOneRealPotato (Jan 3, 2017)

"Ah, he really cannot stay out of trouble, can he?" He'd say, ending off with a sigh of minor despair and boredom.

Jason would watch out of the coffee shop window into the cold, frosty street, with his peppermint coffee still warm. Just like any other day involving his frenemy Jin, it'd end up with him just sitting by the sidelines, leaving the kangaroo raptor to do his job.


----------



## Fileur (Jan 3, 2017)

It had been a long journey from Berrinton to the capital, and a tiring one too. It was pleasant back in the small town but Fileur felt that she needed to go off and relax away from home. She hadn't planned on visiting the capital straight away but it was the only stop the bus back in Berrinton would stop at.

Hopping off the bus, Fileur wondered what to do next. Her six beady eyes spotted the large rally going on. She was unsure of what was going on as she hadn't been to the capital for over 6 months. However Fileur quickly realised that it was some rally for the monolith after listening to some yells. 

She had only taken a few steps away from the crowd and towards the shops when a large orc crashed into her, causing her to fall. The orc carried on his way towards the rally and left the cobalt spider without so much as an apology. Fileur layed there for a long time, a bit stunned from the impact.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jan 3, 2017)

Jin's weapon shop looks more like a small fortress. When the gate opens, a bunch of lazer turrets and machine guns, mounted on the walls, are revealed, aiming straight outside. All of them have a matching design : golden-yellow, ivory-yellow, and silver-white.

(look like this, but the colors are different)







Above the gate is a large sign that says "Hell on Earth".

With *his shop* (more like his fortress) opened, Jin then turns around, now facing what appears to be a well (golden-yellow in color) just next to his shop, and yanks a lever towards him. After a series of engine sounds starting up, a large puff of steam is released out of the vent behind the "well" as it slowly opens up and reveals fire within, rising and flowing like lava, now looking more like a forge.
On the wall, next to the forge, is a number of shelves full of materials Jin would use to forge his equipment : gold, ivory, titanium, silver, steel, ruby, amethyst, sapphire, emerald, and many more.
He then gets to his workbench, and powers up two large electrical pincers above, which are attached to the sides. This seems to be in place of his anvil.
Once all is done, Jin finally walks back inside and turns the small sign on the door to "OPEN", as well as turns on the speaker. The signature music plays and echoes across the city, signalling the citizens of Van Elisia that Jin's weapon shop is on business.



Spoiler: Legends of Fates Soundtrack : Jin's Forge


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Jan 3, 2017)

Fileur said:


> It had been a long journey from Berrinton to the capital, and a tiring one too. It was pleasant back in the small town but Fileur felt that she needed to go off and relax away from home. She hadn't planned on visiting the capital straight away but it was the only stop the bus back in Berrinton would stop at.
> 
> Hopping off the bus, Fileur wondered what to do next. Her six beady eyes spotted the large rally going on. She was unsure of what was going on as she hadn't been to the capital for over 6 months. However Fileur quickly realised that it was some rally for the monolith after listening to some yells.
> 
> She had only taken a few steps away from the crowd and towards the shops when a large orc crashed into her, causing her to fall. The orc carried on his way towards the rally and left the cobalt spider without so much as an apology. Fileur layed there for a long time, a bit stunned from the impact.


     Ferah was alarmed as she saw a spider Dajerre get knocked over by a large Orc, who was shouting incoherently about the city's Monolith. She stood up and helped the Spider to her feet.

     "Hey, are you O.K.?!" she asked the Dajerre. She looked at the Orc, who's back was to her, shouting, "Hey, that was rude!"


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jan 3, 2017)

*I walk by on my way back from the shop and notice the spider get knocked over, chiming in after Ferah* 
"hey tusky, apologize to the spider."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jan 3, 2017)

Jin notices something else is about to go wrong as well when he sees a tiger (Martin), a spider and a strange-looking dajerre (Ferah) going against an orc. He sets the turrets on the walls to auto-aim to make sure no-one would steal anything from his shop, then leaves his position and walks to the group, his eyes affixed at the orc, following up after Martin and Ferah.

- Pick someone on your size, knuckle head.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Jan 3, 2017)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Jin notices something else is about to go wrong as well when he sees a tiger (Martin), a spider and a strange-looking dajerre (Ferah) going against an orc. He sets the turrets on the walls to auto-aim to make sure no-one would steal anything from his shop, then leaves his position and walks to the group, his eyes affixed at the orc, following up after Martin and Ferah.
> 
> - Pick someone on your size, knuckle head.


The Orc was about to make a belligerent remark when he saw the owner of the Hell on Earth shop approaching angrily.

"S-sorry. Should've watched where I was going." he apologized meekly. He put his head down and walked somewhere else in the crowd.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jan 3, 2017)

DragonMaster21 said:


> The Orc was about to make a belligerent remark when he saw the owner of the Hell on Earth shop approaching angrily.
> 
> "S-sorry. Should've watched where I was going." he apologized meekly. He put his head down and walked somewhere else in the crowd.


Jin watches as the orc leaves with an annoyed look on his face, then looks back at the spider (Fileur) and Ferah :

- No-one got hurt, I hope ?

He then shakes his head :

- Freaking barrier broke down and now people are having breakdown as well, ugh...

He throws his paw in a "screw it" manner, then looks a bit closer at Fileur and Ferah :

- ... I don't think I've seen you two girls around before. New here ?


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jan 3, 2017)

"Orcs...*hmph* you'd think they'd realize at their size they can't knock people around and expect it go unnoticed. What's the big deal about the barrier again? I spend most of my time in the wilderness, I grew up in it and certainly find it preferable to a city. Only time I'm in a city is while looking for work, collecting payment for work, or selling animal hides and stuff from what I hunt."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jan 3, 2017)

Abyssalrider said:


> "Orcs...*hmph* you'd think they'd realize at their size they can't knock people around and expect it go unnoticed. What's the big deal about the barrier again? I spend most of my time in the wilderness, I grew up in it and certainly find it preferable to a city. Only time I'm in a city is while looking for work, collecting payment for work, or selling animal hides and stuff from what I hunt."


- Something about warding off monsters, or so I heard... tsk.

He motions his thumbs at the turrets mounted all over the walls at his shop, and restates what he was told by the technicians when he offered his turrets to improve the defense of the city, in a sarcastic voice.

- "It won't break down !", they said. "Never malfunction !", they said. "Perfectly safe !", they said. "Impenetrable !", they confirmed. Suuuuure... tell that to those riots down the streets.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Jan 3, 2017)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> - Something about warding off monsters, or so I heard... tsk.
> 
> He motions his thumbs at the turrets mounted all over the walls at his shop, and restates what he was told by the technicians when he offered his turrets to improve the defense of the city, in a sarcastic voice.
> 
> - "It won't break down !", they said. "Never malfunction !", they said. "Perfectly safe !", they said. "Impenetrable !", they confirmed. Suuuuure... tell that to those riots down the streets.


Note: Ferah refers to Monoliths as living things. Just a quirk of hers.
      Ferah, bit her lip, looking at the towering Barrier Monolith.

     "I just got here a few days ago, but from what I can see, your Barrier is working. Even if it wasn't, there shouldn't be any reason for the city to restrict entry to the public, unless something's wrong with his security system. If thats the case, then it _would _be dangerous to go in there."

     "Hmm... I wonder if they'd let me have a look at him."

     Abruptly, she turned towards the crowd and pushed her way through, walking up to the rather nervous looking guards. 

     "Hey! Mind if I take a look at him?"

     The tallest said, "No, miss. It's too dangerous. We cannot allow access without an official warrant from city hall."

      She made a disappointed sigh, going heading back. "Guess not then. I'll just have to find another way."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jan 3, 2017)

DragonMaster21 said:


> She made a disappointed sigh, going heading back. "Guess not then. I'll just have to find another way."


Jin clicks his tongue when Ferah returns. He has his own way of getting in through a wormhole, but he just doesn't bother to even do it at all.
He thinks of offering his help, but then decides not to get himself involved and risk it when he doesn't even know what's going on in there.

- Why do you insist on getting in there anyway ?

He asks Ferah while drinking up a bottle of cold water he just pulls out from a small pouch on his side.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jan 3, 2017)

"Why would it need defenses inside the tower? Putting them outside would make more sense..."
*realizes his bow is still on his back and still strung*
"oops...forgot to unstring my bow...hope the guards didn't notice..."
*unstrings the bow*


----------



## DiamondVoid (Jan 4, 2017)

(hey, I'm gonna join real quick if that's okay~! someone please fill me in on what's going on right now. I also have some of my own magics if nobody minds ^^ Can the creator of this RP check all my stuff to make sure I'm not too OP, thanks~)

Name: Draxylnn Lust-Sin (first name can be abbreviated to Drax)

Age: 23

Gender: Male

Race: Dajerre/Void Walker

Godly Parent: Heka (Hike), god of magic

HP: 250
MP: 200
SP: 100

Appearance: A very tall anthro dragon. Standing at 6' 11 1/2", his mere size already gives him an unreal physical advantage over any enemy that dares to get too close to him. He has stripes on his back that glow when he taps into his massive magical power storage. He also has a very... heavy appearance. His weight restricts how fast he can move/run, but he's found a way around it using magic. Magic flows through his veins from his magical dragon heart, granting him almost limitless magical abilities if he uses his energy the right way.






Weapons:


Spoiler: Statera









TYPE: Nodachi
RANGE: 25 ft (7.62m)
DAMAGE MODIFIER: 150% of Drax's ATK
ATTACK SPEED: Drax's AGLTYx1.75




Items:
None

Magic:


Spoiler: WHITE HOLE LV1 (50MP)



Creates a large white hole in the battlefield that deflects all attacks hit the white hole for half of their original damage. After 10 seconds, it emits a large supernova blast that causes 100 damage in a radius of 5 meters.





Spoiler: BLACK HOLE LV1 (50MP)



Opens a large black hole in the battlefield that lasts for 10 seconds with an AOE in a radius of 5 meters. While present on the battlefield :

Nullifies enemy's long-ranged attacks (if aimed towards the singularity of the black hole), or bends the direction of enemy's long-ranged attacks (if traveled through the gravitational field) and makes them half as accurate.
Slows down enemy's attacks, reducing their damage down to half (long-ranged) or 3/4 (melee).
Slows down enemy's movement, reducing their speed down to 3/4.






Spoiler: WORMHOLE LV1 (50MP)



Opens two wormholes, the first one next to the caster, and the second as the caster chooses.

If opened anywhere in the battlefield : forms a two-way gates that teleports the caster between the two locations. The max distance is 10 meters.
If targeted at an enemy : creates a wormhole inside it, which will instead transfer all attacks aimed at the first wormhole straight to inside the enemy, completely ignoring their defense and energy defense.
Once the second wormhole is opened, the duration is 10 seconds.





Spoiler: DRAIN LIFE (25MP)



Incantation: Potum Vitae

Hits the target with their weapon as their hands begin to wither, draining M. ATKx5/4 HP and restoring it to themself. MP cost increases with LVL.



Special Strikes:


Spoiler: Wing Shield (50 SP)



Drax shields himself with his wings for one turn, reflecting 50% of physical damage done to him in that period of time, as well as increasing his DEF by 50%.



Skills:
ATK- 25
M. ATK- 25
DEF- 17
M. DEF- 14
AGLTY- 13
INT- 25

Bio: Drax was always the best in his class at the Academy of Magic. He outperformed most in nearly every category. He succeeded so well that he graduated at only the age of 18 with the title of "Grand Elder Warlock." Though, in the physical trials he was put through he had quite a rough time completing them as he spent most of his time at the Academy focusing on his magical skills and not his physical abilities. As he started to have more and more difficulty as the years progressed, he finally sought out teaching. He searched everywhere until he heard rumor of a legendary Samurai willing to teach the skill of swordsmanship to those who were willing to learn. He traveled across lands to find this Samurai before finally arriving and becoming an apprentice to him. He trained long and hard for many years and eventually became a master of his one weapon: his Nodachi. Named "Statera," meaning Balance, he uses it with great expertise to cut through foes as if they were paper. In his year of being 22, he finds out that his Sensei has fallen ill. After nursing him to best his ability, placing many wards and healing his master as best he could, his master dies the next year. Drax figures that it must have been magic more powerful than his that killed his Sensei, as his magical protections did not work as well as normal. Now 23 years old, Drax tracks the source of the magic as he gathers friends to assist him and makes enemies along the way to finding who, or _what_, killed his Sensei.


----------



## Fileur (Jan 4, 2017)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Ferah was alarmed as she saw a spider Dajerre get knocked over by a large Orc, who was shouting incoherently about the city's Monolith. She stood up and helped the Spider to her feet.
> 
> "Hey, are you O.K.?!" she asked the Dajerre. She looked at the Orc, who's back was to her, shouting, "Hey, that was rude!"



Slowly Fileur got back up onto her two feet and muttered "I'm fine... just a little rustled I guess.". She quickly got rid of the dust on herself and tried to make the girl feel less angry at the orc by saying "There's no need to shout at him, it was probably my fault anyway.".

Turning to face the kangaroo-raptor Dajerre Fileur replied "I've been here once before and that was a couple years ago so I suppose you could say I'm new.". Before continuing with the conversation she inspected Jin's shop and was impressed by how it all looked. "I suppose you live here then?" Fileur asked while still eyeing the shop.

@Jin-Lust-4-Sin @DragonMaster21 @Abyssalrider


----------



## TheOneRealPotato (Jan 4, 2017)

Jason'd finish his coffee and start to head outdoors when an explosion erupted from the magnificent skyline of the city. Black smoke poured from the Royal Catalunyan Bank's Van Elysian branch tower - the 'rebels' had started an attack on the city.

"F**k. Er, guys!? Yeah, forget how the Historium kind of died, we have company."
He'd run outdoors and load his bow and arrow, complete with explosive tips (Hunger games much, I know) and start firing at the invading crafts.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Jan 4, 2017)

TheOneRealPotato said:


> Jason'd finish his coffee and start to head outdoors when an explosion erupted from the magnificent skyline of the city. Black smoke poured from the Royal Catalunyan Bank's Van Elysian branch tower - the rebels had started an attack on the city.
> 
> "F**k. Er, guys!? Yeah, forget how the Historium kind of died, we have company."
> He'd run outdoors and load his bow and arrow, complete with explosive tips (Hunger games much, I know) and start firing at the invading crafts.


(They aren't rebelling. They're just angry over the fact that the Monolith hasn't been fixed yet. Serious violence is still a far way off. )


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Jan 4, 2017)

Abyssalrider said:


> "Why would it need defenses inside the tower? Putting them outside would make more sense..."
> *realizes his bow is still on his back and still strung*
> "oops...forgot to unstring my bow...hope the guards didn't notice..."
> *unstrings the bow*


     "Just in case someone or something infiltrated or messed with his programming. But its supposed to be easy to deactivate remotely. Either the safety core's malfunctioning, or someone's activated the security system through other means..." 

     "The city itself is safe for now, the barrier's still working, but people are clueless without the Historium... If only I could get a look at him!"

     "Hmm..." she grunted, looking back at the mob.

     "I'd better be going- there are still monoliths I haven't catalogued yet."

     She left them.


----------



## Xaroin (Jan 4, 2017)

Sill just waiting around doing nothing. (I got no annotations so I have no clue what's going on)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Jan 4, 2017)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Jin clicks his tongue when Ferah returns. He has his own way of getting in through a wormhole, but he just doesn't bother to even do it at all.
> He thinks of offering his help, but then decides not to get himself involved and risk it when he doesn't even know what's going on in there.
> 
> - Why do you insist on getting in there anyway ?
> ...


(oops, sorry.)
Before leaving, Ferah said, "I'm a monolith researcher- I've been studying them my whole life. I should be able to get if I go through the proper channels, but these guys aren't too keen on waiting any longer."


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Jan 4, 2017)

Xaroin said:


> Sill just waiting around doing nothing. (I got no annotations so I have no clue what's going on)


(Nothing much has happened yet- when night time comes, Ferah is going to sneak into the Monolith to see what's wrong with it.)


----------



## Xaroin (Jan 4, 2017)

Continues lothing around


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jan 4, 2017)

"I need to return to my pack. On the off chance any of you need my services, I'll be about 3 miles directly east of the city in a small cave."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jan 4, 2017)

Fileur said:


> Turning to face the kangaroo-raptor Dajerre Fileur replied "I've been here once before and that was a couple years ago so I suppose you could say I'm new.". Before continuing with the conversation she inspected Jin's shop and was impressed by how it all looked. "I suppose you live here then?" Fileur asked while still eyeing the shop.


- Aye, that I do.

Jin adjusts the weapons on his back with a heavy hustle motion, then continues.

- Been here all my life, mainly helping the local folks with their weapons and armors for the most part.

He notices the way Fileur eyes at his shop, and raises his eyebrow :

- Why don't you come in and have a look ?... Don't worry, it'll be just like any clothes shop you may find downtown, in terms of price ! Hehe...


----------



## Snowfurry360 (Jan 4, 2017)

(Hi! can I join? Jin you've worked with Galaxy before, I think you know how she roles)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jan 4, 2017)

Snowfurry360 said:


> (Hi! can I join? Jin you've worked with Galaxy before, I think you know how she roles)


(Aye, that I do ! But before you join, you may wanna fill in a character sheet at page 1 of this thread )


----------



## Snowfurry360 (Jan 4, 2017)

Name: Galaxy
Age: Somewhere around 14
Gender: female
Race: Timber wolf
Godly ParentI do not have enough knowlage of this to detirmine this)
HP: 120
MP: 155
SP:110
Appearance: (Colors on my deviantart DemonNekko on DeviantArt )She has the body structure of a typical teenage girl
Weapons: Sharp claws, has knowlage with bow staff, Capable in martial arts
Items: Flute
Magic: Cosmomancy
ATK: 10
M.ATK: 20
DEF: 8
AGILITY: 20
INT: 12
Bio: Galaxy is a teenage wolf who is quite knowledgeable about the cosmos. Hence, she acceles in cosmomancy. She is also quite gifted in the art of dance, and has found a way to combine dancing with cosmomancy, where bursts of stardust come out of the ground depending on how she moves. Is a bit of a nerd, so has general knowledge about fantasy worlds. She likes it when a male protects her, but hates having the lower hand. She is quick to yield when a friend or someone with stronger magic gets angry at her. Has a habit of howling and eating like a primitive wolf.
Spells: (Don't know where else to put this) Comet, Negative gate, StepStar blast or SS blast, Cosmoeic aura, Super Nova Strike.
SS blast: As said, Galaxy uses certain dance moves to summon blasts of cosmic energy, and fires them out of the ground. MP: 5 Casting time: 2 Sec
Cosmoeic aura: Galaxy releases cosmic energy from her hands, confusing and sometimes afflicting the oppenent with a status condition, such as confusion or poison. Hightens her accuracy. MP: 15 Casting time: 4 sec
Super Nova Strike: Galaxy collects energy from surrounding stars and forms it into a beam, dealing massive damage. MP: 30 Casting time: 15 sec


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jan 4, 2017)

( @Snowfurry360 maaay wanna include some spells in, girl ; just "cosmomancy" alone won't work... oh and, highest number for a skill atm is 25 only)


----------



## DiamondVoid (Jan 4, 2017)

Drax wakes up to find himself in the back room of Jin's weapon shop, sleeping atop a very small homemade cot that obviously cannot hold his weight as it had already broke the second he laid down on it. He sits up, scratching his belly. He looks around his room for a moment to locate his sword before getting up and putting on some pants. He didn't wear a shirt because there was nothing that fit him, so he just walked around with pants and no shirt.

He retrieves his sword, buckling the holster to his belt before sliding the sword into place on the left side of his waist. He opens the door to his room, peeking out and seeing Jin standing there; he notices that his brother is chatting with a Half-Dajerre lady that he presumed to be one of the customers.

Drax walks out, calmly shutting the door behind him before padding over to stand next to his brother. He places his paw on his brother's shoulder, apparently catching him off guard as he jumps a little at the touch, and says "Hey, bro, what's goin' on? Did I miss anything important?" He glances from Jin to the Half-Dajerre and back again, waiting for a response.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jan 4, 2017)

DiamondVoid said:


> "Hey, bro, what's goin' on? Did I miss anything important?"


Jin turns around to see his brother finally awake, and bares his fangs in a fake aggressive manner, looking like he's just joking around :

- Good morning, bruh... emphasize on the word "morning".

He then points his paw at his wrist, scolding Drax like a stereotypical office manager voice scolding an employee :

- What time do you think it is, hm ? Mid day ? Cuz that seems like it.

He then folds one of Drax's ears down and smirks :

- No pizza for you tonight, mister. You can cry a waterfall now.


----------



## DiamondVoid (Jan 4, 2017)

"Wow. I'll just go to the pizzeria down the road then if you don't wanna make me any pizza." Drax flicks his brother's ear playfully.

"So, what's going on right now? Did I miss anything?"


----------



## Snowfurry360 (Jan 4, 2017)

( so how do you think I should make my way into this?)


----------



## DiamondVoid (Jan 4, 2017)

Snowfurry360 said:


> ( so how do you think I should make my way into this?)


(Any way you want to! Just find a good point that you think you might want to enter in and just have a go at it~)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jan 4, 2017)

DiamondVoid said:


> "Wow. I'll just go to the pizzeria down the road then if you don't wanna make me any pizza." Drax flicks his brother's ear playfully.
> 
> "So, what's going on right now? Did I miss anything?"


Jin shrugs and shakes his head :

- Nothing so far. Just waiting for customers.

He then takes a glance at his brother, and chuckles :

- Wow... really now... how many times do I have to tell you...

He playfully smacks his tail :

- ... To get dressed properly before going out !?


----------



## Snowfurry360 (Jan 4, 2017)

DiamondVoid said:


> (Any way you want to! Just find a good point that you think you might want to enter in and just have a go at it~)


(Mkay, I think I'll do it right now) 
A young wolf is walking along the streets, going now where in particular. She looks over, and sees the two brothers talking. But something triggers in her mind. She walks over. 
"Um, excuse me, but I think I remember you..." she says to Jin. 
"Does your name happen to be Jin?"


----------



## DiamondVoid (Jan 4, 2017)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Jin shrugs and shakes his head :
> 
> - Nothing so far. Just waiting for customers.
> 
> ...


"But, I am dressed! I've got no shirts that fit me and I can't wear anything on my feet because my claws would tear them up." He prepares to leave, despite only wearing pants. He didn't mind not having a shirt on, it actually made him feel strangely at peace.

He slips past the Half-Dajerre and exits the shop, calling back to his brother, "I'll be back soon with some pizzas, alright?" He then proceeds to quickly walk to the local pizzeria to place an order.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jan 4, 2017)

DiamondVoid said:


> "But, I am dressed! I've got no shirts that fit me and I can't wear anything on my feet because my claws would tear them up." He prepares to leave, despite only wearing pants. He didn't mind not having a shirt on, it actually made him feel strangely at peace.
> 
> He slips past the Half-Dajerre and exits the shop, calling back to his brother, "I'll be back soon with some pizzas, alright?" He then proceeds to quickly walk to the local pizzeria to place an order.


Jin only respones with a gesture :







He then turns his attention to a wolf next to him.


Snowfurry360 said:


> "Um, excuse me, but I think I remember you..." she says to Jin.
> "Does your name happen to be Jin?"


- Um... yes, I am. And you are... ?


----------



## DiamondVoid (Jan 4, 2017)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Jin only respones with a gesture :



Drax picks up four extra large pizzas and trots back to the shop, carrying them in both arms. He opens the door and places them on a nearby counter. "Ready to feast, bruh?"


----------



## Snowfurry360 (Jan 4, 2017)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> He then turns his attention to a wolf next to him.
> 
> - Um... yes, I am. And you are... ?


One thing goes through Galaxy's head, then an expression of shock and amazement spreads on her face. 
"Jin! I never thought I'd meet you! I know this sounds crazy, but my ancestors were heavily associated with your clan! Or they worshipped your kind, at least." She said. Then slowed down. 
"Heh, sorry. My name is Galaxy." She notices the dragon walking up with the pizzas.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jan 4, 2017)

*a yell requesting a healer can he heard from outside the shop*
"Where can I find a healer? This wolf is badly injured, and needs aid I can't provide alone."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jan 4, 2017)

Snowfurry360 said:


> One thing goes through Galaxy's head, then an expression of shock and amazement spreads on her face.
> "Jin! I never thought I'd meet you! I know this sounds crazy, but my ancestors were heavily associated with your clan! Or they worshipped your kind, at least." She said. Then slowed down.


Jin is taken back a bit by Galaxy's enthusiasm, but also, and especially, more by her statement about her ancestors involved with him. He drops his jaw in extreme shock, and shakes his head with a grin. He doesn't want to sound rude, but he kind of agrees with her when she says "this sounds crazy".

- Euh... that's... cool... I guess ?



Snowfurry360 said:


> "Heh, sorry. My name is Galaxy." She notices the dragon walking up with the pizzas.


Jin introduces his brother to her :

- This big guy is my brother and blacksmith assistant, Drax. Graduated as a "Grand Elder Warlock" of the academy.



DiamondVoid said:


> Drax picks up four extra large pizzas and trots back to the shop, carrying them in both arms. He opens the door and places them on a nearby counter. "Ready to feast, bruh?"


- Not now--

Jin is in the middle of his reply when he hears someone yelling out :


Abyssalrider said:


> *a yell requesting a healer can he heard from outside the shop*
> "Where can I find a healer? This wolf is badly injured, and needs aid I can't provide alone."


He quickly makes his way to where he hears the person :

- What happened ?


----------



## DiamondVoid (Jan 4, 2017)

Abyssalrider said:


> *a yell requesting a healer can he heard from outside the shop*
> "Where can I find a healer? This wolf is badly injured, and needs aid I can't provide alone."


Drax hears the yell and immediately goes to his room to grab 2 flasks of red liquid. Healing potions. He then runs outside to notice the injured wolf. "What happened?" he says as he proceeds to hand the wolf the two flasks. "Here, drink these. They should heal your wounds well enough until a real healer can arrive."


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jan 4, 2017)

(wolf as in wild wolf)
*I look at the wolf in my arms*
"hang in there Luca...help is coming."
*I look back to the group*
"This wolf is part of the pack that rules the forest to the east, and my brother. His father, the alpha took me in as a child and raised me as one of them. Never told me why either, except that someone important asked them too. But I need to help him and report this to his father as soon as I can."
*I show the group a handful of barbed and serrated arrowheads*
"I'm assuming he was shot with these, as I pulled them out of his wounds and did my best to bandage him up. Whoever did this was no hunter... As soon as he's healed, I'm hunting whoever did this down."


----------



## DiamondVoid (Jan 4, 2017)

Abyssalrider said:


> (wolf as in wild wolf)
> *I look at the wolf in my arms*
> "hang in there Luca...help is coming."
> *I look back to the group*
> ...


"Have him drink those flasks, they will help a lot. I can try to cast a healing spell on him if I can remember which spell is the correct one."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jan 4, 2017)

Abyssalrider said:


> *I look at the wolf in my arms*
> "hang in there Luca...help is coming."
> *I look back to the group*
> "This wolf is part of the pack that rules the forest to the east, and my brother. His father, the alpha took me in as a child and raised me as one of them. Never told me why either, except that someone important asked them too. But I need to help him and report this to his father as soon as I can."


Jin crosses his arms, looking annoyed and impatient at Martin's "report", and frowns :

- I don't care about that. Get to the point already. How injured is he ?



Abyssalrider said:


> *I show the group a handful of barbed and serrated arrowheads*
> "I'm assuming he was shot with these, as I pulled them out of his wounds and did my best to bandage him up."


Jin lets out a sigh to show him his attitude.

- Took you long enough.

He then takes a close look at the arrows and the wolf's bandaged injuries, frowning at the thought of how painful it must have been to get shot by such arrows. He carefully lifts the wolf up and places him on his back.

- Let's take him inside my place first.

He then proceeds to carry the wolf back to his weapon shop and gently places him on a couch nearby as he looks up and calls out :

- Kids ! Get down here ! What time do you think it is !?
- Coming, daddy !

Replying to Jin is the voice of a boy around 8, sounding more like chirping sounds. A while later, a gray wolf with purple hair, a green leopard, and two white dragons (one with horns, the other with a blue flame on his tail), run downstairs and show up at the scene. Jin points at the forge and the workbench outside his workshop :

- Look after the shop while I tend to this injured fellow.
- Okie, daddy !

The green leopard and the white dragon with horns get in their position at the workbench, while the other dragon get to the forge. The wolf walks to the tanning rack.
Jin then proceeds to tend the wolf's injuries.

(list of Jin's children)


Spoiler: Jack



Age : 15
Gender : male
Race : Dajeere (gray wolf)
Appearance : a gray wolf with purple hair, usually in a black tank top and black jeans
Job/service : craft, repair and upgrade cloth/light armors





Spoiler: Bogu



Age : 8
Gender : male
Race : Dajeere (leopard)
Appearance : a leopard with green fur, white muzzle and amber-yellow eyes, wearing a blacksmith apron
Job/service : repair and upgrade weapons





Spoiler: Spot



Age : 17
Gender : male
Race : Dajeere (angel dragon)
Appearance : an angel dragon with white fur covering all his body, two small horns on his head, and blue/red spots around his eyeliners
Job/service : repair and upgrade heavy armors





Spoiler: Light



Age : 14
Gender : male
Race : Dajeere (dragon-wolf)
Appearance : a dragon-like creature that appears to be a mix of the charizard and arcanine of the pokemon universe, with white fur, oceanic-blue eyes and a blue flame at the tip of his tail ; usually wearing jeans and a blue shirt
Job/service : repair and upgrade heavy armors





Spoiler: Jinuru



Age : 17
Gender : male
Race : Dajeere (kangaroo)
Appearance : a slightly chubby anthro kangaroo with white-cream fur, yellow nose and a small pouch on his belly, where a yellow heart-shaped birthmark can be seen
Job/service : enchant weapons





Spoiler: Foxy



Age : 17
Gender : female
Race : Dajeere (fox, obviously)
Appearance : a white fox with cyan-blue hair, usually wearing a pink sweater and a black skirt
Job/service : enchant armors


----------



## Snowfurry360 (Jan 5, 2017)

Galaxy pushes through everyone to get a look at the wolf. 
"He's banged up pretty bad..."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jan 5, 2017)

Snowfurry360 said:


> Galaxy pushes through everyone to get a look at the wolf.
> "He's banged up pretty bad..."


Jin shifts his gaze back at Galaxy :

- You know how to treat his wounds ? Cuz I don't know any healing magics at all...


----------



## DiamondVoid (Jan 5, 2017)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Jin shifts his gaze back at Galaxy :
> 
> - You know how to treat his wounds ? Cuz I don't know any healing magics at all...


"I've got a scroll around here that has the incantation on it for a 'healing wind' spell. Let me find it real quick."

Drax then quickly goes to his room again, opening and closing drawers before finally finding it. A scroll sealed with a red seal. He opens the scroll and reads aloud the runes engraved in it, now remembering the healing wind spell. "Aurae Santitatem."



Spoiler: HEALING WIND LV1 (20 MP)



Incantation: Aurae Santitatem

Heals INT x 3 / 4 health to the caster, and INT x 3 / 5 to any nearby allies.

Creates a warm and soothing breeze that washes across the nearby area, healing any wounds that nearby people may have.


----------



## Snowfurry360 (Jan 5, 2017)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Jin shifts his gaze back at Galaxy :
> 
> - You know how to treat his wounds ? Cuz I don't know any healing magics at all...


"Hmm.. I think I have an idea. Drax, You use that spell, but only at its half capacity. I'll try to alter one of my spells to at least give him some energy"


----------



## DiamondVoid (Jan 5, 2017)

Snowfurry360 said:


> "Hmm.. I think I have an idea. Drax, You use that spell, but only at its half capacity. I'll try to alter one of my spells to at least give him some energy"


Drax has already used the spell and watches as some of the wolf's wounds clear up.


----------



## Snowfurry360 (Jan 5, 2017)

DiamondVoid said:


> Drax has already used the spell and watches as some of the wolf's wounds clear up.


Even though the wolf is nearly fully healed, Galaxy thinks that this could be a chance to improve her magic. She uses her cosmoeic aura, and gathers it in her paws. She closes her eyes, concentrates for a few moments, then alters the spell, making it look more yellow-ish. After a few minutes and obvious effort, she casts it. Everyone in the room feels slightly more energized, but Galaxy has to wait a few moments to regain her composure.


----------



## TheOneRealPotato (Jan 5, 2017)

Snowfurry360 said:


> Even though the wolf is nearly fully healed, Galaxy thinks that this could be a chance to improve her magic. She uses her cosmoeic aura, and gathers it in her paws. She closes her eyes, concentrates for a few moments, then alters the spell, making it look more yellow-ish. After a few minutes and obvious effort, she casts it. Everyone in the room feels slightly more energized, but Galaxy has to wait a few moments to regain her composure.


(just love how you've joined without dragon knowing...)


----------



## Snowfurry360 (Jan 5, 2017)

TheOneRealPotato said:


> (just love how you've joined without dragon knowing...)


(.......)


----------



## DiamondVoid (Jan 5, 2017)

Snowfurry360 said:


> Even though the wolf is nearly fully healed, Galaxy thinks that this could be a chance to improve her magic. She uses her cosmoeic aura, and gathers it in her paws. She closes her eyes, concentrates for a few moments, then alters the spell, making it look more yellow-ish. After a few minutes and obvious effort, she casts it. Everyone in the room feels slightly more energized, but Galaxy has to wait a few moments to regain her composure.


"You alright?" Drax says to Galaxy after noticing that she looked drained. He also sees that the wolf is starting to move now, wounds nearly healed except for a few scratches. "You did good," Drax tells Galaxy while patting her gently on the back. "Now, who's hungry?" Drax walks over to the pizzas and lays them side by side, opening them all up and taking a very large slice and fitting it into his mouth to take a bite of it.


----------



## TheOneRealPotato (Jan 5, 2017)

Snowfurry360 said:


> (.......)


(...................)



Abyssalrider said:


> (wolf as in wild wolf)
> *I look at the wolf in my arms*
> "hang in there Luca...help is coming."
> *I look back to the group*
> ...


"Huh... I know those arrows from somewhere..." Jason'd say, trying to hide a shade of guilt.


----------



## Snowfurry360 (Jan 5, 2017)

DiamondVoid said:


> "You alright?" Drax says to Galaxy after noticing that she looked drained. He also sees that the wolf is starting to move now, wounds nearly healed except for a few scratches. "You did good," Drax tells Galaxy while patting her gently on the back. "Now, who's hungry?" Drax walks over to the pizzas and lays them side by side, opening them all up and taking a very large slice and fitting it into his mouth to take a bite of it.


"Thank you, I'm alright" Galaxy said, regaining herself. 
She looks at the pizzas, and notices a few slices of pepperoni, which were her favorite. She grabbed one, and took a bite out of it. 
"Mm, this is good!" She muffled, her mouth still half full.


----------



## TheOneRealPotato (Jan 5, 2017)

Jason backs away, his little 'tell' of being guilty in a recently mentioned situation, when the clique pulls him back in to take a bit of pizza. He resists, and runs out into the street.


----------



## DiamondVoid (Jan 5, 2017)

Snowfurry360 said:


> "Thank you, I'm alright" Galaxy said, regaining herself.
> She looks at the pizzas, and notices a few slices of pepperoni, which were her favorite. She grabbed one, and took a bite out of it.
> "Mm, this is good!" She muffled, her mouth still half full.


"Glad you like it! I just got it from the pizza place a while away from here." He would then eat the rest of his slice and take another, not caring which type of pizza it was just as long as it was pizza.


----------



## Snowfurry360 (Jan 5, 2017)

TheOneRealPotato said:


> Jason backs away, his little 'tell' of being guilty in a recently mentioned situation, when the clique pulls him back in to take a bit of pizza. He resists, and runs out into the street.


"What's wrong with him?" Galaxy asks.


DiamondVoid said:


> "Glad you like it! I just got it from the pizza place a while away from here." He would then eat the rest of his slice and take another, not caring which type of pizza it was just as long as it was pizza.


"Oh, yeah! Thanks!" She says. She grabs another slice, but starts to eat more vigorously. Eventually, it looked like she just hunted a rabbit and was enjoying her prize. When she finished, she looked at Drax sheepishly. 
"Oh, um, sorry about that. It's a habit of mine..."


----------



## DiamondVoid (Jan 5, 2017)

Snowfurry360 said:


> "What's wrong with him?" Galaxy asks.
> 
> "Oh, yeah! Thanks!" She says. She grabs another slice, but starts to eat more vigorously. Eventually, it looked like she just hunted a rabbit and was enjoying her prize. When she finished, she looked at Drax sheepishly.
> "Oh, um, sorry about that. It's a habit of mine..."


"Oh, it's alright. I actually have the same habit, look..." He then swallows his piece of pizza whole and swallows two other pieces.


----------



## Snowfurry360 (Jan 5, 2017)

DiamondVoid said:


> "Oh, it's alright. I actually have the same habit, look..." He then swallows his piece of pizza whole and swallows two other pieces.


Woah.... that's quite a mouth you have! I'd say that's more of a skill than a habit!"


----------



## DiamondVoid (Jan 5, 2017)

Snowfurry360 said:


> Woah.... that's quite a mouth you have! I'd say that's more of a skill than a habit!"


"Nahh, it just comes natural." He then swallows the rest of the pizza piece by piece. After he's finished he says, "Man, that was good. I'll save the rest for everyone else. Time to see if the wolf is doing any better."


----------



## Snowfurry360 (Jan 5, 2017)

DiamondVoid said:


> "Nahh, it just comes natural." He then swallows the rest of the pizza piece by piece. After he's finished he says, "Man, that was good. I'll save the rest for everyone else. Time to see if the wolf is doing any better."


"Well, I guess i just don't know much about dragons. But your right, let's check on the wolf."


----------



## DiamondVoid (Jan 5, 2017)

@Abyssalrider


----------



## TheOneRealPotato (Jan 5, 2017)

He'd be found, sitting in his neat, white doorway to a neat, brick house built circa 2000, his head down and bloodshot eyes. He's writing a note, unbeknownst to him that others are watching.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Jan 5, 2017)

Ferah searched for the city's library, hoping to find information on the layout of the Monolith.

     After some asking around, she found the library and began her research. 

(I'll let you all continue with your scene. When you are all ready, Ferah will break into the Monolith.

There will be a few quick battles in the Monolith, followed by a boss battle and story event.)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jan 5, 2017)

*I string my bow and walk out of the shop, seeing Jason in a doorway*
"HEY! If you know what happened to that wolf you'd better tell me now. He's a brother to me, and I will not rest until I find who did it."


----------



## Snowfurry360 (Jan 5, 2017)

Abyssalrider said:


> *I string my bow and walk out of the shop, seeing Jason in a doorway*
> "HEY! If you know what happened to that wolf you'd better tell me now. He's a brother to me, and I will not rest until I find who did it."


Galaxy instinctively holds up her arms in a "don't shoot me bro" manner.
"Hey calm down! We're just taking a look at him!"


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jan 5, 2017)

*looks at galaxy then points to Jason*
"Not you, HIM!"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jan 5, 2017)

As soon as Drax and Galaxy showed up to take care of the wolf, Jin left the scene to get back to his shop and mentor his kids about craftsmanship.
Customers of all types, from mercenaries and bounty hunters to royal knights, can be seen in the mix of people that visit Jin's weapon shop. The number, however, is rather "modest" (as described by Jin himself), to say the least. More often than not, when not making trades with a customer, Jin focuses on teaching and helping his kids with craftsmanship.
A while later, Jin and the kids take a break and leave their position, heading back inside, when they see Martin with his bow drawn.


Abyssalrider said:


> *I string my bow and walk out of the shop, seeing Jason in a doorway*
> "HEY! If you know what happened to that wolf you'd better tell me now. He's a brother to me, and I will not rest until I find who did it."


Bogu and Spot both hide behind Jin's legs with a scared look on their face, and Light steps back a bit in a defensive manner. Seren, however, just walks pass without so much as a glance at what's going on, and joins the meal her father ( @DiamondVoid ) and Galaxy ( @Snowfurry360 ).


Spoiler: Seren atm











Jin points outside the shop, frowning with an annoyed expression, his eyes affixed at Martin :

- I don't know what just happened, but if you wanna murder someone, don't do it here.

He then heads back in with his sons, and sits down next to Galaxy.

- So, I'm kinda curious... what did you mean when you tell me...


Snowfurry360 said:


> "I know this sounds crazy, but my ancestors were heavily associated with your clan! Or they worshipped your kind, at least."


----------



## Xaroin (Jan 5, 2017)

Still has done nothing and is loathing around (still not getting annotations)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jan 5, 2017)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> [/SPOILER]
> Jin points outside the shop, frowning with an annoyed expression, his eyes affixed at Martin :
> 
> - I don't know what just happened, but if you wanna murder someone, don't do it here.


"maybe you didn't notice, but he recognized those arrows. I intend to find out who and where they came from. Then I'm informing my pack, and they're taking vengeance. For it is the code we live by."
*sighs*
"Now this is the *law of the jungle*, as old and as true as the sky, And the *wolf* that shall keep it may prosper, but the *wolf* that shall break it must die. As the creeper that girdles the tree trunk, the *law* runneth over and back; For the strength of the *pack* is the *wolf*, and the strength of the *wolf* is the *pack*. I will not turn my back on my pack, whoever did this _will_ get what's coming."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jan 6, 2017)

Abyssalrider said:


> "maybe you didn't notice, but he recognized those arrows. I intend to find out who and where they came from. Then I'm informing my pack, and they're taking vengeance. For it is the code we live by."
> *sighs*
> "Now this is the *law of the jungle*, as old and as true as the sky, And the *wolf* that shall keep it may prosper, but the *wolf* that shall break it must die. As the creeper that girdles the tree trunk, the *law* runneth over and back; For the strength of the *pack* is the *wolf*, and the strength of the *wolf* is the *pack*. I will not turn my back on my pack, whoever did this _will_ get what's coming."


Bogu and Light step back a bit more in fear at Martin's words and "oath". Jin, however, doesn't even look at him, and waits until he finishes, then points at the injured wolf named Luca resting on the couch.

- There, one of your pack is over there, FYI. Make sure he recovers and gets back in shape first, if you're so determined in "not turning your back at them". You can thank me and my brother for healing him later... if you still have something called "gratitude".

Bogu and Light, now not afraid of Martin anymore, walk pass him and take their seats in between their father Jin and their siblings, as they join the meal.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jan 6, 2017)

"He is my brother, and I _will _protect him. It is my role in tbe pack, the guardian and diplomat. I make sure all who enter the forest respect the pack and abide by basic rules. I can not leave his side until recovered, but I must also discover who did it and inform the pack. They need to know about this. I aplologize for frightening your young ones. The code has a simple meaning: protect your packmates and they will protect you. follow it and share in the pack's prosperity, break it and perish alone."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jan 6, 2017)

Abyssalrider said:


> "He is my brother, and I _will _protect him. It is my role in tbe pack, the guardian and diplomat. I make sure all who enter the forest respect the pack and abide by basic rules. I can not leave his side until recovered, but I must also discover who did it and inform the pack. They need to know about this. I aplologize for frightening your young ones. The code has a simple meaning: protect your packmates and they will protect you. follow it and share in the pack's prosperity, break it and perish alone."


- Lies.

Jin huffs and shakes his head, looking rather impatient, but still mot looking at Martin :

- Aside repeating the word "pack" 8 times already, what you just said doesn't mean shit. If you really give a fuck about your brother, then you'd have thanked us for healing him, at least ONCE... but it doesn't matter now. All you're doing is standing there and boasting bullshit about your pack and *getting yourself carried away with your status* among them, whereas you need to realize that you're in a city, not the forest, and the only one of your pack is there, injured, but also healed, and needing your comfort. He doesn't need you to stand 3 feet away from him and tell us about your relationship, and we don't give a fuck about it either.

Seren and Bogu frown in annoyance, and Spot and Light let out a sigh, sounding like they're really fed up with Martin's "excuses" already.

- If your skull isn't too thick, you're not *blinded* with vengeance, and you know *when to shut up* at all, then have some words of advice, kid... *Keep your fantasy to yourself.*


----------



## TheOneRealPotato (Jan 6, 2017)

"Guys... He was the offender. He bit me in my shoulder for some reason, I don't know, just... I got him off me and... then, literal shots were fired." He'd proceed to show the bite marks in his shoulder.

"I don't know what happened after that."


----------



## Snowfurry360 (Jan 6, 2017)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> - Lies.
> 
> Jin huffs and shakes his head, looking rather impatient, but still mot looking at Martin :
> 
> ...


Galaxy backs away from the obvious tension, but when Jin says his final words, she clamps her snout shut from mentioning his "burn" in fear of getting shot.


----------



## Xaroin (Jan 6, 2017)

Wanders off into wherever the nearest fight is happnening


----------



## DiamondVoid (Jan 6, 2017)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> - Lies.
> 
> Jin huffs and shakes his head, looking rather impatient, but still mot looking at Martin :
> 
> ...


Drax wraps one of his arms around the back of Jin's neck and rests his paw on his shoulder. "Relax, bro. There's no need to waste your time on getting angry. Right now, however, we must worry about the Monolith."


----------



## Snowfurry360 (Jan 6, 2017)

DiamondVoid said:


> Drax wraps one of his arms around the back of Jin's neck and rests his paw on his shoulder. "Relax, bro. There's no need to waste your time on getting angry. Right now, however, we must worry about the Monolith."


Galaxy walked over to Drax 
"Drax, what's this "monolith" you guys are talking about?"


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jan 6, 2017)

*looks at Jason with narrowed eyes*
"Barbed and serrated arrowheads with traces of poison aren't used for self-defense and he wouldn't attack without just cause. Now how about you tell me the real reason. Like why he was laying on freshly burned ground nearly dead from wounds that barely damaged any major organs. You're hiding something or someone."
*looks back to Jin*
"I appreciate the help, but vengeance is not my priority. Finding who did this so I can protect the rest of the pack as well, is. As unlikely as I find it, if they are attacking without just cause they are not the only ones I need to protect. Any who enter that area of the forest are in danger and I'm obligated to protect them as well. Thank you for the aid but I'm searching for those responsible as a ranger, not a pack member."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jan 6, 2017)

Abyssalrider said:


> "I appreciate the help, but vengeance is not my priority. Finding who did this so I can protect the rest of the pack as well, is. As unlikely as I find it, if they are attacking without just cause they are not the only ones I need to protect. Any who enter that area of the forest are in danger and I'm obligated to protect them as well. Thank you for the aid but I'm searching for those responsible as a ranger, not a pack member."


Jin stands up, now looking at Martin with a smirk :

- You wanna know how to defend your pack better ? Be there with them right now, if you think they're in danger.

He then shakes his head and chuckles :

- Thought you don't know how to say "thank you", heh... alright, hang on a second.

Jin walks off to a corner of his shop and opens a large chest located there, and takes out what looks like a dinosaur egg, but is plated with titanium.
He then gets back and gives it to Martin :

- This thing has 4 mechanical raptors inside. If you find yourself cornered, pull the pin and throw it at the ground as hard as you can, and it'll explode like a grenade. The raptors will then get out of the egg and rush at the hostile targets, then self-destruct like a bomb as well. Pretty good for making openings to escape.

He then opens the egg and shows Martin the "raptors" inside.


----------



## TheOneRealPotato (Jan 6, 2017)

Abyssalrider said:


> *looks at Jason with narrowed eyes*
> "Barbed and serrated arrowheads with traces of poison aren't used for self-defense and he wouldn't attack without just cause. Now how about you tell me the real reason. Like why he was laying on freshly burned ground nearly dead from wounds that barely damaged any major organs. You're hiding something or someone."
> *looks back to Jin*
> "I appreciate the help, but vengeance is not my priority. Finding who did this so I can protect the rest of the pack as well, is. As unlikely as I find it, if they are attacking without just cause they are not the only ones I need to protect. Any who enter that area of the forest are in danger and I'm obligated to protect them as well. Thank you for the aid but I'm searching for those responsible as a ranger, not a pack member."


"Well I could've brought a much more painful death!" Jason would roar in response, his once-teary eyes' irises turning a deep shade of purple. "Just be thankful I didn't plague him."


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jan 6, 2017)

*I bare my teeth and growl, reaching for my knife as my green eyes turn a bright pale shade of blue*
"TELL ME WHAT YOU'RE HIDING!"


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jan 6, 2017)

(we _are_ outside the the shop)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jan 6, 2017)

Abyssalrider said:


> (we _are_ outside the the shop)


(whoops, wrong, my bad)


----------



## TheOneRealPotato (Jan 6, 2017)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (whoops, wrong, my bad)


(no, we're outside Jason's)

"My father is Apollo. God of music, war and plagues. Anger me and you'll either see an arrow in your heart or a bubo on your d**k. Okay? Good." He'd say through gritted teeth. His eyes are even more purple, and glowing purple light escapes his hands through the gaps of his clenched fists. "So, what's it gonna be? You leave my front yard, or your friend leaves the planet and goes to the bowels of the underworld? Huh?"


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jan 6, 2017)

*air starts to chill around me*
"I'm supposed to care? tell me the real reason you attacked that wolf, or die where you stand."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jan 6, 2017)

TheOneRealPotato said:


> "My father is Apollo. God of music, war and plagues. Anger me and you'll either see an arrow in your heart or a bubo on your d**k. Okay? Good." He'd say through gritted teeth. His eyes are even more purple, and glowing purple light escapes his hands through the gaps of his clenched fists. "So, what's it gonna be? You leave my front yard, or your friend leaves the planet and goes to the bowels of the underworld? Huh?"


Jin tilts his head to a side while looking at Jason, trying to keep a straight face after hearing what Jason just said.

- ... Really ?

He shakes his head in disbelief :

- Do you honestly think anyone would buy that ?



Abyssalrider said:


> *air starts to chill around me*
> "I'm supposed to care? tell me the real reason you attacked that wolf, or die where you stand."


"Uh oh... this doesn't look good."

As he mumbles to himself, Jin slowly backs away, not wanting to get involved in the incoming fight between the two. He doesn't even want to be a witness, in case the police show up.


----------



## Snowfurry360 (Jan 6, 2017)

Galaxy approaches behind Jin. 
"Jin, what's going on?"


----------



## TheOneRealPotato (Jan 6, 2017)

Abyssalrider said:


> *air starts to chill around me*
> "I'm supposed to care? tell me the real reason you attacked that wolf, or die where you stand."


He clenches even harder.

"The real reason? The same reason that's gonna get you landed in the same god-damn position if you don't shut that over-inflated snouty gob up right this second, Martin."

This remark makes the group take a step back - he is obviously getting mad. He has his hand out, palm open, with the purple 'orb' of light still glowing strong. He proceeds to walk over to Martin, about to thrust the purple orb (through Martin's armour) into his chest.

"You have 5 seconds to turn and run or you'll die. In 5, 4, 1, okay then!"

He steps forward and almost places his hand into Martin's chest when he gets restrained by (next poster here)


----------



## DiamondVoid (Jan 6, 2017)

Snowfurry360 said:


> Galaxy walked over to Drax
> "Drax, what's this "monolith" you guys are talking about?"


"The Monolith is basically a magic barrier that protects this whole city from monsters. It's been malfunctioning as of lately and needs a powerful mage to fix it."



Abyssalrider said:


> *air starts to chill around me*
> "I'm supposed to care? tell me the real reason you attacked that wolf, or die where you stand."


Drax walks outside, hearing yells. "Hey," he says as he stands beside Jin, "What's going on?"

(also, who's Jason?)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jan 6, 2017)

*air around me is still getting colder, as I start to draw my bone-bladed skinning knife*
"I'm just about out of patience, unless you want me carving your frozen flesh off your skull layer by layer. You're gonna answer my question. Being in the city or not won't make a difference to me"


----------



## TheOneRealPotato (Jan 6, 2017)

Abyssalrider said:


> *air around me is still getting colder, as I start to draw my bone-bladed skinning knife*
> "I'm just about out of patience, unless you want me carving your frozen flesh off your skull layer by layer. You're gonna answer my question. Being in the city or not won't make a difference to me"


"I just told you! Now are you gonna leave or die? Either way works for me."


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jan 6, 2017)

*allows my blade to fall back into the sheathe*
"I'll only say this once, stay out of the forest east of the city. Next time you enter it, I can't guarantee the pack will let you leave alive. If you injure another wolf from it, you'll regret it."
*walks off to enter the shop and check on Luca*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jan 6, 2017)

TheOneRealPotato said:


> "The real reason? The same reason that's gonna get you landed in the same god-damn position if you don't shut that over-inflated snouty gob up right this second, Martin."


(For some reason you already know Martin's name as if you've met him before ?)



TheOneRealPotato said:


> This remark makes the group *take a step back* - he is obviously getting mad.


(Careful, don't play as people's characters ; what if I don't step back during this scene, huh ?)



DiamondVoid said:


> (also, who's Jason?)


(Some jerk-bag in the RP lol)


----------



## Snowfurry360 (Jan 6, 2017)

Abyssalrider said:


> *allows my blade to fall back into the sheathe*
> "I'll only say this once, stay out of the forest east of the city. Next time you enter it, I can't guarantee the pack will let you leave alive. If you injure another wolf from it, you'll regret it."
> *walks off to enter the shop and check on Luca*


Galaxy follows behind, curious. But keeps her distance, clearly knowing he's out of her league


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jan 6, 2017)

*enters the shop and walks over near Luca*
"How's he doing?"


----------



## Snowfurry360 (Jan 6, 2017)

Abyssalrider said:


> *enters the shop and walks over near Luca*
> "How's he doing?"


Galaxy inserts herself. She looks over him and puts two finger on his arm. 
"He's doing much better. I think he should be fine by tomorrow"


----------



## TheOneRealPotato (Jan 7, 2017)

He'd walk along the tram lines scarring the city - he couldn't believe the words that escaped his mouth, or that he made himself look like a total jerk in front of his 'friends'.

He'd find a mound of snow (Let's just say it's winter, k? I mean, I think we already covered that in my first in-roleplay post) and kick it. The orange-white glow of the streetlamps start to bathe the suburbs, in contrast to the dazzling white of the city center.

He'd go into the coffee shop across the road from Jin's, and order another peppermint latte. He'd sit in the same window seat, looking towards Jin's, slurping up his coffee through that small little hole along the edge of the lid. He's one of three customers in the shop - one, a blue fox Dajerre in a dazzling periwinkle fake fur coat and blue jeans, and another human, with blond hair styled in a comb over, wearing a black tee and black trousers.

"Why did I do that..." He'd say in anger and despair. "Why...?"


----------



## TheOneRealPotato (Jan 9, 2017)

(mmkay why is it taking you guys so long to reply)


----------



## Snowfurry360 (Jan 9, 2017)

TheOneRealPotato said:


> (mmkay why is it taking you guys so long to reply)


No idea... but hey people have lives


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jan 10, 2017)

"while he's resting up, I think I'll get some myself"
*exits the shop and climbs up a nearby tree, laying back and falling asleep in the branches*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jan 11, 2017)

(shameless side plot incoming, and I'm not sorry at all)


As soon as Jason leaves the scene and Martin and Galaxy ( @Snowfurry360 )
return inside to check on Luca, Jin gets back to work at the forge with his kids. From the looks of the mold, it seems like he's planning on a strange-looking bow of sort, of the same color white as his armor. Galaxy and Martin can overhear him instructing his kids while at the same time pouring the melted materials (silver) into the mold :

- Careful, careful... slowly does it... slowly does it... alright, now let the thing cool down on its own, don't force-drop the temperature with anything, not even water... or the thing will be fragile like glasses-- or, should I say, "crunchy" like your potato chips, Light.

Light groans in the background, "Daaaaad !". The other kids laugh.

- ... Alright, looking good so far... and we're outta materials. Again.

He takes the mold filled with melted silver out of the forge, then points at the workbench :

- Bogu and Spot, wire this thing up and charge it with electricity to test its potency and capacity. Light and Seren, look after the forge for me. Drax ( @DiamondVoid ), don't button-mash the remote controller and mess my turrets up like before please. I'm gonna go mining real quick.
- Sir, yes sir !

After the playful reply, the four kids run back to their assigned positions. Jin takes off his armor, puts away his heavy guns, and grabs his casual clothes, a pickaxe, a pair of pistols, two knives, and some gels. All equipped onto the belts across his chest and waist.



Spoiler: Jin's Bone Flintlock Pistol














Spoiler: Jin's Bone Knife













Spoiler: Jin's Bone Cleaver











Then he grabs a backpack and hustles it on his back, before leaving.


----------



## Snowfurry360 (Jan 12, 2017)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (shameless side plot incoming, and I'm not sorry at all)
> 
> 
> As soon as Jason leaves the scene and Martin and Galaxy ( @Snowfurry360 )
> ...


Galaxy walks in on the kids. 
"Hey, what are you guys doing?"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jan 12, 2017)

Snowfurry360 said:


> Galaxy walks in on the kids.
> "Hey, what are you guys doing?"


Bogu and Spot are inserting some sort of electrical wires into the bow when Galaxy walks to them. Spot squeaks while wagging his tail excitedly :

- We're helping daddy upgrade his armor ! I heard that once this is done, daddy can fly just like me !

Bogu pouts while wiring the other "half" of the bow :

- I want a power suit like that, too...
- I'm sure daddy will make one for us, eventually.

Spot fist-pumps in the air :

- Then we can be a team like *"Hero 6"* !

Seren is at the couch brushing her tail when she cuts in with her tongue sticking out :

- Big kids playing with dolls !

Light got triggered and flattens his ears :

- Don't ye call BayMax a doll, he's a dope action figure in my collection !
- Of dolls !
- Why you--

Bogu and Spot roll their eyes and continue their work while Seren and Light throw a fit over each other.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Jan 12, 2017)

(Sorry for the silence. I've been ill ever since Saturday. This is the first time that I'm actually feeling alive enough to respond.)
     Ferah had spent the day in the city's library, studying as much as she could about the Monolith. 

     Aifread was an old city, but all of its monoliths were either completely new models or upgraded to be better than the new models. The Barrier Monolith was no different. Known as the sword of Aifread, the Barrier Monolith was constantly updated. It utilized bleeding-edge technology, with every protection against potential malfunctions available. 

_Why, then,_ wondered Ferah. _Why would the security system be targetting people who aren't doing anything?_

     Ferah's tail flicked in annoyance. Then she saw it: third paragraph, left page.

_In order to prevent overconsumption caused by Aether intake malfunctions, this barrier has been outfitted with an internal safety core designed to prevent accidental Aether drain on its citizens. (A phenomenon that occurs when a Monolith drains all airborne Aether from the environment and begins taking it directly from living things). If tampered with, the safety core will alert the Monolith Security System, andrrestrict all unnecessary functions aside from Barrier Generation.
_
     "Eureka!" Ferah said, louder than she meant to. "Thats it- something's up with the safety core!" 

     Ferah got up excitedly and rushed out of the library. She would enter the Monolith that night- but first she needed some supplies.


----------



## Snowfurry360 (Jan 12, 2017)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Bogu and Spot are inserting some sort of electrical wires into the bow when Galaxy walks to them. Spot squeaks while wagging his tail excitedly :
> 
> - We're helping daddy upgrade his armor ! I heard that once this is done, daddy can fly just like me !
> 
> ...


Cute kids, she thought. 
"Hey, do you guys have any spare rooms or at least a bed? I just got here, so I don't reallly have a place to crash"


----------



## TheOneRealPotato (Jan 13, 2017)

He'd finish his peppermint and go, once again, outdoors. It's about 8PM now, and temperatures are hovering at about -3*C. He'd zip up his black coat with faux-fawn coloured fur lining and set off home.

"God, it's so damn cold out here..." He'd say, still relatively warm, but due to the temperature drop, he'd feel cold. Snowflakes are gently swirling in the sky, falling down. The air feels... different, the sights look a lot more colourless. It's almost as if there's no _aether _around.

"Something's... off." He'd say, unaware that the aether inside of him was being drained somehow, ever since the encounter. "I feel... tired..."

His vision would go hazy and slightly wavy. His irises would start to turn purple, and his breathing and pulse would speed up rapidly. He'd stop - stop everything - and collapse. Purple-coloured bloody liquid would start to run out of his mouth as the now unconscious body of Jason would slump across the tram tracks, the whine of the ex-Vienna ultra low floor trams coming to a stop (No, he's not jaywalking, there is a crossing marked out by traffic lights AND thick white strips across the tram tracks are painted on), and ambulances and police cars rush to the scene.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jan 13, 2017)

-Woken up by the noise of a nearby commotion I look around from the tree and notice Jason lying in the middle of a set of a tracks, Unsure what to do I rush over to check his condition.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Jan 16, 2017)

Ferah heard people talking urgently about some one collapsing with symptoms similar to Aether deprivation while she was going to a travelling supplies store.

     "Its already started. I better hurry... Unless someone fixes this, that man wont be the only one." she said to herself, inaudibly. "This is happening too quickly. Something's seriously wrong with the Monolith."


----------



## TheOneRealPotato (Jan 16, 2017)

He'd awaken, staring up blankly at an equally blank ceiling. Purple monolith scar lines mark the right side of his face, his eyes a fixed purple shade. His hair is darker, with the middle a vivid purple. Monolith techno-ancient symbols are found on his spine, and his mark of Apollo on his shoulder has faded. He sits up, the heartbeat monitor to his side blinking quickly - he's in the hospital, tubes penetrating his muscular arms, but he doesn't care, although doctors start swarming around him.

"Get me out of here." Jason says, his voice deep and gravelly, but certainly enough to sound menacing.

"I'm afraid we can't let that happen, son..." His father Apollo, clad in a rather unfitting blue, responds. "You're infected. That monolith your... 'friend' is fixing, yeah, that drained you. You won't be seeing the outside soon."

"D... Dad?" Jason replies. "What the f**k do you think you're doing!? You're NOT a doctor! You're... You're... You're a sick person, that's what you are, now if you don't want me to get out and do this myself, I suggest you leave before the s**t hits the fan. Like, now."

His father obviously chuckles at this, but Jason is more than fuming - he yanks off the blue band strapped around his left arm and slowly pulls the tubes out of his right, their tips covered in red-purple blood. The doctors try to restrain him - he throws them off. He approaches his dad, puts his hands on his father's chest and then - black.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jan 16, 2017)

Nightfall.
It's been almost 6 hours since Jin left to go mining. Usually it'd only be 2 hours at most, because he'd be back home before dinner to prepare the meal.
His kids are starting to worry, and Spot and Jinuru, even though being the oldest, don't take their father's absence well at all. Their father has never been home this late.
The wind howls.
A rather bad feeling glooms over the house and to the kids as Jin's absence drags on.
The snow gets heavier.
The air gets colder.
It feels like time has stopped. It really wears Jinuru and Spot down as they try to wait for their father... until...

- G-guys... you'll wanna see this...

Bogu's disturbed voice gets the kids' attention off the door and towards the TV screen set on the wall.

_"We interrupt this program to bring you an important news : the Titanium-Abyss mine was discovered to be overrun with the undead..."_

Jinuru, Spot and Bogu drop their jaws and exclaim out loud at the same time :

- D-dad !

Then, the screen changes to outside the entrance of the mine. Talismans and charms can be seen set up on the walls.
According to the miners, reported on the news, undead monsters such as walking zombies showed up at around 8PM, around the time Jason noticed the aether being drained in the air.
The undead monsters were cleared, but after the disaster, the miners still can't believe what they just witnessed.



Spoiler: Witness 1



_"All those yellow tattoos on his left eye and arm glow... a-a-and... and... the zombies' bodies were literally torn apart by skeletal creatures clawing and biting their way out... I saw it with my own eyes ! Those skeletal dogs were made of bones inside the zombies !"_





Spoiler: Witness 2



_"You'd think that one does not simply pry an entire skeleton structure off a body with just his mind, but this freak literally just did it !"_





Spoiler: Witness 3



_"I honestly had absolutely no idea what I just saw-- and I still don't ! I've never seen that kind of freaky necromancy ever before, of all the creepy-ass powers there are in this world !"_



Then, the TV shows a footage, seemingly recorded by a phone, during the "fight". The kids drop their jaw and widen their eyes when they see Jin in there.
Jin is seen facing off a swarm of zombies, by himself. He flicks his paw outward once, and skeletal hounds burst out of the zombies' bodies, then crawl out of the piles of dead bodies and walk toward him like his pets.
All the kids look like they're watching a horror movie when they see what their father just did. Spot and Jinuru only whimper "Daddy..." under their breath ; Bogu and Foxy are completely speechless ; Jack and Light shiver while hugging each other.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jan 16, 2017)

"This is is bad, I have to go check on my pack...this isn't going to end well if I don't hurry." 
-I immediately take off for the forest at full sprint, catching tbe attention of several crowds as I run through the city and out of the gates.


----------



## DiamondVoid (Jan 17, 2017)

(Hey guys I had some stuff to do IRL but I'm back now! Can someone fill me in on what's happening and when I can join again?)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jan 17, 2017)

DiamondVoid said:


> (Hey guys I had some stuff to do IRL but I'm back now! Can someone fill me in on what's happening and when I can join again?)


(everyone, including me, is side-plotting their own way atm)

- Jason ( @TheOneRealPotato ) just screwed his father over (I think)
- Ferah ( @DragonMaster21 ) is trying to sneak into this monolith place
- Martin runs off the city to check on his pack
- Me is currently on TV because prying skeleton structures off zombies still isn't a thing yet
- Galaxy ( @Snowfurry360 ) is still at my weapon store (I think)

(If you wanna rejoin, I say just watch what's being shown on TV with the kids, ye)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jan 17, 2017)

(making a minor change to my change to my character in regards to their godly parent, it is now Skaði, the domain is still largely the same, just a couple minor differences)

-as I reach my pack, I approach the alpha couple and begin my questions.
Me: "Exactly _what_ am I? I got angry in the city earlier and the air chilled around me, that's not natural! Who was my mother and why did she ask you raise me? The pack is my family and I appreciate raising me as one of your own more than you 'll ever know, but it doesn't take much effort to notice I'm not one of you. I'm a tiger, you're a pack of wolves. The only thing I have that indicates my lineage is an amulet depicting a snowflake, a wolf, and a bow."

Alpha: "We can't answer that, she said you'll find out when the time is right."

Me: "Fine...but I'm not going to stop trying to find out. Luca was injured in the forest, I brought him to the city for aid. I'm headed back to get him, and I'll bring him here. After that...I need to go traveling, I need to find her."

Alpha: "Luca was injured?...I trust you know what you're doing, we'll inform the others you'll be be away for a while. Please...come visit during your travels, the pups look up to you."

Me: "I will, you're still my family."

-I run back to the city, reaching the gates as sunset begins.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jan 17, 2017)

Abyssalrider said:


> "This is is bad, I have to go check on my pack...this isn't going to end well if I don't hurry."





Abyssalrider said:


> Me: "Exactly _what_ am I? I got angry in the city earlier and the air chilled around me, that's not natural! Who was my mother and why did she ask you raise me? The pack is my family and I appreciate raising me as one of your own more than you 'll ever know, but it doesn't take much effort to notice I'm not one of you. I'm a tiger, you're a pack of wolves. The only thing I have that indicates my lineage is an amulet depicting a snowflake, a wolf, and a bow."
> 
> Alpha: "We can't answer that, she said you'll find out when the time is right."
> 
> Me: "Fine...but I'm not going to stop trying to find out. Luca was injured in the forest, I brought him to the city for aid. I'm headed back to get him, and I'll bring him here. After that...I need to go traveling, I need to find her."


(This doesn't look like "check on your pack" to me LOL. Also, real legit alright, considering you don't even give your alpha a moment to react to you bombarding all those questions at his face like an emergency, which regards the air becoming colder (when you "got angry"), like, hours ago... Also, drop your attitude from "you better answer me now !" to "fine, whatever" after a super basic/generic answer like "wait for it", LOL)



Abyssalrider said:


> the pups look up to you


(man, I'm getting nice flashbacks about the time we had together on discord... ya know, before you burned down the server)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jan 17, 2017)

(Martin doesn't question the alpha's choices, he knows they were picked to raise him for a reason. Even if he wants answers, he's not going to press the issue among his own pack members, and certainly not with the alpha.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jan 17, 2017)

Abyssalrider said:


> (Martin doesn't question the alpha's choices, he knows they were picked to raise him for a reason. Even if he wants answers, he's not going to press the issue among his own pack members, and certainly not with the alpha.)


(Aaaand certainly has nothing to do with your original plan of going back to check on them either. Nice excuse.)


----------



## Snowfurry360 (Jan 17, 2017)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Nightfall.
> It's been almost 6 hours since Jin left to go mining. Usually it'd only be 2 hours at most, because he'd be back home before dinner to prepare the meal.
> His kids are starting to worry, and Spot and Jinuru, even though being the oldest, don't take their father's absence well at all. Their father has never been home this late.
> The wind howls.
> ...




Galaxy runs in to see the commotion.
"Guys! What's going on-" She gasps at the zombies.  
"Jin..." She says in horror. She builds her courage up, and runs out, hopeful to find Jin.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jan 17, 2017)

Snowfurry360 said:


> Galaxy runs in to see the commotion.
> "Guys! What's going on-" She gasps at the zombies.
> "Jin..." She says in horror. She builds her courage up, and runs out, hopeful to find Jin.


Spot and Jinuru are too scared at what they see to even notice Galaxy, but her leaving still catches the other four's attention. Light tries to call out to Galaxy, but he only manages a word "Miss !", before she's into the snow, out of sight. In a fit of panic, he grabs his father's headset, turns it on, and gets the silver-white wizard staff his father made for him.

- I'm going after them... !

Then, he rushes outside, after Galaxy, and disappears into the night as well.

... (later, at the Titanium-Abyss mine)...

When Galaxy arrives at the haunted mine, she sees talismans and charms set up at the entrance, a number of tombstones next to it, and several skeletal hounds like the ones she saw on TV blocking the only way in. However, they haven't noticed her yet.


----------



## Snowfurry360 (Jan 17, 2017)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Spot and Jinuru are too scared at what they see to even notice Galaxy, but her leaving still catches the other four's attention. Light tries to call out to Galaxy, but he only manages a word "Miss !", before she's into the snow, out of sight. In a fit of panic, he grabs his father's headset, turns it on, and gets the silver-white wizard staff his father made for him.
> 
> - I'm going after them... !
> 
> ...


Galaxy smirks knowing that this is her chance. She quietly uses her "cosmoeic aura", and with all the skeletal hounds dazed, she tried creeping around to find Jin


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jan 17, 2017)

-upon reaching the gate I notice people walking tiredly in the streets, I head back to the shop and retrieve Luca. Heading back to the pack after hearing about the mine before I left. As I reach the pack I drop off Luca with the alpha couple and head out again to check on the situation at the mine.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jan 17, 2017)

Snowfurry360 said:


> Galaxy smirks knowing that this is her chance. She quietly uses her "cosmoeic aura", and with all the skeletal hounds dazed, she tried creeping around to find Jin


The skeletal hounds only get dazed for less than a second due to the charms and talismans helping them resist Galaxy's attack. By the time she approaches the mine, they have already recovered. However, they only blankly stare at her for a while with their eye-sockets, before slowly stepping aside, off the entrance, to let her in.
Light catches up with her before she walks in, and calls out to her :

- Miss ! Wait up !

Galaxy sees Light landing down next to her, wearing Jin's headset and carrying a wizard staff. He breathes heavily :

- Goodness me, you ran so fast...

He then points at the mine :

- My dad has left the mine and already got home, miss... he just called me. Here.

He gives Galaxy the headset, turns on the speaker, and makes a call back to Jin's weapon shop. They both hear Jin's voice from it :

- Hello ? Light, is that you ?
- Yes, dad. Me and miss Galaxy are at the Titanium-Abyss mine. She doesn't know that you've returned home.
- Oh okie-- wait, what is she doing there ?
- She saw you on TV... specifically how you dealt with the zombies... and thought you might get into trouble.
- I'll be in big trouble with the nosey journalists and reporters tomorrow's morning for sure... but that's none of your concern, guys. Just go home already.
- What about the mine, dad ?... What's with all these tombstones, talismans, charms, and... skeletal hounds ?
- Oh, I set 'em up while wandering around in the mine to make sure monsters wouldn't get in. Don't worry 'bout it, though... I'll explain, but you should come home. It's getting cold outside, y'know.
- Okie, dad.

Light then pokes Galaxy's arm :

- We should head back, miss. My father wouldn't want us out here, in the cold.


----------



## Snowfurry360 (Jan 17, 2017)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> The skeletal hounds only get dazed for less than a second due to the charms and talismans helping them resist Galaxy's attack. By the time she approaches the mine, they have already recovered. However, they only blankly stare at her for a while with their eye-sockets, before slowly stepping aside, off the entrance, to let her in.
> Light catches up with her before she walks in, and calls out to her :
> 
> - Miss ! Wait up !
> ...


"These are cool headsets! Oh um, yeah, you're right. Sorry, I guess I got a bit carried away"


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Jan 17, 2017)

Meanwhile, Ferah finished her buying of supplies. She had used her monolith tech PC to monitor the city's security cameras and track the guard shifts. She would use the opening between the 1 o'clock and 2 o'clock shifts to sneak into the Monolith. 
(Note: I'm changing Ferah's weapon to mage gauntlets. This means that 18 is her base physical attack, but her spells are more potent. The mage gauntlets grant her access to 30 more points of MP. They also have chambers to store Aether Dust, which will act as Ferah's secondary method of attack.)



Spoiler: New Items



Aether Bottle X15- A bottle filled with crystallized Aether Dust. The dust can be fired from monolith weapons to deal 20-25 energy damage. The dust isn't consumed when used and can be harvested off of an enemy after it's defeated. Each bottle contains five shots. Special skills gain a plus 5 damage boost when used with simple Aether dust.

Magic Lens x10- An enchanted magnifying glass that reveals the target's resistances and weaknesses.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jan 17, 2017)

Snowfurry360 said:


> "These are cool headsets! Oh um, yeah, you're right. Sorry, I guess I got a bit carried away"


Light and Galaxy return home safe and sound, while the skeletal hounds are left behind guarding the mine.

... (later, at Jin's weapon store)...

When the two come home, Jin is in the kitchen preparing dinner. The other kids are at the table in the dining room. Bogu sees them and jumps off his seat, rushing at Light and tackle-hugging him.

- Bro ! What happened ? Did you get hurt ?

Light retells what he and Galaxy witnessed, to which Foxy confirms :

- Yeah, dad just explained to us about his necromancy powers as well...



Spoiler: Bone Control



Jin possesses a particular type of dark magic that involves the use of bones, including the practice of summoning skeletal creatures at his side, or the art controlling the target's skeleton structure. By taking control of their skeleton, Jin can completely disable all their physical actions and turn them into his living puppets. Jin is also capable of prying off the entire skeleton structure off the victim's body (no promise that they'd survive or not) and rebuilding it into his weapons or familiars of his choice. If no target with a standard skeleton structure is present, Jin can conjure bone weapons and summon skeletal creatures from the underworld instead.





Spoiler: Blood Magic



Jin is capable of draining his victim's life-force to heal himself and hold his ground in the battlefield. He can also inflict bleeding damage with their wounds opened, and plague their blood with contagious viruses to spread the epidemics, making them rot and decay from inside out.





Spoiler: Tombstone Summon



A type of power that focuses solely on impaling/crushing enemies with the tombstones and employing their various magic effects. Grave-seals (rectangular tombstones with talismans) curse enemies with various negative debuffs ; crosses (made of sharp bone blades put together) support allies with healing magics and defensive buffs ; totems (tombstones in the shape of a great-sword with a string of beads) employ elemental AOE damage.



Light widens his eyes when he hears about it :

- Goodness me, dad...

Jin's voice can be heard from inside the kitchen :

- Sorry ?
- N-nothing, dad !


----------



## Snowfurry360 (Jan 17, 2017)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Light and Galaxy return home safe and sound, while the skeletal hounds are left behind guarding the mine.
> 
> ... (later, at Jin's weapon store)...
> 
> ...


"Well, I'm sorry for running off like that" Galaxy says.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jan 17, 2017)

Snowfurry360 said:


> "Well, I'm sorry for running off like that" Galaxy says.


Jin walks into the dining room with the food for dinner : grilled tuna with tomato sauce, fried chicken wings, fried eggs with sliced sausages, cheese-dipped bacons, pancakes (vietnamese style ), burgers, and mushroom soup. He chuckles at Galaxy's apology :

- It's okie, no worries. Everything's cool now. Come, guys ; I'm starving.
- Okie, daddy !

He then sets the food, the bowls, and takes a seat at the end of the table.


FOXY - *chuckles* Did you bring one of those hounds home, dad ?
JIN - *grins* Nah... they stink.
LIGHT - Wash them ?
JIN - It'd take me forever to clean that kind of smelly stench.
BOGU - *flattens ears* Bogu don't like hounds, mew...
SPOT - You had us worried sick about you, daddy...
JINURU - And scared to death, too...
JIN - Sorry, guys, some jerk-bag lich just decided to make the mine his domain and ruin my business.
LIGHT - "Lich" ?... Oh dear...
JIN - Nah, don't worry, guys, just some low-level one, not the kind of "mini-boss" or so yet... hopefully.
LIGHT - Dad, can you teach me blood magic sometimes ? I don't wanna waste too much potion or gel while going out on fighting.
JIN - Can you drink blood ?
LIGHT - ... On 2nd thought, I prefer potions, dad... at least they taste better.
JIN - *chuckles*


----------



## Snowfurry360 (Jan 17, 2017)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Jin walks into the dining room with the food for dinner : grilled tuna with tomato sauce, fried chicken wings, fried eggs with sliced sausages, cheese-dipped bacons, pancakes (vietnamese style ), burgers, and mushroom soup. He chuckles at Galaxy's apology :
> 
> - It's okie, no worries. Everything's cool now. Come, guys ; I'm starving.
> - Okie, daddy !
> ...


Galaxy smiles and eats her food.
'Wow they're real tight..' She thinks to herself. She then stops for a moment 
'Wish I knew where my parents are'


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jan 17, 2017)

Snowfurry360 said:


> Galaxy smiles and eats her food.
> 'Wow they're real tight..' She thinks to herself. She then stops for a moment
> 'Wish I knew where my parents are'


Jin is just seconds away from bringing a chicken wing to his mouth when he hears Galaxy. He tilts his head in curiosity and concern :

- What do you mean ?... You don't know your parents ?


----------



## Snowfurry360 (Jan 17, 2017)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Jin is just seconds away from bringing a chicken wing to his mouth when he hears Galaxy. He tilts his head in curiosity and concern :
> 
> - What do you mean ?... You don't know your parents ?


Galaxy jumped a bit, not expecting him to hear that. 
"Oh, I did, it's just..." she looked down 
"I don't really want to talk about it"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jan 17, 2017)

Snowfurry360 said:


> Galaxy jumped a bit, not expecting him to hear that.
> "Oh, I did, it's just..." she looked down
> "I don't really want to talk about it"


Jin and the kids stay quiet for a while, looking at Galaxy with the expression of concern on their face. Foxy slowly puts in Galaxy's bowl some bacons, then holds her paw :

- I hope nothing's serious, miss...

----------



Abyssalrider said:


> -upon reaching the gate I notice people walking tiredly in the streets, I head back to the shop and retrieve Luca. Heading back to the pack after hearing about the mine before I left. As I reach the pack I drop off Luca with the alpha couple and head out again to check on the situation at the mine.


Upon reaching the mine, all Martin sees is a pack of skeletal hounds blocking the entrance, a number of tombstones raised up around the mine, and some talismans and charms stick on the walls. The tombstones makes the mine look like a crypt.
Martin sees a thick layer of mist and feels a slight cold, an aura of frost, around the tombstones. He sees that it's not at all similar to when the air around him started to chill during the confront with Jason.


----------



## Snowfurry360 (Jan 17, 2017)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Jin and the kids stay quiet for a while, looking at Galaxy with the expression of concern on their face. Foxy slowly puts in Galaxy's bowl some bacons, then holds her paw :
> 
> - I hope nothing's serious, miss...
> 
> ----------


----------



## Snowfurry360 (Jan 17, 2017)

Galaxy seemed supposed that foxy held her paw, and she quickly withdrew. 
"Oh, thank you, but it's nothing you need to worry about" she said, and started eating the bacons


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jan 17, 2017)

Snowfurry360 said:


> Galaxy seemed supposed that foxy held her paw, and she quickly withdrew.
> "Oh, thank you, but it's nothing you need to worry about" she said, and started eating the bacons


- If you need anything, just tell us, girl.

Jin gives Galaxy a thumbs-up, and smiles. He then rests his chin on his paws and raises his eyebrow :

- So, euh, Gal... I was wondering... I think I remember hearing you said something about your people worshipping my kind... ?... What do you mean by that ?


----------



## Snowfurry360 (Jan 17, 2017)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> - If you need anything, just tell us, girl.
> 
> Jin gives Galaxy a thumbs-up, and smiles. He then rests his chin on his paws and raises his eyebrow :
> 
> - So, euh, Gal... I was wondering... I think I remember hearing you said something about your people worshipping my kind... ?... What do you mean by that ?


"Thanks, Jin." 
"Oh, I was wondering when you were going to bring that up. See, apperently a mellenia ago, my clan called outer space "the Galaxy realm", as they named it after the Goddes of the cosmos, Galaxy. They did this for a reason, because, well.. Not to offend you, but one of your clan kind of destroyed a city. I may have used the word worshipping incorrectly, but I stand by my other claim. Anyway, Galaxy and your ancestor fought, and took it to space. But they never returned. Even the two deer messengers who were rumored to witness it had no memory. However, they honored the sacrifice Galaxy made to my tribe. And if you haven't picked up, I am indeed named after her. My grandmother named me, saying I "have the same passion for my people" or something."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jan 17, 2017)

Snowfurry360 said:


> Even the two deer messengers who were rumored to witness it had no memory.


(Girl, we gotta call Tech here and put him in this RP LOL)



Snowfurry360 said:


> "Not to offend you, but one of your clan kind of destroyed a city...


Of all Galaxy's story, what is left in the mind of all Jin's children is what their father's ancestor did back then. They look back at him the way they did when they saw him prying the skeleton structures off every bit of muscles and flesh off the zombies. Jin finds himself at a loss for words, then waves his paw in an "it wasn't me" manner :

- I have no idea about my people destroying any city at all, honestly !...

Jinuru flattens his ears :

- Daddy... we... Void-Walkers... are bad people ?

Jin boops his son's nose :

- Silly boy... of course not !... For the most part, anyway.

Jinuru looks down, seemingly ashamed of his ancestor's faults, and finds it awfully hard to continue eating anymore.
A rather intense feeling weighs the atmosphere down. Jin wishes he didn't let his curiosity get the best of him, bring up the topic when the kids are around, and ruin their meal. He tries to brighten the mood up :

- Guys, what happened... happened. Let's just forget about it and move on.

He looks at Galaxy as if to say "Sorry for the trouble", before leaning his back against the chair, pretending like he's "taking a short break" before continuing the meal. In actuality, he simply really doesn't want to act impolite or irresponsible and be like he just shrugs off his ancestor's faults as if he has nothing to do with any of it.


----------



## Snowfurry360 (Jan 17, 2017)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Girl, we gotta call Tech here and put him in this RP LOL)
> 
> 
> Of all Galaxy's story, what is left in the mind of all Jin's children is what their father's ancestor did back then. They look back at him the way they did when they saw him prying the skeleton structures off every bit of muscles and flesh off the zombies. Jin finds himself at a loss for words, then waves his paw in an "it wasn't me" manner :
> ...


Galaxy realized what was going on. 
"Honestly, I don't see much of that in you, Jin, much less your kids."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jan 17, 2017)

Snowfurry360 said:


> Galaxy realized what was going on.
> "Honestly, I don't see much of that in you, Jin, much less your kids."


Jin blushes and flattens his ears, then slowly gets back to eating.

- So, how is my armor coming along, guys ?

Spot wags his tail happily and squeaks :

- All set, daddy ! Now we just wait for you to make some--

Jinuru playfully boops Spot's nose :

- Sssssshhhhh... it's a secret, remembruh ?
- Please, bro, it's just a pair of--
- I said "secret".
- What's so secret about some--

Jin grins :

- Do you wanna have a bad time ?

Spot flattens his ears, hides his tail behind him, and squeaks :

- No, daddy !...


----------



## Snowfurry360 (Jan 17, 2017)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Jin blushes and flattens his ears, then slowly gets back to eating.
> 
> - So, how is my armor coming along, guys ?
> 
> ...


Starts humming megalovania


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jan 18, 2017)

Snowfurry360 said:


> Starts humming megalovania


... (after dinner) ...

Jin is outside the shop, still working on his set of armor. Sounds of boiling lava, sparking electricity and clashing metals can be heard echoing from downstairs. Even under the snow, the heat from the lava is still enough to warm Jin and protect him from the cold.
While hammering the armor, he feels something nuzzling at his paw feet. A mechanical raptor and a skeletal hound. He grins and pets on their head, then gets back to his work.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jan 18, 2017)

-a young wild wolf cub wanders into Jin's shop, with slightly darker fur than Luca and pale blue eyes.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jan 18, 2017)

Abyssalrider said:


> -a young wild wolf cub wanders into Jin's shop, with slightly darker fur than Luca and pale blue eyes.


The sounds of Jin hammering the armor and charging it with electricity make him not notice the wolf cub, until he feels the mechanical raptor and the skeletal hound rubbing themselves at his paw feet. When he sees the wolf cub, he stops the work and looks at it in curiosity.
The skeletal hound and the mechanical raptor stand in front of Jin, in a defensive and cautious manner.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jan 18, 2017)

-the cub look sat Jin and starts to playfully yip and roll over as Martin enters the shop.
"the cub arrived before me? interesting...the pack wanted to thank all of you for helping Luca. I suggested sending a younger member to experience the world alongside your own young ones. If you want to accept that is. This is Luca's youngest direct brother, he doesn't have a name yet."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jan 18, 2017)

Abyssalrider said:


> -the cub look sat Jin and starts to playfully yip and roll over as Martin enters the shop.
> "the cub arrived before me? interesting...the pack wanted to thank all of you for helping Luca. I suggested sending a younger member to experience the world alongside your own young ones. If you want to accept that is. This is Luca's youngest direct brother, he doesn't have a name yet."


Upon seeing what it's about, Jin pets on the raptor's and hound's head, and tells them to ease up. When they step back behind him, he glances at the cub, and then back at Martin :

- No need to thank us, we only did what was right... now, though, why would you suggest that ?


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jan 18, 2017)

"Other than myself, no member of the pack has any actual experience interacting with other races excluding the alpha couple. I thought it would be good for the pack to have a tie to the city in my absence. I'm headed out for a journey to find my mother, and don't know when I'll see them again. Your family seems to go back and forth between the local wilderness and the shop, it seemed like a good fit."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jan 18, 2017)

Jin places his paws on his waist, then presses his lips a bit, and finally nods :

- Sure thing, I suppose.

He looks at the wolf cub, then walks to it, lifts it up, holds it in his arms like a puppy, and puts it in his pouch.

- Alright, you got my words... but do I need to keep anything in mind while looking after this puppy ?


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jan 18, 2017)

"other than it being a wolf and eating like one? Not likely, though the pack will want to see him every now and then."


----------



## Snowfurry360 (Jan 18, 2017)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Jin places his paws on his waist, then presses his lips a bit, and finally nods :
> 
> - Sure thing, I suppose.
> 
> ...


Galaxy walks in on them, and immediately notices the wolf pup. 
"Aww he so cute!" She said, going down and nuzzling him


----------



## TheOneRealPotato (Jan 18, 2017)

He wakes up, in the back of some sort of van - he's wearing his jeans, but he's shirtless. The marks have faded, but his eyes are still a shocking purple. He doesn't recognise the region at all, and it's very downhill. The vehicle stops, and the driver gets out, walking to the back. The rear doors swing open, and the driver carries Jason away and into the basement of some modern house.

"This ain't right..." he thinks to himself.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jan 18, 2017)

Abyssalrider said:


> "other than it being a wolf and eating like one? Not likely, though the pack will want to see him every now and then."


Jin looks at the wolf cub in his pouch and clicks his tongue :

- Right... but I can't promise to remember to go to the forest often. I got my home to look after too, y'know.

He then pats on his pouch to comfort the cub, and smile a bit.

- I'll name him Tyson, I suppose.



Snowfurry360 said:


> Galaxy walks in on them, and immediately notices the wolf pup.
> "Aww he so cute!" She said, going down and nuzzling him


Jin blushes a bit, and flattens his ears :

- T-thanks, hehe...


----------



## Snowfurry360 (Jan 18, 2017)

"You know, I could help take care of him. Being a wolf myself, I would Know his growth and a lot of his needs"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jan 18, 2017)

Snowfurry360 said:


> "You know, I could help take care of him. Being a wolf myself, I would Know his growth and a lot of his needs"


Jin perks his ears up and gives Galaxy a thumbs-up :

- Aye, that'd help a lot. You'd be his mother !... Euh, no, no, we don't have to get married, y'know... ehehe...

Jin blushes a lot after his reply, and flattens his ears back down again. He then gives Galaxy the wolf cub.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jan 19, 2017)

(I just notice the lack of chronomancy spells in the list in the 1st page of the thread... hey, @DragonMaster21 , plan to have 'em any *time* soon ?
#PunIntended
#ImNotSorry)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Jan 19, 2017)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (I just notice the lack of chronomancy spells in the list in the 1st page of the thread... hey, @DragonMaster21 , plan to have 'em any *time* soon ?
> #PunIntended
> #ImNotSorry)


(Chronomancy spells will be introduced at apprentice level. So... After Ferah fixes the Monolith.

Unless you have any ideas, it doesn't make sense to have time magics at low levels.

Anyway, unless anyone has anything more to do, Ferah is going to enter the monolith now. She's gonna try to be inconspicuous, but thats not part of her character to succeed in such endeavors, so _someone _should notice her.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jan 19, 2017)

DragonMaster21 said:


> (Unless you have any ideas, it doesn't make sense to have time magics at low levels.)


(I already got 4 spells and 1 "passive skill" related to 2 of them, but... for now I'll just stick to prying skeleton structures off zombies lol)



DragonMaster21 said:


> (Anyway, unless anyone has anything more to do, Ferah is going to enter the monolith now. She's gonna try to be inconspicuous, but thats not part of her character to succeed in such endeavors, so _someone _should notice her.)


(Just go ahead, man, our side-plot pretty much ends already ; I did it to introduce new types of magic in and because I got nothing better to do lol)


----------



## Snowfurry360 (Jan 19, 2017)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Jin perks his ears up and gives Galaxy a thumbs-up :
> 
> - Aye, that'd help a lot. You'd be his mother !... Euh, no, no, we don't have to get married, y'know... ehehe...
> 
> Jin blushes a lot after his reply, and flattens his ears back down again. He then gives Galaxy the wolf cub.


Galaxy blushed at the thought, but was interrupted by the wolf pup, who immediately takes a liking to her


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Jan 21, 2017)

The time had come for Ferah to enter the monolith. The two security guards had gone to meet up with their replacements, so they were distracted, not paying any attention to the half-Dajerre that had just sneaked into the Monolith. However, she did not go completely undetected...


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jan 22, 2017)

DragonMaster21 said:


> The time had come for Ferah to enter the monolith. The two security guards had gone to meet up with their replacements, so they were distracted, not paying any attention to the half-Dajerre that had just sneaked into the Monolith. However, she did not go completely undetected...


When Ferah sneaked in, Jin was around the area, but out of her sight, simply going for a walk along the streets. When he finally noticed her, she had already gone inside, past the guards.
Jin follows Ferah from behind, making sure she doesn't notice him at all, as the two sneak in the place. One to attempt to fix the monolith... the other simply because of curiosity.

"What in the world is she up to..."

The place is almost pitch-black, but with the night vision from his glasses, Jin manages to navigate his way through while tracking Ferah down by her scent and the sounds she causes.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Jan 23, 2017)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> When Ferah sneaked in, Jin was around the area, but out of her sight, simply going for a walk along the streets. When he finally noticed her, she had already gone inside, past the guards.
> Jin follows Ferah from behind, making sure she doesn't notice him at all, as the two sneak in the place. One to attempt to fix the monolith... the other simply because of curiosity.
> 
> "What in the world is she up to..."
> ...


  The entrance hall of Aifread's Monolith was nearly the size of a sports stadium, and the space was currently illuminated by a set of dim blue lights, set in a futuristic looking chandelier high above the floor. 

Ferah put her index finger into her mouth, then opened an Aether Bottle and dabbed some dust onto her wet index finger. She pointed it at the doors, until the dust on her finger glowed. 

"That's the one." she said quietly. She hadn't even noticed the sound of metal rolling until the security animatronic was right behind her...

"Sabotage detected. Erase saboteur." 

(Please do not initiate combat yet- I will be posting how official encounters work tomorrow. 

I need some sort of system to keep track of damage and that sort of thing- I've got one ready, but I will be posting it tomorrow.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jan 24, 2017)

DragonMaster21 said:


> She hadn't even noticed the sound of metal rolling until the security animatronic was right behind her...
> 
> "Sabotage detected. Erase saboteur."


(Jin at the moment...)








DragonMaster21 said:


> (Please do not initiate combat yet- I will be posting how official encounters work tomorrow.)


(me at the moment...)




(I'm not sorry...)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Jan 24, 2017)

(CS:
Name: Eulith
Age: 29
Gender: Male
Race: Human
Godly Parent: Unknown
HP: 100
MP: 150
SP: 90
Appearance: He wears a dark-gray jacket and always convers his face with a black face cover revealing only his eyes. He wears black gloves and sometimes wears a hat, but only sometimes. 
Weapons: Common small knife
Items: Pocket sand, painkiller medicine, and his handy Book on Magic. 
Magic/ Special Strikes: Dream, Summon natural familiar, Emberbolt, watergun.
Skills: Conceal his presence from security, He can go a long time without eating, break into most public areas without getting caught, flanking, escape after being captured, creating toxic chemicals, working well alone, taking down monsters, repairing general magic-based technology, learning quickly, and speak multiple languages. 
ATK- 30
M. ATK- 5
DEF- 9
M. DEF- 12
AGLTY- 25
INT- 15
Wisdom- 12. Despite probably coming off a loner, he actually is pretty good with conversing with most personality types (with humans.) He's somewhat prejudice of non-humans, but the exception would be elves. 
Bio: Eulith is a very reserved but assertive individual. When it comes to the Historium, he believes life would be easier for everyone. He hates the idea of having infinitely more powerful individuals regulating and control everything in life, even the weather or government iteslf. Eulith considers that everyone's heavy reliance on magic may abandon or hurt them one day. Eulith can be easily set off by by certain things, whether it'd be letting your dog poop on someone's lawn and not picking it up, walking in a group arm chain in a hallway and making it hard to walk around them, getting mundane rewards for arduous tasks, etc. But the one thing that sets his berserk button off would be killing off his familiar, even if it was an accident. His interests are in finding new abilities to summon newer creatures. 

(Is there a time where I can join in? Or maybe I should just barge in.)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Jan 24, 2017)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> (CS:
> Name: Eulith
> Age: 29
> Gender: Male
> ...


(Join any time.)



Spoiler: Combat System



Combat will be turn based, with character's Agility determining turn order. 

The character who initiates combat will get to attack first (1 action allowed,) but they are last in the turn order.

Characters are allowed three actions per turn. They can use these actions to move a number of paces equal to their Agility, attack, or use an item. They can also use their last action to prepare to evade an attack, or block it.

You are not allowed to control the actions or reaction of the enemy you attack. I will control enemies, including the damage they deal or are dealt, and whether they even hit.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jan 24, 2017)

DragonMaster21 said:


> (Join any time.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(You're gonna need something like a number generator, man)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Jan 24, 2017)

"This monolith is huge, but inside, it's a whole lot of nothing." Breaking into most mildly guarded building weren't a problem for him most of the time. "I wonder if I could find some more stuff on the Historium." He checks his surroundings cautiously. "Better stick to the shadows to avoid detection."


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Jan 24, 2017)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (You're gonna need something like a number generator, man)


(I know. I'll use one when I need it. But now Ferah is going to initiate combat. Btw, the Security Bot is pretty much a Dwarven Sphere in appearance, but silver instead of gold. One of its arms has a Aether Cannon.)

Ferah jumped like a cat when she heard the robot speak. On the spur of the moment, she haphazardly fired an Aether shot from her gauntlet at the Security Robot.

The blast made a glancing blow, dealing 9 damage to the Security Robot.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jan 24, 2017)

-entering the monolith just behind the others after he noticed the first two sneaking in, Martin pulls out his bow and strings it, nocking an arrow to be ready in the event of an unexpected attack.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jan 24, 2017)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Ferah jumped like a cat when she heard the robot speak. On the spur of the moment, she haphazardly fired an Aether shot from her gauntlet at the Security Robot.


"Shit... so much for sneaking in !"

Jin jumps in and joins the fight with Ferah :

- Outta the way !

He then immediately pulls out his zanbato and smashes the robot from behind, then cleaves its arms violently with all his strength, attempting to break it apart.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Jan 25, 2017)

"The is with all this noise? I thought this place was closed." Tempted to investigate, but decided not to go near it to avoid trouble.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Jan 25, 2017)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> "Shit... so much for sneaking in !"
> 
> Jin jumps in and joins the fight with Ferah :
> 
> ...


Robot's Turn
The robot staggered from the force of Jin's initial attack, taking 30 damage. It used it's swordarm to block the second attack, but recieved 15 points of damage from the sheer force of it.

@Abyssalrider Martin's turn. (Higher Agility than Ferah, plus Ferah initiated battle)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jan 25, 2017)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Robot's Turn
> The robot staggered from the force of Jin's initial attack, taking 30 damage. It used it's swordarm to block the second attack, but recieved 15 points of damage from the sheer force of it.
> 
> @Abyssalrider Martin's turn. (Higher Agility than Ferah, plus Ferah initiated battle)


(wish I could just shut the thing down with a remote control and a chip... this is gonna take forever...)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jan 25, 2017)

-hearing the battle Martin rushes around the corner, upon seeing the security bot engaging the other two, he fires off a shot at full-draw.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jan 29, 2017)

(Allow me to change my arsenal : in the current fight at the Monolith, I'll use these guns instead of the zanbato, and from this point forth, I use firearms and/or magic instead. I also changed my Special Strikes to fit with my new fighting style.)

WEAPONS :


Spoiler: Bone Musket










TYPE : Musket
RANGE : +25m
DAMAGE MODIFIED : 50% of Jin's ATK and AGI






Spoiler: Bone Pistol









TYPE : Pistol
RANGE : +20m
DAMAGE MODIFIED : 50% of Jin's ATK and AGI






Spoiler: Bone Machine-Gun









TYPE : Machine-gun
RANGE : +1000m
DAMAGE MODIFIER : 100% of Jin's AGI






Spoiler: Bone Shotgun









TYPE : Shotgun
RANGE : +50m
DAMAGE MODIFIER : 100% of Jin's AGI
FIRE RATE : single-shot




PASSIVE TALENT :


Spoiler: Firearm Profiency




Handguns (pistols, revolvers and muskets) : Damage = 50% ATK + 50% AGI
Rifles (shotguns, assault-rifles, machine-guns and SMGs) : Damage = 100% AGI
Heavy Guns (launchers and miniguns) : Damage = 100% ATK
(Jin fires 5 shots when using *handguns* and 10 shots when using *rifles* each turn (shotguns only fire once, though), but the total damage is the same as with other types of the respective categories.)



MAGIC : changed all the duration of the Black Hole, White Hole and Wormhole from _*seconds*_ to _*turns*_ instead (in this case, 10 seconds => 5 turns) ; everything else stays the same

SPECIAL STRIKES :


Spoiler: 360 No-Scope



Jin dual-wields two handguns of the same type in his paws, then spins around while pulling the triggers wildly, letting off a barrage of bullets that damages all enemies within range.

Weapon type required : Handgun
Target : all
Damage : 50 (+50% ATK and 50% AGI)
SP cost : 20
Cooldown : 2 turns






Spoiler: Frag Grenade



Jin throws a frag grenade forward. Upon impact, it detonates in a violent explosion and shatters into countless razor-sharp fragments, damaging all enemies within the radius.

Weapon type required : Rifle
Target : all
Damage : 200 (+100% AGI)

SP cost : 0
Cooldown : 5 turns






Spoiler: Cannon Spike



Jin violently smacks his heavy gun at the enemy and knocks them in the air or backward by a distance, followed by emptying an entire magazine at them.

Weapon type required : Heavy Gun
Target : single
Damage : 150 (+100% ATK)

SP cost : 50
Cooldown : 5 turns


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Jan 29, 2017)

Abyssalrider said:


> -hearing the battle Martin rushes around the corner, upon seeing the security bot engaging the other two, he fires off a shot at full-draw.


The arrow made a loud _CLANG _as it smashed into the robot's head, dealing 20 damage and temporarily damaging the robot's functions, inflicting Dazed.



Spoiler: Dazed



Enemies and players afflicted with Daze can only do two actions per turn for two turns. They cannot move on the same turn they attacked, but they can use items, and vice-versa.



The Robot switched its attention toward Martin. It sent a small blast of Aether towards Martin, dealing 20 damage. Martin's HP: 130

Ferah's Turn
Ferah used the robot's distraction to throw a magic lens, which shattered and emitted a bright light. The robot's information popped into everyone's head.

Name: Monolith Sentry
Type: Animatronic
Health: 129/200
MP: 125/150
SP: Irrelevant
Atk: 20
M. Atk: 20
Def:15
E. Def: 10
Agility: 20
Int: Irrelevant
Resistances: Fire,Wind
Weaknesses: Stone, Lightning, 

Ferah charged her Aether, shouting "_Noctos Prizal!" _at the top of her lungs. Three blades of blazing shadow appeared in Ferah's palm, launching themselves at the Sentry. 

Before the Shadow Darts even reached it, Ferah backstepped a few paces to put more space between her and the Sentry.

Sentry's turn
The sentry blocked one of the darts, but was pierced by the other two. Sentry HP: 79

The Sentry began charging one of its basic self repair spells. Charging time: 2 turns.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jan 29, 2017)

"lightning! should have seen that coming."
-I nock an arrow and begin to charge it with electricity only for it splinter apart due to being made of wood and bone. "that's not going to work..." I draw my knife and prepare to strike.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jan 29, 2017)

Jin throws an egg-like shell at the sentry with all his strength :

- FIRE IN THE HOLE !

The shell explodes upon impact and busts out 4 mechanical raptors that, once on the ground, rush at the sentry and detonate themselves, causing 4 more explosions at the sentry's front, behind and two sides.
At the same time, Jin throws yet another frag grenade straight at the sentry in the face :

- Eat this, you bucket of bolts !

The grenade detonates upon impact and causes a heavy explosion that sends out hundreds of razor-sharp fragments at the sentry.
Then he finishes it with a blast of his shotgun at point-blank range.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jan 29, 2017)

Abyssalrider said:


> I draw my knife and prepare to strike.


Jin clicks his tongue and rolls his eyes :

"A hunting knife against a robot, you kidding me ?..."


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Jan 29, 2017)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Jin throws it at the sentry with all his strength :
> 
> - FIRE IN THE HOLE !
> 
> ...


Upon being struck with the barrage of rather jarring attacks, the robotic sentry fell apart with a loud set of clangs. 



Spoiler: Spoils of Battle



Aether Cannon Parts X5: a set of weapon parts that were used to build an Aether Cannon. Useful for single shot firearms.

Arm Blade X1: a long broadswoard blade made out of high-Aether industrial grade steel. 

Automaton Monolith Core X1: the core of a security robot. Can be set into a weapon to improve spell casting.

100 Augal- currency used world wide. (Ferah has 1,000. You can all decide how much you have)

15 EXP- 185 exp left to LV 2.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jan 29, 2017)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Aether Cannon Parts X5: a set of weapon parts that were used to build an Aether Cannon. Useful for single shot firearms.
> 
> Arm Blade X1: a long broadswoard blade made out of high-Aether industrial grade steel.
> 
> Automaton Monolith Core X1: the core of a security robot. Can be set into a weapon to improve spell casting


After blowing the sentry up into pieces, Jin lets out a smirk and cracks his knuckles :

- One less to worry about.

He then walks to what's left of the sentry and kicks the scraps apart to see what he can loot, when he finds some Aether Cannon Part, an Arm Blade and an Automaton Monolith Core.
He quickly puts all the loot in his backpack and hustles it on his back :

- These should work just fine.

He then puts away his guns, hustles his belt full of grenades and raptor eggs, and glances back at Ferah :

- Did you get hurt ?


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Jan 29, 2017)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> After blowing the sentry up into pieces, Jin lets out a smirk and cracks his knuckles :
> 
> - One less to worry about.
> 
> ...


"Nah, I'm fine. He did startle me, though," she admitted.

"But if anyone else tries to get in here, and doesn't watch their back, they're a gonner. These things aren't functioning properly..." she said.

She kept her Shadow Dart spell prepared and opened the door to the maintenance hall.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jan 29, 2017)

DragonMaster21 said:


> "These things aren't functioning properly..."


Jin adjusts his outfit :

- I've seen *worse* than that, girl, trust me...

He follows Ferah, his paws now holding a pair of muskets, preparing to pull the trigger as soon as something goes wrong, as the two enter the main hall.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jan 30, 2017)

"it'll take more than that to keep me down"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jan 30, 2017)

Abyssalrider said:


> "it'll take more than that to keep me down"


Martin startles Jin and makes him jump a bit, but the latter quickly regains his composure and raises his eyebrows at the wolf :

- What's a tribal-ish dude like you doing here again ? Thought you're gone looking for your mother or so ?

He then glances at Martin's armor, where he got hit with the aether shot from the sentry.

- That doesn't look so good. Want me to repair it ? I got the tools here.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jan 30, 2017)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Jin clicks his tongue and rolls his eyes :
> 
> "A hunting knife against a robot, you kidding me ?..."


It must be super effective, right?


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Jan 30, 2017)

"Who the hell is this circus crew? And how did they get in here?" Eulith just couldn't help himself but just observed them fighting. After the end, he resumed back to looking for anything on the Historium.
"If I wanted to find something on the Historium, where would I go?"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jan 30, 2017)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> "Who the hell is this circus crew? And how did they get in here?" Eulith just couldn't help himself but just observed them fighting. After the end, he resumed back to looking for anything on the Historium.
> "If I wanted to find something on the Historium, where would I go?"


Jin stops for a split second, with his ears perked up, and his paw holding Ferah and Martin :

- Hold up ! I heard something !...

He then scans his eyes around in the area, trying to use all his 6 senses to pick up everything he could feel within range.
Absolute silence, he hears, but he still thinks otherwise. He glances back at Ferah and Martin :

- I feel like we got company...

Jin then makes his stance and closes his eyes, bringing his paws together and saying something like an incantation :

- *Laas... Yah... Nir !*

As he finishes it, he emits a wave of ultrasound of high frequency but at low pressure in the vicinity. As it travels in the air and recoils back to his ears, he speaks out, at the same time pointing at where Eulith is located.

- Over there.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jan 30, 2017)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Martin startles Jin and makes him jump a bit, but the latter quickly regains his composure and raises his eyebrows at the wolf :
> 
> - What's a tribal-ish dude like you doing here again ? Thought you're gone looking for your mother or so ?
> 
> ...


"Where better to find a hint on my mother's identity than the Historium? Not bad armor for being made of tree bark and bone is it?"


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Jan 30, 2017)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Jin stops for a split second, with his ears perked up, and his paw holding Ferah and Martin :
> 
> - Hold up ! I heard something !...
> 
> ...


"Oh no you don't!" He said to himself. With little thought, he readied to hit Jin around the corner if he decided to pursue him. Eulith became tense and prepared to stand his ground.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jan 30, 2017)

Abyssalrider said:


> "Where better to find a hint on my mother's identity than the Historium? Not bad armor for being made of tree bark and bone is it?"


- Bones, eh ?... My specialty, in fact, but...

Jin points at the direction he detects Eulith.



Corrupt-Canine said:


> "Oh no you don't!" He said to himself.


Jin then glances back at the direction, his guns aiming at it, and his ears still perked up. The yellow tattoos on his left eye and arm glow as he growls :

- Show yourself, whoever you are...


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jan 30, 2017)

"put your weapons down, if someone is in here they're in as much danger as we are. it's better to work together than fight it out and risk damaging the monolith."


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Jan 30, 2017)

He stood his ground, not willing to reveal himself. 
"He's probably going to shoot, even if I did step out." 
Eulith quietly begins to walk back. 
"They're probably just looters."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jan 30, 2017)

Abyssalrider said:


> "put your weapons down, if someone is in here they're in as much danger as we are. it's better to work together than fight it out and risk damaging the monolith."


Jin growls and lowers his guns down, but still not really approving Martin's idea :

- You must've been in the forest way too long, buddy.

He then bares his fangs :

- More like it's better to stay on your toes and make sure you're not stabbed in the back.

Then, he mumbles to himself :

"Just to be safe..."

He opens the ammo-inserting slot of his handgun and adds some sort of black powder in. The guns slowly glow a blackish aura.



Spoiler: "Philosopher's Words"



Jin grinds the *Philosopher's Stone* into gunpowder to enhance his guns with extreme elemental potency, or to make explosives of lethal elemental power.

*Penetration* (silver-white) : bonus damage based on a percentage of the target's physical defense
*Explosive* (black) : bonus damage based on a percentage of the target's magic defense
*Fire* (orange-red) : damage to health over time
*Frost* (cyan-blue) : damage to health and mana, and slow enemies down
*Electricity* (golden yellow) : damage to health and stamina, with a chance to paralyze enemies
*Poison* (green) : reduces enemies' stats


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Jan 30, 2017)

Eulith continues scooting away from the scene, he sees a door that he could possibly hide behind. He heads towards it and readies to unlock it.
"If I could hide here, they might go away."


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jan 30, 2017)

"Damaging the tower more than it already is puts the entire city at risk, is that really something you're willling to do?"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jan 30, 2017)

Abyssalrider said:


> "Damaging the tower more than it already is puts the entire city at risk, is that really something you're willling to do?"


Jin shrugs in a "who cares" manner, with a joking and sarcastic smart-ass voice :

- Don't worry, I'm not here to blow stuffs up... on purpose. Yet. For now I just plan to scrap every single one of any security sentry that malfunctions in this place so I can get some materials for my equipment back at home. You can have whatever else you can loot from those bucket of bolts, just leave the pieces for me, thanks.

He then re-checks all his equipment again : his guns, grenades, and other tools. Once all done (probably 5 minutes later), he turns around and continues on his way.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Jan 30, 2017)

"Heh, idiot." Eulith managed to get to the door as Jin was conversing with the other group member. He was now in the process of unlocking the door.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jan 30, 2017)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> "Heh, idiot."


Jin suddenly yells at Eulith's direction to startle him and catch him off-guard :

- I HEARD THAT, DUMB-ASS !


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Jan 30, 2017)

"Take all of the loot you want," Ferah said cheerfully, "but I'm just here to fix the Monolith. Anyways, what are your names?"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jan 30, 2017)

DragonMaster21 said:


> "Take all of the loot you want," Ferah said cheerfully, "but I'm just here to fix the Monolith. Anyways, what are your names?"


Jin replies with a playful grin while reloading his guns, a strange habbit/hobby of his whenever he's idle and has nothing else to do.

- Name's Jin Lust-Sin. Blacksmith, gunslinger, demolitionist, engineer, commando, elementalist, chronomancer, cosmomancer, necromancer, and echomancer, at your service... but you can just call me Jin, hehe.

("Echomancy" is my own school of magic that focuses on using ultrasound and infrasound)

He's done reloading his pistol the 3rd time now when he asks Ferah back :

- And you ?


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Jan 30, 2017)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Jin replies with a playful grin while reloading his guns, a strange habbit/hobby of his whenever he's idle and has nothing else to do.
> 
> - Name's Jin Lust-Sin. Blacksmith, gunslinger, demolitionist, engineer, commando, elementalist, chronomancer, cosmomancer, and echomancer, at your service... but you can just call me Jin, hehe.
> 
> ...


"Ferah Barrone, novice sorcerer and chief Monolith Engineer in the city of Mordio. And what about you, mister Tiger-Wolf-Foresty person?" she asked, addressing Martin.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jan 30, 2017)

"My name is Martin, I'm just a guy raised by a pack of wolves. I find work putting my upbringing to use as a hunter or ranger as a way to protect my pack. Though I came here to join you guys in an effort to fix the tower hoping the Historium might have some insight on my mother's identity."


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Jan 30, 2017)

"Damn! Familiar, keep them busy." Eulith summons a humanoid that looks like a dark brown mannequin that looks old but covered in wrapping. It has sizors for hands and it backwards spiders crawls towards Jin making a crackling sound.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jan 30, 2017)

-I crush the chest of the doll with a cold-infused palm-strike "So that's how it's going to be? attacking without provocation?"


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Jan 30, 2017)

The mannequin rematerializes and grabs the assailant with its legs. Its arms form back and begins choking the hostile, recontinuing its crackling sound.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jan 30, 2017)

-I strike with an electrified stab to the head using my knife. "once I destroy this thing, I'm coming for _*your head*_*!*"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jan 30, 2017)

Abyssalrider said:


> -I crush the chest of the doll with a cold-infused palm-strike "So that's how it's going to be? attacking without provocation?"


(Wait, hold up... how do you immediately tell that the doll is summoned by someone in the vicinity ?)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Jan 30, 2017)

The mannequin continues to latch on to the assailant, shrugging the blow off like it didn't even faze it.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jan 30, 2017)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Wait, hold up... how do you immediately tell that the doll is summoned by someone in the vicinity ?)


(the hearing of a wolf?)


Corrupt-Canine said:


> The mannequin continues to latch on to the assailant, shrugging the blow off like it didn't even faze it.


"I've fought animals tougher than this piece of trash, but I don't have time to mess around. Jin, can you lend a hand? I'm going after this idiot for attacking with no reason."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jan 30, 2017)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> The mannequin continues to latch on to the assailant, shrugging the blow off like it didn't even faze it.





Abyssalrider said:


> "I've fought animals tougher than this piece of trash, but I don't have time to mess around. Jin, can you lend a hand? I'm going after this idiot for attacking with no reason."


- Say no more.

Jin readies his empowered muskets with explosive bullets, and walks straight towards Eulith, until the latter could see Jin aiming the guns straight at him. From the darkened area, the tattoos on Jin's left eye and arm glow bright.
Eulith starts to feel the bones inside him aching a bit when he sees Jin's eyes, while the latter growls :

- Come out here and show yourself, or I make you do it.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Jan 31, 2017)

It begins to choke its opponent with full energy. 

"If this bumbling idiots steps any closer, I'm going to give him nightmares for weeks." Eulith makes a fist.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jan 31, 2017)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> It begins to choke its opponent with full energy.
> 
> "If this bumbling idiots steps any closer, I'm going to give him nightmares for weeks." Eulith makes a fist.


Jin's left eye flashes white as he makes a chopping motion with his left paw on his right wrist. The bone joint in Eulith's right wrist suddenly snaps and breaks.
At the same time, Eulith feels like he cannot move at all, due to his entire skeleton structure now being under Jin's control.

- I'm gonna give you real-time suffering right here first, human...


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Jan 31, 2017)

"...Asshole..."
Eulith uses up another chunk of his magic to summon a short black imp with round scarlet eyes and a one tooth smile. It hovers itself on its pointy tail, it promptly throws an exploding bomb in Jin's face and teleports. It begins to harass him by spitting stinging ash towards him. It was enough to take Jin out of focus. It was now either getting attacked by a nuisance pest, or grabbing Eulith.
In that split time, Eulith darts off away from the fight.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jan 31, 2017)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> "...Asshole..."
> Eulith uses up another chunk of his magic to summon a short black imp with round scarlet eyes and a one tooth smile. It hovers itself on its pointy tail, it promptly throws an exploding bomb in Jin's face and teleports. It begins to harass him by spitting stinging ash towards him. It was enough to take Jin out of focus. It was now either getting attacked by a nuisance pest, or grabbing Eulith.
> In that split time, Eulith darts off away from the fight.


When Jin realizes what just happened, he flicks his paw outward :

- "Play Back" !



Spoiler: "Play Back"



Jin reverses the flow of time in the area and makes everything goes backward. Enemies suffer reversed movements (jumping will be crouching down instead, and vice versa), their attacks heal instead of causing damage, the cool-down of their abilities counts up instead of counting down, and supportive buffs on them have reversed effects (for example, healing magics will deal damage instead).



The flow of time starts to reverse. Eulith finds himself running backward against his will, until he's back at the original location, just to be paralyzed under Jin's control over his skeleton structure again.
Eulith sees Jin aiming the muskets at his feet :

- You messed with the wrong guy.

He then pulls the trigger and blows up two large holes on Eulith's feet.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Jan 31, 2017)

"Piece of crap... one last move."
Eulith uses the last chunk of his magic to summon a big psycho super octopus. With little time it latches onto Jin's face and spews ink to block his vision. The mannequin from before stops attacking its assailant, sprints towards Jin and slashes his shoulder. It statches Eulith up and takes off to the exit at brick-neck speed.
"I'm calling the police! Dirty scumbags!"


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jan 31, 2017)

-I yell towards the attacker. "good luck explaining how you broke into the monolith tower then attacked without provocation and consequently got your ass beat like a rented mule." before walking over to Jin and offering first aid for the wound on his shoulder.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jan 31, 2017)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> "Piece of crap... one last move."
> Eulith uses the last chunk of his magic to summon a big psycho super octopus. With little time it latches onto Jin's face and spews ink to block his vision. The mannequin from before stops attacking its assailant, sprints towards Jin and slashes his shoulder. It statches Eulith up and takes off to the exit at brick-neck speed.
> "I'm calling the police! Dirty scumbags!"


Jin struggles to get the octopus off his face when he hears Eulith trying to make a run for it, and growls :

- Oh no you don't !

He clenches his left fist and yank it backward. Several bones from Eulith's legs tear his skin apart and fly towards the octopus, thrusting through it and prying it off Jin. He then knocks the mannequin off and blows it up with his explosive muskets until nothing of it is left. Finally, he introduces the octopus to the bottom of his feet as he brutally stomps on it with all his strength.
Every stomp he makes also links the force to Eulith's feet. Every time Jin stomps down, Eulith's ankles and toes get snapped and broken bit by bit.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Jan 31, 2017)

"Just a flesh wound..." The psycho super octopus is too squishy and malleable to be destroyed by brute force alone. The octopus laughs and restores back to its original size, then squits black ink back into Jin's face. The mannequin was destroyed before and rematerializes as normal. It pick Eulith back up and recontinues to escape.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jan 31, 2017)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> "Just a flesh wound..." The psycho super octopus is too squishy and malleable to be destroyed by brute force alone. The octopus laughs and restores back to its original size, then squits black ink back into Jin's face. The mannequin was destroyed before and rematerializes as normal. It pick Eulith back up and recontinues to escape.


The octopus' ink makes Jin stagger back a bit, but then gets impaled and held on the ground by several more of bone blades. Jin then growls :

- I'm done playing around with you, pal !

He brings his paws to his chest in a cross position, then flicks them both to his sides. All of Eulith's bones dislocate themselves off his arms and legs as they pierce through his body, towards his chest. Then, they reform into a cross of bone, with the blades now thrust out of Eulith's arms and legs, onto the ground, impaling the mannequin in place with him as well.
Jin takes a sip of the Arcane Soda to refill his MP, then cracks his knuckles and punches the ground :

- Grave-Seal of Annihilation !



Spoiler: "Grave-Seal of Annihilation"



A spell that summons tombstones in the area to banish summoned creatures, including otherwordly ones, such as demons, ghosts, spirits, and phantoms.



As he finishes it, several tombstones with talismans appear around Eulith, the mannequin and the octopus, banishing the summoned familiars away.

(basically the enchantment "Banish" in Skyrim : summoned Daedra are sent back to Oblivion)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Jan 31, 2017)

Jin completely forgot about the imp. The imp teleports to Eulith and pulls him through a portal, leaving the monolith.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jan 31, 2017)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> Jin completely forgot about the imp. The imp teleports to Eulith and pulls him through a portal, leaving the monolith.


The tombstones banish the imp as soon as it gets to Eulith. He is pulled into a portal, only to reappear in the same spot again, though now lying on the floor, with his whole skeleton structure now stuck in the form of a cross that pierces through his arms and legs.
Jin then walks up and drags Eulith back to Martin.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Jan 31, 2017)

(It kind of seems kind of unfair that even the imp gets affected after the ability already took place. Plus the portal would be its very own area zone.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jan 31, 2017)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> (It kind of seems kind of unfair that even the imp gets affected after the ability already took place. Plus the portal would be its very own area zone.)


(the tombstones are still there, man ; the portal wouldn't be very stable if the imp is banished and its spell-casting action is interrupted, would it ?)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Jan 31, 2017)

(I wouldn't be able to know that if it wasn't specified specifically.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jan 31, 2017)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> (I wouldn't be able to know that if it wasn't specified specifically.)


(sorry, my bad)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Jan 31, 2017)

(So the battle/scene ends here or what? Anyone?)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jan 31, 2017)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> (So the battle/scene ends here or what? Anyone?)


(wait for @DragonMaster21 to move on ; for now, just... euh... imagine how it feels like to have a twisted skeleton structure, I suppose...)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Jan 31, 2017)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (wait for @DragonMaster21 to move on ; for now, just... euh... imagine how it feels like to have a twisted skeleton structure, I suppose...)


(Okay dude.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jan 31, 2017)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> (Okay dude.)


(Maybe some interactions between Eulith, Jin and Martin ? Idk)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Jan 31, 2017)

(I'm not really sure what they could talk about. He just finished dealing with a fight so he'd probably be extremely hostile and tense.)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Jan 31, 2017)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> (I'm not really sure what they could talk about. He just finished dealing with a fight so he'd probably be extremely hostile and tense.)


(He'd also probably be emotionally traumatized from the experience of having his skeleton rearranged. Just saying, unless you have absolutely no sense of pain, that's probably going to require a lot of therapy.)

Ferah gaped at the others, rather disturbed/ terrified.

"I- I'll just be going now..." she said cautiously. She not-so-sneakily edged down the hall and out of their sight towards the maintenance and control room.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Jan 31, 2017)

As the imp is traveling with Eulith through a wormhole to the nearest hospital, he speaks a monolog.
"There's no damn words to explain what I'm feeling now, I think I might just spontaneously combust with what happened a second ago. He has no idea what's coming for him, wait til I come back patched up. It's always these... freaks of nature that think they can just go around doing whatever they want with no repercussions. Just because I'm human doesn't mean I can be put down so easily. I'm making a contract, and that fat freak is on the top of my hit list, he's going to be dead. Maybe it's time to make a contract for a new ability, I don't care what the price is, it's going to be done."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jan 31, 2017)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> (I'm not really sure what they could talk about. He just finished dealing with a fight so he'd probably be extremely hostile and tense.)





DragonMaster21 said:


> (He'd also probably be emotionally traumatized from the experience of having his skeleton rearranged. Just saying, unless you have absolutely no sense of pain, that's probably going to require a lot of therapy.)


(Achievement unlocked - "Absolute Asshole" : Make yourself wanted... dead.)



DragonMaster21 said:


> Ferah gaped at the others, rather disturbed/ terrified.
> 
> "I- I'll just be going now..." she said cautiously. She not-so-sneakily edged down the hall and out of their sight towards the maintenance and control room.


Jin perks his ears up when she hears Ferah and follows her, hustling his equipment along the way :

- Hey, wait up, I wanna see this Monolith for myself, too !

He has no idea she's disturbed by what he just did earlier.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jan 31, 2017)

(@Jin-Lust-4-Sin how am *I* the less violent one in this rp?)
*sighs and mutters to himself*
"and here I was trying to de-escalate things..."
*speaks up to get Jin and Ferah's attention*
"wait for me, I have an interest in seeing this as well"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jan 31, 2017)

Abyssalrider said:


> (@Jin-Lust-4-Sin how am *I* the less violent one in this rp?)


(Time for you to stop thinking of yourself like that then, if you still wanna change yourself and be a better person...)



Abyssalrider said:


> *sighs and mutters to himself*
> "and here I was trying to de-escalate things..."
> *speaks up to get Jin and Ferah's attention*
> "wait for me, I have an interest in seeing this as well"


Jin hears Martin muttering and clicks his tongue :

- You were "coming for his head", buddy. I dunno how it'd help de-escalate the tension either.

He reloads his muskets, readying the next shot in the slot.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jan 31, 2017)

"he attacked first, with no provocation, no warning, _and_ from behind. that's the mark of a coward, then to top it off, he didn't even have the heart to do it himself. sending something like that after someone trying to calm the tension? yeah I'm going to go after his head. it was his or ours."


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Feb 2, 2017)

Abyssalrider said:


> "he attacked first, with no provocation, no warning, _and_ from behind. that's the mark of a coward, then to top it off, he didn't even have the heart to do it himself. sending something like that after someone trying to calm the tension? yeah I'm going to go after his head. it was his or ours."


Ferah seemed not to be listening to the others as they walked the hall. The lights had dimmed considerably, yet the air literally glowed with energy. Static sparks ran across the wall.  Small orbs of blue flame sputtered in and out of existence near the ceiling.

"Be careful. The Aether has reached material density- there's no telling what it could generate." Ferah warned. Her tail fur was puffing up- whether by static, or by fear. Possibly both.



Spoiler: Aether: Material Density



A phenomenon that occurs when Aether achieves the same density as matter. While not inhibiting movement, it can react with itself to generate numerous forms of magic. Legends state that this phenomenon created the planet, though their validity has yet to be proven either way.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Feb 2, 2017)

DragonMaster21 said:


> "Be careful. The Aether has reached material density- there's no telling what it could generate." Ferah warned.


- From the sound of your tone of voice, that doesn't seem good... why and how did it happen ?

He reaches his paw back to the side of his waist, where another shell of mechanical raptors hangs.

- Just to be safe, in case things go "magically wrong"... Oh man, can't believe I just said that.

He readies some more raptors' shells and grenades, then readies his machine gun, armed with explosive bullets that penetrate magic resistance.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Feb 14, 2017)

(I'm assuming this rp is dead?)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Feb 14, 2017)

Abyssalrider said:


> (I'm assuming this rp is dead?)


(No. My stuff's just been shit lately. I've tried to reply several times, but keep on getting interupted. Its my fault.)

They approached the door to the maintenance room. Ferah opened it cautiously.

The maintenance room seemed to be occupied mainly by what appeared to be a giant computer. Symbols flashed on its screen. There were no keyboards, or any controls at all aside from a large red crystal at the computer's base.

"You two stay here. I'm gonna see what I can do." Ferah said. Her eyes had a mixture of excitement and fear.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Feb 14, 2017)

(Hey I was wondering if I could do something in between. I probably won't be present in the RP for now, but is it fine if I had some other character in for now? Not in this current scene, but maybe later?)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Feb 14, 2017)

DragonMaster21 said:


> (No. My stuff's just been shit lately. I've tried to reply several times, but keep on getting interupted. Its my fault.)
> 
> They approached the door to the maintenance room. Ferah opened it cautiously.
> 
> ...


(it's all good)
"got it, I'll stand guard"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Feb 14, 2017)

DragonMaster21 said:


> The maintenance room seemed to be occupied mainly by what appeared to be a giant computer. Symbols flashed on its screen. There were no keyboards, or any controls at all aside from a large red crystal at the computer's base.
> 
> "You two stay here. I'm gonna see what I can do." Ferah said. Her eyes had a mixture of excitement and fear.


Jin looks around to make sure the three aren't being watched, a look of caution clearly shown on his face. Then, he starts walking around to have a closer look at the whole machine.

- Wonder what these symbols mean... or what that crystal thing does... hmmm...

He tilts his head in curiosity, then stretches himself a bit and yawns.

- Man... so sleepy I feel like I could fall down right he--

Before he could finish the sentence, a large explosion sound echoes from behind, probably the hallway. Then, a badly damaged mechanical raptor with broken limps and torn-out wires crawls into the room, towards Jin, letting out weak/static squeaky noises, as if trying to say something, before shutting down.
Jin looks at the damaged raptor with a rather distressed look on his face, then gently rubs his paw on its head, before looking up at the shadow that covers the hallway from his sight. As soon as he turns on the Cyber Oculus glasses on his eyes, he frowns and bares his fangs out.

- Guys... I think we got company... and they don't seem friendly at all.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Feb 17, 2017)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Jin looks around to make sure the three aren't being watched, a look of caution clearly shown on his face. Then, he starts walking around to have a closer look at the whole machine.
> 
> - Wonder what these symbols mean... or what that crystal thing does... hmmm...
> 
> ...


"Not good... Not good at all." Ferah mumbled, staring at the screen. "No, no... This couldn't do that... Unless it was...? No. A lure? But that would-"

Her ears perked up. She turned around towards where Jin was facing, preparing an Emberbolt in one hand and a Fleshguard in the other.

"_Ignillo Accumens!_" Ferah shouted, letting loose her Emberbolt down the hall. There was a small clang, and then a rather mechanical roar as the now enraged security centurion powered down the hall to the Maintenance room.

"Oops." Ferah said weakly. Her tail was poofed up.

(Jin's Turn)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Feb 17, 2017)

DragonMaster21 said:


> "Not good... Not good at all." Ferah mumbled, staring at the screen. "No, no... This couldn't do that... Unless it was...? No. A lure? But that would-"
> 
> Her ears perked up. She turned around towards where Jin was facing, preparing an Emberbolt in one hand and a Fleshguard in the other.
> 
> ...


Jin's ears perk up when he hears the "clang" sound, feeling like something big is about to go down. When he sees the centurion, he knows they're gonna have a bad time with it.

- Shit just got real...

He opens a white hole in between himself and the centurion to block off its attacks and movement further into the room, then opens two wormholes (one inside it and one next to him). He then throws a raptor shell straight into the wormhole, which results in it exploding inside the centurion. The mechanical raptors, upon released, immediately self-destruct and create a series of explosion inside the centurion. Jin then shouts at Ferah while pointing at the wormhole next to him :

- *In* it to win it !


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Feb 18, 2017)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Jin's ears perk up when he hears the "clang" sound, feeling like something big is about to go down. When he sees the centurion, he knows they're gonna have a bad time with it.
> 
> - Shit just got real...
> 
> ...


The centurion obviously took large amounts of damage, and the explosions tore through its major systems. It fell to the floor with a great crash, and then lay there, apparently destroyed.

It stood silent for a moment... And then something unexpected happened.

The air shimmered, and there was a large, roaring, sucking noise. Aether rushed towards it, as if some plug had been pulled from the universe. 

"What in the-" Ferah grunted weakly. Her energy, both physical and magical, was being ripped from her body. The others could feel it too, as the Centurion drew in energy.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Feb 18, 2017)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Her energy, both physical and magical, was being ripped from her body. The others could feel it too, as the Centurion drew in energy.


Jin almost falls on his knees when he starts being drained. His ears flatten down, his tail lowers behind his legs, and his fangs bare out, as he drops on all fours, in a provoked stance, but with a horrified look on his face. It's too much for him to take it.

- S-son of a--...

Out of mere instinct, he grabs a can of soda and chugs it down as fast as he can to restore his MP back, then quickly clasps his paws together to detonate the white hole at the entrance, creating a supernova right at what's left of the centurion, planning to destroy it completely until nothing of it is left.
At the same time, he redirects the destination of the wormhole from inside the centurion to outside the maintainance room, then grabs Ferah and Martin, and jumps in, getting away from the centurion's range of drain and to safety in the main hall.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Feb 18, 2017)

(So I get left behind? Tbat's just great...)


----------



## Alex K (Feb 18, 2017)

In my opinion fate isn't legend but rather legend is fate : )


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Feb 18, 2017)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Jin almost falls on his knees when he starts being drained. His ears flatten down, his tail lowers behind his legs, and his fangs bare out, as he drops on all fours, in a provoked stance, but with a horrified look on his face. It's too much for him to take it.
> 
> - S-son of a--...
> 
> ...


Ferah is unusually quiet after they pop out of the wormhole.

"... The safety core... Should have prevented this... The security system is the least of our worries." she said.

"The entire monolith is probably infected with whatever they used. If it reaches the Barrier programs, the barrier will fail, and the Aether inside the city will attract monsters..." 

She didn't sound very optimistic.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Feb 19, 2017)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Ferah is unusually quiet after they pop out of the wormhole.
> 
> "... The safety core... Should have prevented this... The security system is the least of our worries." she said.
> 
> ...


Jin is trying to take deep breaths whike recovering from what happened inside the maintainance room, as if he's struggling to even stay conscious.

- I... can... set up... turrets... to line up... the defense... but that's... the least... of my worries... for now...

He stands up and tries to steady himself, then shakes himself awake, and rubs his face a bit, obviously still rather dazed/dizzy at what just happened.

- For now... we... gotta... get away from this place... and seal it up... anyone else entering this place... are done with...


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Feb 20, 2017)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Jin is trying to take deep breaths whike recovering from what happened inside the maintainance room, as if he's struggling to even stay conscious.
> 
> - I... can... set up... turrets... to line up... the defense... but that's... the least... of my worries... for now...
> 
> ...


Ferah starts to nod, but then shakes her head. "T-there might be a way we can do a full deactivation of the Security System and repair the Safety Mechanism. The Oracle Hall- where they access the Historium- it has an access core that Historians use to tap into the Delphi Stream. If I can bypass it's central fire wall, I should be able to control this monolith's systems." 

She bit her lip. "It's risky, though. One wrong move, and I could accidently break the monolith."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Feb 20, 2017)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Ferah starts to nod, but then shakes her head. "T-there might be a way we can do a full deactivation of the Security System and repair the Safety Mechanism. The Oracle Hall- where they access the Historium- it has an access core that Historians use to tap into the Delphi Stream. If I can bypass it's central fire wall, I should be able to control this monolith's systems."
> 
> She bit her lip. "It's risky, though. One wrong move, and I could accidently break the monolith."


Jin shakes his head while trying to register what Ferah just said, then rubs a digit of his paw on his temple, frowning a bit :

- ... In english, please, Einstein ?

He yawns, then stretches :

- Just kidding. I can help you get through whatever fire wall it is you spoke of with a wormhole... but, any reason why you're so determined in trying to fix this whole thing ? Maybe call the guards ?


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Mar 1, 2017)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Jin shakes his head while trying to register what Ferah just said, then rubs a digit of his paw on his temple, frowning a bit :
> 
> - ... In english, please, Einstein ?
> 
> ...


"They wouldn't know what they're doing. Besides, you saw what that big one did. Things are too far gone to involve more people. It would just lead to casualties." 

She tapped her left gauntlet, pulling up a holographic screen. She stared at it for a moment.

"Alright. Lets do this. I'll need you two to be my guards- don't worry about the firewall until I say so." Ferah said, adjusting her gauntlets.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Mar 1, 2017)

DragonMaster21 said:


> "They wouldn't know what they're doing. Besides, you saw what that big one did. Things are too far gone to involve more people. It would just lead to casualties."
> 
> She tapped her left gauntlet, pulling up a holographic screen. She stared at it for a moment.
> 
> "Alright. Lets do this. I'll need you two to be my guards- don't worry about the firewall until I say so." Ferah said, adjusting her gauntlets.


Jin checks all of his equipment once more, then smirks, in his paw the shotgun.

- Kill all sons of bitches... That's my official instruction.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Mar 2, 2017)

"consider them gone, not one will get within 10 feet of you."
*sharpens my knife*


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Mar 16, 2017)

(so...this officially dead now?)


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 16, 2017)

Abyssalrider said:


> (so...this officially dead now?)


It may be dead there is always the chance of reincarnation even if it is. I'd gladly follow along on a rp thread tough it would be the first time doing it if so.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Mar 16, 2017)

(Egh... I'm really frustrated with my self right now. I keep on trying to post but I can't keep my focus. This is my fault, I wish I could get through my writers block and push through. 

I hate myself. I need to pull myself together and get back on track. Just... Give me a bit of time. I'm sorry, I just need to recover a bit of my writing ability and we can get back on track.

I understand if you are out of patience with me. I probably don't deserve it, but I just need a little more time.)


Abyssalrider said:


> (so...this officially dead now?)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Mar 16, 2017)

DragonMaster21 said:


> (Egh... I'm really frustrated with my self right now. I keep on trying to post but I can't keep my focus. This is my fault, I wish I could get through my writers block and push through.
> 
> I hate myself. I need to pull myself together and get back on track. Just... Give me a bit of time. I'm sorry, I just need to recover a bit of my writing ability and we can get back on track.
> 
> I understand if you are out of patience with me. I probably don't deserve it, but I just need a little more time.)


(that's ok, take your time. we will need to find an additional person however with Jin backing out of the forums entirely)


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 16, 2017)

Abyssalrider said:


> (that's ok, take your time. we will need to find an additional person however with Jin backing out of the forums entirely)



i'm here so I am willing to take it up


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Mar 17, 2017)

(I want to participate in the thread too, but I already done my intro and exit. I was wondering if it was fine if I rejoined temporarily as a different character.)


----------



## Reti (Mar 17, 2017)

("surviving" RP threads are rare, and yours was one of them... Please come back, we will wait. X'))


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Mar 19, 2017)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> (I want to participate in the thread too, but I already done my intro and exit. I was wondering if it was fine if I rejoined temporarily as a different character.)



(That would be a good idea.

I'm going to try to take it slow, but relatively consistent. I've got a few ideas that have given me a bit of motivation, but I'm not going to spurt it out all at once.

So, here I go.)

The worship hall was large and well decorated. Unlike the rest of the Monolith, there were no active security automatons present. At the end of the hall, directly behind the Altar, stood a huge door.

"The Oracle is behind that door." Ferah explained.

When they reached the door, Ferah opened it to reveal a very plain, undecorated room. At the back of the room stood an altar adorned with a single, green crystal. Ferah stepped up to the altar and examined it, a puzzled look on her face.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Mar 20, 2017)

"What's wrong?"
-I ready my blades as I stand at Farah's back.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Mar 20, 2017)

Abyssalrider said:


> "What's wrong?"
> -I ready my blades as I stand at Farah's back.


"Well... Traditionally, access to the Delphi Stream using this type of monolith is done by magic. Its not _technically _designed to utilize a computerized interface. But its still connected to the rest of the monolith... And my bracers are programmed with a interface themselves. It'll be Arcane and highly unorthodox... But my knowledge of monolith programming should be roughly translatable to natural enchanting grammar." she said, half to Martin and half to herself.

"Basically, I should be able to create a rough translation compatible with the Delphi Stream out of modern-day Monolith Formulas." 

Ferah held her hand above the green crystal. A holographic keyboard lit up, and green smoke billowed out of the crystal.

Ferah began typing. As she did so, the green smoke began to shimmer. Bits of prophecy spoke, and odd objects and shapes formed out of the smoke. 

"We're approaching the Monolith Firewall. Keep watching my back." Ferah said. 

As she said this, a set of complex codes formed from the mist. Ferah typed at a furious speed. 

"I've got past the firewall. I'm accessing the Monolith Programming now."

A set of innumerable diagrams formed from the mist. Ferah typed a short phrase, and it focused on a single group of diagrams. An unknown diagram shimmered in red.

"I don't understand."  Ferah said. Her eyes were wide. "Thats not a program- thats a spell."


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Mar 21, 2017)

"Doesn't sound like it should be there, that seems dangerous. What's it do? Can you do anything about it?"


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Mar 21, 2017)

Abyssalrider said:


> "Doesn't sound like it should be there, that seems dangerous. What's it do? Can you do anything about it?"


Ferah pointed towards the center of the diagram.

"Thats the ancient Allemandic symbol for time. Its used for high-level chronomancy enchantments, particularly bounded fields and reality marbles. But... I don't recognize the rest of it. I've never seen this language before." 

She observed the diagram for a moment. "Give me a moment, I'm going to copy this down. Then I can erase this. The monolith has been trying to harvest enough Aether to power this spell, but it can't recognize the language because its not a program." Ferah explained. After she finished drawing it on a piece of paper, she tapped the keyboard. The red diagram dissolved into nothing.

"There, We're done. Lets go outside, I have some explaining to do to the authorities." Ferah said


----------



## Akiro the Squirrel (Mar 22, 2017)

Is this thing even still active and accepting characters? Anyways, I'm not sure if I'm doing this right, but here goes. My character sheet:

Name: Akiro Theroth Grayson the Squirrel
Age: 21
Gender: Male
Race: Dajerre (Anthro Squirrel-folk)
Godly Parent: Apollo
HP: 125
MP: 100
SP: 200

Appearance: Standing 6'1'', Akiro is practically a giant amongst his species. His gray fur covers him from head to toe, the only deviation being the patch of hair on his head, which is Black, and cut in a Mullet style. If his hands aren't on a weapon, they're on his electric guitar. He's not great with newer Monoliths, but being raised under a family of artists (poets, musicians, actors, etc.), he was raised to respect the dramatics of the Historium Monoliths, and the Historium itself. He is adorned in a Maroon T-shirt, Navy Blue Carpenter Jeans, a Black Leather Trench Coat (see "Neo" from "the Matrix"), and White Ankle socks with Gray Sneakers.

Weapons: 
Monolith-tech Gloves - A pair of Monolith-imbued gloves that greatly amplify the force of Akiro's strikes, allowing him to brawl with the best of 'em. 25 base damage.

Items:
"Rhonda" the Electric Guitar - Akiro plays this while traveling, and is quite good at it. Boosts Party Mood.
Nutty Gel x15 -  A Gel that tastes of Sugar-Coated Walnuts, Pecans, and Almonds. Restores 30% Max HP.
Apollo's Ale - A bottle hanging from Akiro's belt that never empties of an apple-flavored alcoholic cider. A "family recipe", according to Akiro. Restores 20% Max MP and SP, but reduces Agility, Intelligence, and Wisdom by 1 for 1 hour per bottle drank.

Magic:
Torchlight - 15 MP
Light-Shield - 15 MP per second
Binding Gleam - 45 MP

Special Strikes:
Flurry - Akiro strikes the same target 5 times very quickly and cannot be blocked, but only deals half damage per strike. Uses 40 SP.
Uppercut - Akiro punches the target and knocks them into the air. Uses 5 SP.
Roundhouse - Akiro spins in place for momentum, then kicks the target in the face, knocking them to the ground. Uses 10 SP.

Skills:
Attack - 25
M. Attack - 12 (He's never been good with Damaging spells, so he focused on Supporting spells.)
Defense - 16 (Akiro isn't the sturdiest of characters, so he has to avoid most attacks.)
M. Defense - 15 (See above)
Agility - 23 (Akiro moves very quickly in most situations.)
Intelligence - 18
Wisdom - 20 (Akiro is a naturally-talented singer and writer, making him an excellent conversationalist)

Bio: Akiro has traveled to Aifread, Van Elisia in search of a way to speak with his father, Apollo. Akiro is aware of his demi-god origins, as Apollo used to visit Akiro in his dreams and speak with him. Akiro feels Apollo has abandoned him recently, for he hasn't dreamed in several months, and seeks answers as to why, among other coming-of-age questions Akiro has for his father.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Mar 22, 2017)

Abyssalrider said:


> (we will need to find an additional person however with Jin backing out of the forums entirely)





-Praydeth- said:


> i'm here so I am willing to take it up


(Me atm)




(#ImNotSorry)



DragonMaster21 said:


> Ferah pointed towards the center of the diagram.
> 
> "Thats the ancient Allemandic symbol for time. Its used for high-level chronomancy enchantments, particularly bounded fields and reality marbles. But... I don't recognize the rest of it. I've never seen this language before."
> 
> ...


Jin has been staying silent this whole time, not understanding one bit of what on earth is going on at all, half because not the slightest of the situation is any comprehensible to him, and the other half because he's been staying up far too long, now the sleepiness finally catching up to him. He replies to Ferah, but obviously having no idea what he's talking about.

- Yeah... tell the authorities... that... I need a bed... real quick... we can worry... about... time-traveling... later...

He lets out a tired yawn while walking with his long tail practically dragging on the ground, his ears drooping down, and his hair looking like a mess.

- Surprised... that... you folks don't feel... sleepy yet... I feel like... I could... collapse... any second now...


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Mar 22, 2017)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Me atm)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(yay, you're still here!)
"ok, let's get outside, but we need to help him get there somehow. *points at Jin* If he falls asleep we won't be able to carry him out."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Mar 22, 2017)

Abyssalrider said:


> (yay, you're still here!)





Abyssalrider said:


> *points at Jin* If he falls asleep we won't be able to carry him out."


Jin perks his ears up and stares at Martin, still in his tired/exhausted look, with his arms drooping down and his tail pretty much all over the ground.

- What is that supposed to mean ?... You mean I'm *fat* ???

(starts at 1:26)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Mar 27, 2017)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Jin perks his ears up and stares at Martin, still in his tired/exhausted look, with his arms drooping down and his tail pretty much all over the ground.
> 
> - What is that supposed to mean ?... You mean I'm *fat* ???
> 
> (starts at 1:26)


Ferah didn't comment, but opened the door. She looked exhausted, too. Her tail dragged behind her. (She's half lynx-dajerre)

"Lets get out of here. I have to write up a report so that I don't find any trouble with the Monolith Committee or the Historians. We did sort of break in, you know."


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Mar 27, 2017)

"I'm feeling a bit warm, how bout you guys? Feels like I could just...fall...asleep..." 
*passes out and hits the ground unaware his left leg armor is cracked and bleeding from underneath*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Mar 28, 2017)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Ferah didn't comment, but opened the door. She looked exhausted, too. Her tail dragged behind her. (She's half lynx-dajerre)
> 
> "Lets get out of here. I have to write up a report so that I don't find any trouble with the Monolith Committee or the Historians. We did sort of break in, you know."





Abyssalrider said:


> "I'm feeling a bit warm, how bout you guys? Feels like I could just...fall...asleep..."
> *passes out and hits the ground unaware his left leg armor is cracked and bleeding from underneath*


- Oh, geez, now your turn... now I got a sleepy wolfy dude to look after. Just gre--... huh ?

He glances at Martin and stares at the latter's left leg, and leans down to bring his nose closer, as he sniffs the wolf.

- ...

Jin then slowly takes off the armor parts, and sees the bleeding wound. He places his paw on the wound and mumbles some sort of incantation.

- "You're filled with kindness..."

Green aura starts to appear around his paw and forms a green cross, as it slowly seeps into Martin's leg and closes the wound, until it's fully healed. He then hauls Martin back up off the ground and puts him back in his pouch.

- There, good as new. Now let's get outta here.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Mar 28, 2017)

CS:
Name: Violet
Age: 33
Gender: Female
Race: Dajarre
Godly Parent: (unkown)
HP: 100
MP: 100
SP: 200
Appearance: She has white fur and blond hair which she usually keeps short, brown eyes, is fairly tall, and has a very feral looking appearance but moves and walks about on two legs. Violet wears a cover-all red and white cloak and a hood. She usually keeps a straight lip, half closed eyes, and no shoes. Under her cloak, she wears a gray shirt.
But when she turns into an abomination she becomes much larger. She will have a white mask looking thing on her face, with slanted narrow eyes, and a crooked smiling mouth. Her muzzle slightly become longer. She grows dark purple horns. Large, thick black fleshy fur grows over her body and hair. Her tail becomes long and barbed. Her blood and spit turn black, hurting anyone who makes physical contact with it. This is only when she turns into one.

Weapons: jagged claw gauntlet and a simple pipe pistol
Items: Purple orb, kunais, blue vial, black vial, syringe, and her journal.
Magic/ Special Strikes:
Interrupt - 10 MP. Cancels any charging magic attack with a physical and sudden blow.
Disable - 30 MP. Prevents the enemy from using a certain magic ability for 3 turns.
Magic inhibitor - 50 MP. Completely disables every magic move the enemy has for 5 turns.
Embargo - 10 MP. Prevents the user from using any magic utility item such as healing potions, mana potions, magic summoning items, and retreating items.

Skills:
ATK- 30
M. ATK- 5
DEF- 20
M. DEF- 80
AGLTY- 50
INT- 60
Wisdom- Very good. Used to being a diplomat herself, she has a good amount of speech skills. Low when going through one of her "turnings."
Bio: Violet comes from a very far place. A country purposely created in a remote land where they could be far from most sources of magic. This was on the belief that people shouldn't ever be dependent on it for survival and society. Violet grew up in an upper-class family. She spent a lot of her time in libraries looking up the different fascinating and dangerous animals and environments in the world. This eventually carried her off to looking into survival books. She wanted to be a scientist. Her family did not approve of her interest and forced her into becoming a political leader (cause they made a lot of money and had power.) Hating it but eventually having to take it as her job, she later became a governing leader and governed her own district (there are 3 districts.) She also was in charge of commanding "runners" (people who collected important materials that were dangerous to get.) The materials they gathered were important to creating the youth potions used to keep people young. One day, some conspiring individuals set her up to kill her so they could commercialize the youth serum. They poisoned her food with a strange "corrupting poison" obtained from a type of strange creature. Assuming she was dead, they threw her out far away, only to become the abomination that she became because of the corrupting poison. Luckily, she recognized what she was suffering, and she had her blue vial on her to suppress it (there is no known cure for the corruption) before she could become full on animalistic savage. Long days of wandering ensures. She had no idea who poisoned her, but she is still angry to the fact that she has no one to blame except perhaps herself. Fairly often, her poison symptoms start kicking in again, irritability, muscles spasms, hallucinations, schizophrenia, sudden recovery of injuries, sudden increase in strength, regrow lost limbs, a predisposition to hurt others, mood swings, and a sudden craving for meat. What is scaring her is that she can't find the resources to create the blue liquid used to suppress the corruption. She heard of the Monolith and its vast knowledge and technology. She hopes to find something to cure her, or at least create more of her blue liquid suppressant. She still carries her dislike towards magic, but in her situation, she will have an exception. However she will begin to hate those who believe they are strong just because of their heavy use on magic.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Mar 28, 2017)

(@DragonMaster21 hey, did we get any EXP or loot after taking down the centurion ? Cuz even though we had to make a run from it, I'm pretty sure it's just a pile of scraps now, yeah ?)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Mar 28, 2017)

(I plan to use Violet as the new stay in character for the whole RP, though, Eulith will come back and go. If that's okay.)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Mar 29, 2017)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (@DragonMaster21 hey, did we get any EXP or loot after taking down the centurion ? Cuz even though we had to make a run from it, I'm pretty sure it's just a pile of scraps now, yeah ?)


(We gained 45 EXP after we defeated it, but no loot. We kinda ran away before we could harvest any of it... So, now we three have 140 EXP to go before we level up to level 2. At level three, Apprentice Level Spells will be introduced.)



Corrupt-Canine said:


> (I plan to use Violet as the new stay in character for the whole RP, though, Eulith will come back and go. If that's okay.)


(That works.)

The sky was still dark as they stepped out of the Monolith, but the guards were standing there. "Hey, you're under arrest!"

Ferah flicked her ears. "Calm down, guys, I've got an official license from the National Bureau of Monolith Studies." she flipped out a small badge.

"I've just fixed the city's Barrier Monolith. Its completely safe to enter. There is a large centurion class automaton that is destroyed, and another automaton in the entry hall." she spoke with an odd authoritative voice. 

"Ferah Barrone...? Isn't that the crazy cat lady who designed the Monolith in Mordio?" one of the guards whispered to the other one.

Ferah mumbled something that sounded like "I am not a *crazy cat lady!*" 

"Sorry, miss. Please forgive me. You and your assistants may leave."

"Hmph. I'll be handing in a report tomorrow morning." 

Her tail was lashing angrily. She made a growling noise in the back of her throat as she left.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Mar 29, 2017)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Spoiler: Cosmosmancy (Stars)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(These feel like rather high level spells, so it might be a good idea to wait until between levels five through ten to learn them. Adept spells will be released at level eight, and these are all pretty powerful. Once I release the apprentice spells, I'll get to work on figuring out the general costs of Adept spells.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Mar 29, 2017)

DragonMaster21 said:


> The sky was still dark as they stepped out of the Monolith, but the guards were standing there. "Hey, you're under arrest!"
> 
> Ferah flicked her ears. "Calm down, guys, I've got an official license from the National Bureau of Monolith Studies." she flipped out a small badge.
> 
> ...


Jin chuckles at the guards calling Ferah a "crazy cat lady", while thinking to himself :

"No she's not... yet."

He then points back inside the place :

- If you find a tombstone in the shape of a rectangular made of dark-purple amethysts in there... don't worry, it's mine, and not cursed or anything ; I just forgot to take it back with me, just now realized that I had left it, and now too tired to bother to return...

He then yawns :

- Anyway... g'night to y'all sleepin' beauty. Jin's leavin' the buildin'.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Mar 29, 2017)

A person covered in a cloak stands beyond the entrance of the Monolith and stares at the building, she sees people coming out and intends to ask them a question when they get close enough. Suspicious enough that she's out late at night, but she's come far to check it out. Violet makes her move towards the incoming group.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Mar 29, 2017)

( @Jin-Lust-4-Sin don't forget I'm still in your pouch lol)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 1, 2017)

Abyssalrider said:


> ( @Jin-Lust-4-Sin don't forget I'm still in your pouch lol)


"Er- Jin, before you go, don't forget that Martin's still in your* pouch." Ferah called out to Jin from the crosswalk on the way back towards the hotel. (She was staying at the Wyatt, a higher end hotel. Her lab assistants had insisted that she stayed at a nicer hotel rather than the Divine 9 that she usually preferred.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 2, 2017)

DragonMaster21 said:


> "Er- Jin, before you go, don't forget that Martin's still in your* pouch." Ferah called out to Jin from the crosswalk on the way back towards the hotel.


- Big deal, pal...

Jin yawns and stretches again, his tail straightens a bit and his ears perk up a little, before all droop down again.

- But I ain't carrying him back to his forest... not now... and I can't just let him sleep on the street later... doesn't seem right...

He glances at Martin in his pouch, and clicks his tongue :

- What a big baby...

He continues on his walk.
The sun is yet to rise. Street lamps are still on. Though, dawn is soon to come. The sky is slowly getting brighter.
Jin walks down the road until suddenly, he feels mild pain in his left arm.

"Gah !..."

A slight ache rushes through his entire left arm and startles him, then a strange sensation of his hand being wet. He glances at it, only to see what looks like blood-red tattoos slowly crawling over his hand.

"W-what the hell !?"

When he looks at it, all his fingers and thumb have been "painted" blood-red, and are dropping what looks like blood.
A horrified look appears on his face, as he reaches his right hand to examine his left one.
He sees that the pain running inside is like "on its own", and doesn't respond to the touch. However, he feels like he's touching his very blood.

"S-shit..."


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Apr 2, 2017)

"Hello, is this the Monolith?" Shouting towards the group's directiona, she expected an immediate answer.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 2, 2017)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> "Hello, is this the Monolith?" Shouting towards the group's directiona, she expected an immediate answer.


Jin is too busy trying to comprehend the horrifying sight that is his hand "bleeding" at the moment ; he hears Violet's question from afar, but has no mind to pay about what she just said.
All he knows is that someone is in the vicinity, and he may be in trouble if they see him like this.
Right after her question, he immediately rushes off, hoping she hasn't seen his condition yet.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Apr 2, 2017)

"I could have sworn I saw blood coming out of that man..." She asks the people coming from the Monolith again. "Is this the Monolith? Is it open?" Be started to get annoyed, no one answering her question yet. "HELLO?!?"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 2, 2017)

Jin hears Violet's question, this time louder, and thinks she has seen him. He tries to run faster to get out of her sight, asap.
As the time goes on and the dawn gets closer, Jin sees his left hand bleed and hurt more. He hides it inside his clothes, hoping to soak all the blood into them, even if only for a short while, as he continues his way home.
Despite bleeding so horribly, Jin somehow doesn't actually feel like it's the sort of blood loss that would make him pass out. However, he also feels like his fingers are slowly turning into "hardened blood" from inside, or whatever it'd be.
Passing through the blocks and avoiding all people in his sight, Jin soon finally reaches his house.
None of his kids have been up yet.
The right side of his jacket, just beneath his chest, has now been soaked with blood from his hand. He quickly rushes in and reaches to the bath room, and immediately takes it out to check.
He gasps in absolute terror at the sight and trembles in fear, with his right hand covering his mouth.
His entire hand is blood-red now, and the tattoos are slowly moving pass the wrist.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Apr 2, 2017)

"Okay, no one's going to answer my question. I guess I'll just enter whatever this place is myself and find out." She climbs over obstacles to get to the large building.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 2, 2017)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> "Okay, no one's going to answer my question. I guess I'll just enter whatever this place is myself and find out." She climbs over obstacles to get to the large building.


The guards shout. Frankly they have had a long night, and its almost three. 

"Its almost 3:00! Wait until tomorrow, miss!"


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 2, 2017)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Jin hears Violet's question, this time louder, and thinks she has seen him. He tries to run faster to get out of her sight, asap.
> As the time goes on and the dawn gets closer, Jin sees his left hand bleed and hurt more. He hides it inside his clothes, hoping to soak all the blood into them, even if only for a short while, as he continues his way home.
> Despite bleeding so horribly, Jin somehow doesn't actually feel like it's the sort of blood loss that would make him pass out. However, he also feels like his fingers are slowly turning into "hardened blood" from inside, or whatever it'd be.
> Passing through the blocks and avoiding all people in his sight, Jin soon finally reaches his house.
> ...


(Is this something that I can introduce a supporting character for, or do you wanna have me wait until later?)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 2, 2017)

DragonMaster21 said:


> (Is this something that I can introduce a supporting character for, or do you wanna have me wait until later?)


(Yup, go ahead, dude.)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Apr 2, 2017)

DragonMaster21 said:


> The guards shout. Frankly they have had a long night, and its almost three.
> 
> "Its almost 3:00! Wait until tomorrow, miss!"


"3:00? *sigh* Okay then..." Though dissatisfied, she head back. Violet had nowhere to sleep as she walked a fairly far distance. She had no money on her to pay to stay at a temporary hotel. 
"It's pretty lonely around here. Now where can I rest?"


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 2, 2017)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Yup, go ahead, dude.)


(Great! Also, I'm adding a new race, which will make more sense once this character is revealed. 

Dwarves: A highly rare race of 2-3 foot humanoids. They used to be a large part of society, but have become rarer due to constant abuse and discrimination. Most have gone into hiding. Differences to humans and elves in anatomy include smaller stature, stockier build, and physical strength that rivals that of the Orcs. There are two types: Northern and Southern Dwarves. Northern Dwarves are better at smithing and battle, while southern dwarves possess a higher understanding of magic.)

"That doesn't look too good." a voice said suddenly besides Jin. It came from a 3 foot tall man standing right next to Jin, where previously it would seem that no one was before. He didn't seem to realize that anyone else could see him.

He was hideous. And that was if you were being nice about it. His face looked as if had once been attacked by an angry orc with a shovel. His breath smelt like he had just downed a bottle of hot sauce with nothing else. His wiry hair and beared were wild and insane. 

(Feel free to respond how you like- be warned that attacking him will not do anything.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 2, 2017)

DragonMaster21 said:


> (Great! Also, I'm adding a new race, which will make more sense once this character is revealed.)
> 
> "That doesn't look too good." a voice said suddenly besides Jin. It came from a 3 foot tall man standing right next to Jin, where previously it would seem that no one was before. He didn't seem to realize that anyone else could see him.
> 
> He was hideous. And that was if you were being nice about it. His face looked as if had once been attacked by an angry orc with a shovel. His breath smelt like he had just downed a bottle of hot sauce with nothing else. His wiry hair and beared were wild and insane.


(I'm in the bathroom in my house, how on earth did this guy get in !?)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 3, 2017)

(In any case, just a heads-up, if you wanna examine : it's not any sort of corruption or curse, just a small side effect of necromancy magic (blood, bone and tombstones). This is just a sort of introduction to my new appearance, which will be revealed later on.)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 3, 2017)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (I'm in the bathroom in my house, how on earth did this guy get in !?)


(The gods tend to be weirdos, especially when they don't think mortals can see them.)



Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (In any case, just a heads-up, if you wanna examine : it's not any sort of corruption or curse, just a small side effect of necromancy magic (blood, bone and tombstones). This is just a sort of introduction to my new appearance, which will be revealed later on.)


(Gotcha.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 3, 2017)

DragonMaster21 said:


> (The gods tend to be weirdos, especially when they don't think mortals can see them.)


(That's real nice...)



DragonMaster21 said:


> "That doesn't look too good." a voice said suddenly besides Jin. It came from a 3 foot tall man standing right next to Jin, where previously it would seem that no one was before. He didn't seem to realize that anyone else could see him.
> 
> He was hideous. And that was if you were being nice about it. His face looked as if had once been attacked by an angry orc with a shovel. His breath smelt like he had just downed a bottle of hot sauce with nothing else. His wiry hair and beared were wild and insane.


Jin gets startled when he hears someone next to him, and jumps off his spot when he sees the dwarf-like man.

- What the !? Who are you--

In the middle of his sentence, he reaches his hand to his sword ; just then, his entire left arm becomes blood-red, but at the same time stops bleeding, and slowly morphs into a large and sharp blade, though somewhat crude-looking.
Jin shifts his glance from the dwarf to his own left arm, now a blood-red blade, and drops his jaw :

- ... !?

He cannot believe what he's seeing. He doesn't even know what to say about it.
He tries to shake his arm, but it appears to remain "stuck" as a blade.
A mix of confusion, frustration and anger comes into a thought that crosses his mind, as he glares back at the dwarf, with his arm-blade pointing forward, and his right hand readied his sword also :

- You ! Who the heck are you, how did you get here, and what have you done to me !?

He glares straight at the dwarf's eyes, but realizes that the latter has no skeleton or blood inside, almost as if he is just a mirage. However, it doesn't make Jin halt his aggression.

- Answer me !


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Apr 4, 2017)

(I think I'll be changing my own character too so it matches my current sona.

Name: Martin Crueger
Age: 23
Gender: Male
Race: Dajere (Northern Sea Otter/North American River Otter hybrid)
Godly Parent: Posiedon
HP: 150
MP: 125
SP: 175
Appearance: forest green eyes, grey fur, dark blue hide/bone armor, faint blue stripes reminiscent of claw marks with similarly colored tattooed fur on his back depicting a shark.
Weapons: single rapier designed for underwater use, a battle harpoon, and wrist armor-mounted blades.
Items: none
Magic/ Special Strikes: basic ice/water enhanced martial arts
Skills: (10-25 for all skills)
ATK- 20
M. ATK- 12
DEF- 18
M. DEF- 12
AGLTY- 24
Wisdom- 15
Bio: living outdoors in the environment he learned to craft his weapons and armor from the animals he hunted for food and the environment he called home. Unaware his father was Posiedon. As he grew older he started to find work in cities as a ranger or nature guide, eventually leading him to the capital.

last time I'm changing it)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 7, 2017)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (That's real nice...)
> 
> 
> Jin gets startled when he hears someone next to him, and jumps off his spot when he sees the dwarf-like man.
> ...



The dwarf didn't look phased. He dug a stubby finger into his ear.

"Hey, calm down. If the God of Dwarves comes to visit you, he's generally there for a friendly reason. Also, keep your voice down. Your kids can't hear me. If they hear you shouting, they might think something's wrong..."

The "God of Dwarves" frowned. "Wow, its a relief to be able to actually talk to you instead of just implanting thoughts into your head. Any way, this city's incident with the Monolith was just the beginning. You may not understand yet, but unless you and the others get moving, this may be the lance chance we have."

He didn't elaborate, but he did point towards Jin's affected appendage. "I didn't do that, whatever it is. I'm a protection god, not a curse one. I don't really sense any immediate danger from it, but keep an eye on it..."

The dwarf started to flicker a bit. He swore in an unrecognized language. His body was dissolving into blue energy.

"Damn... I can't stay here much longer without a vessel. I've gotta go-"

He dissolved into blue light and disappeared, leaving behind a strange roped box symbol on Jin's floor. It had a set of symbols inside, but they were almost unreadable.



Spoiler: God of Dwarves- Basic Overview



(Nilenean God of Dwarves, Bes

  The Nilenean God of Dwarves, Bes, is frequently known to be a friendly god. He is a Patron to excorcists, and can use his abilities to drive off Daemon-spores, demonic spirits that possess wild fauna and flora and turns them violent.


He is not as tightly bound by the laws of Divinity as the other gods, and can therefore interact directly with mortal affairs with few consequences. He does, however, require a vessel to fully manifest in physical form. Without one he is invisible to all except for demigods and those with high sensitivity to spirits, and cannot stay in the mortal world very long.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 7, 2017)

Jin drops his jaw when the dwarf introduces him as the God of Dwarves, and, whether he believes it or not, the bathroom in his house isn't really a proper place to have serious discussions anyway.
He then looks at his left arm, still "stuck" as a blade, and frowns in frustration.

"What the hell am I supposed to do with this..."

In the middle of his sentence, however, his arm morphs back to its normal appearance. However, it's now completely blood-red, from his paw all the way to near his right shoulder. The pain is gone, and it doesn't "bleed" anymore, but he still feels off with it.

"... ?"

As if noticing something, he stares at it for a while. It slowly morphs into what looks like a scythe.
He then realizes that he can morph his arm with his mind.
It sure is better, now that it doesn't bleed anymore, he doesn't feel hurt either, and can even morph it into weapons as he wills... but its appearance is still something he finds quite unsettling.

"Great... now I need to wear something to-- WHAT THE-- !?"

Jin sees himself in the mirror, and notices that his eyes have changed as well. They're now also blood-red, and his pupils are white. There's a small scar on his left eye, too.
He doesn't feel anything strange from his eyes, similar to his left arm. However, his kids sure won't take this well.

"... Shit. This is getting serious."

He thinks of being away for a while to see how to fix his current condition, but then recalls what the God of Dwarves said earlier.


DragonMaster21 said:


> "Any way, this city's incident with the Monolith was just the beginning. You may not understand yet, but unless you and the others get moving, this may be the lance chance we have."



Apparently, he can't leave his kids behind, he thinks.
Then, he glances at his pouch and sees Martin ( @Abyssalrider ) is still in his pouch.

"..."

With a deep breath, he decides to "come out" with his current condition and just hope that the kids won't freak out too much.
He leaves the bathroom and back to his room, then puts Martin on his bed, and goes to change his outfit, getting ready for a new day full of surprises.






Once done, he walks to the window of his room, next to his bed, and opens it, to let the sun shine in. He then glances at his left arm, and walks to look at him in the mirror once again.

"... Handsome mothafucka. Hehehe."


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Apr 8, 2017)

-Waking up, Martin removes his armor to check for any injuries. Revealing his stripes and his back tattoo in the process. Noticing Jin he tilts his head to the side in curiosity.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 8, 2017)

Abyssalrider said:


> -Waking up, Martin removes his armor to check for any injuries. Revealing his stripes and his back tattoo in the process. Noticing Jin he tilts his head to the side in curiosity.


Jin is adjusting his outfit in front of the mirror when Martin wakes up, though the former feels like someone is watching, and sees that Martin has got up.

- Waken up, eh, sleepin' beauty ?

When Jin turns around, Martin sees his left arm is now blood-red, and his eyes have changed as well. He's now in some sort of martial art outfit.
Jin finishes placing the two wolf skulls on his shoulders, then stretches his shoulders.

- In case you're wondering, you're in my house, pal. And that's my bed you're sitting on, at the moment. You fell asleep last night harder than at a hangover.

He then crosses his arms, raises his eyebrows, and smirks, while eyeing at Martin :

- If you wanna check your injuries, which I doubt are any serious at all, you can check in the bathroom. Don't go shirtless while on my bed like that, mister. This ain't a brothel, hahaha.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 8, 2017)

(I'm gonna post the Apprentice Level Spells right now. I've decided to alter how leveling works, so we can learn these when we get to level 2. 

I'll explain how the level system works once we level up.)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Apr 8, 2017)

(Is it going to be leveling at the same time, or is everyone going to level up separately?)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 8, 2017)

DragonMaster21 said:


> (I'll explain how the level system works once we level up.)





Corrupt-Canine said:


> (Is it going to be leveling at the same time, or is everyone going to level up separately?)


(Probably separately, because there may be occassions where someone is "absent" from the party... though, with how slow the RP is progressing, leveling up seperately may only drag the story on even worse.)
(Oh and, to @DragonMaster21 : Don't focus too much on just the combat. Things can get boring pretty soon... and the fight with the necromancer in "Tales of Deities" is still the worst (sorry, but I mean it) because of how dragging on it was. Adding non-combative side-plots (side quests ?) like in Dragon Age Origin is always a good way to help keeping RPs like this active.)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 8, 2017)

Spoiler: Apprentice Alteration Spells



Flesh Shield
80 MP
Incantation: Varde Dermo
Description: A layer of resistance is weaved into the caster's skin and clothing, creating protection from 15% of damage.

Path Shine
70 MP
Incantation: Trell En-lumens
Description: for 1 hour, every step you take will glow, marking your path. The glow remains after the spell wears off.

Flamedust
70 MP
Incantation: Particas Cenden
Description: Dirt or sand is converted into a highly combustible substance. Enemies covered in the substance take 15% more damage from fire.

Tanglevine
60 MP
Incantation: Erisa Plantaga
Description: Several vines burst from the ground around the target and thrash around violently, dealing 50 damage. The target is then bound by them.





Spoiler: Apprentice Divinomancy



Reveal Path
70 MP
Incantation: Desure Revelio
Description: creates a path of misty light along the path towards your desired location or object.

Curse of the Hoarse
Ritual
Incantation: Cowzer kal deirthos. Bejae sel noa. Mec haav sul bronchae.
Ingredients:
1 handful of sawdust
1 small jar of red ink
1 small jar of black ink
3 drops of blood
1 object representing the target
Incantation: Draw a diagram of three interlocking circles using the red ink. Then, with the black ink, create two interlocking triangles over the first diagram. Place the object in the center of this diagram.

Cover the object representing the target with sawdust. Now, prick your finger and chant the incantation.
Description: Curses the target with a painful hacking cough.





Spoiler: Apprentice Restoration



Quickness
60 MP
Incantation: Episkos Accellon
Description: a blast of healing energy that restores 50 HP and increases the targets agility by 10-20 points.

Arcane Healing
70 MP
Incantation: Episkos Arcanum
Description: a blast of healing energy that restores 50 HP and increases the target's magic effectiveness by 10%.

Divine Approval
60 MP
Incantation: Episk Constantium
Description: a charm that heals the party once every six seconds by 20 points. Lasts for one hour.

Nurse
60 MP
Incantation: Episkin Angero
Description: Draws upon angelic power to heal 40 points of HP to all party members.





Spoiler: Apprentice Exorcisms



Sacred Burst
80 MP
Incantation: Sanctus Runares
Description: places a rune of sacred power that damages a demonic entity by 60 points.

Chant of Divine Will
Ritual
Incantation: any prayer
Description: a chant that invokes the power of the gods. Deals 30 damage to a demonic entity every 2 seconds.





Spoiler: Apprentice Summons



Summon Flame Spirit
60 MP
Incantation: Enchar Ignil
Description: summons an average flame spirit for 120 seconds. Physical attacks deal 40 damage, flame spells deal 60 damage.

Summon Storm Spirit
70 MP
Incantation: Enchar Volmonso
Description: summons an average storm spirit for 120 seconds. Cannot use physical attacks, but spells deal 80 damage.





Spoiler: Apprentice Conjuration



Conjure Stone Wall
70 MP
Incantation: Erezos Barrien
Description: conjures a 15 foot high wall out of stone.

Volley of Daggers
80 MP
Incantation: Dagero Valare
Description: Conjures 15 daggers out of thin air, and then suspends them in the air around the caster.  The caster can launch them one at a time for 20 MP each to deal 40 damage per dagger. 

Conjure Lance of the Spell Caster
100 MP
Incantation: Lancae Magellero
Description: conjures a crystal bladed lance that deals 50 damage per hit. The lance increases your MP by 50 and the effectiveness of all spells by 10%. Can be dispelled to restore the MP used in creating it.

Conjure Chains of Binding
70 MP
Incantation: Chaias Bindaros
Description: chains wrap themselves around the target's arm's, immobilizing them.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 8, 2017)

Spoiler: Apprentice Photomancy



Light Blade

80 MP

Incantation: Lumens Severos

Description: A blade of magic light is fired from the palm. Deals 60 damage, and may inflict bleeding.

Light Cannon

90 MP

Incantation: Lumenos Canos

Description: a bolt of powerful light that deals 80 damage.

Bright Shade

80 MP

Incantation: Lumen Noturni

Description: Twin bolts of light are fired at the target, dealing 60 damage and inflicting daze.

Aura Shield

20 MP per second

Incantation: Lume Vardio

Description: A sturdy shell of light that can take up to 120 points of damage.

Burst Aura

80 MP

Incantation: Lumens Aurae

Description: creates an aura that damages enemies when they attack for 40 points.





Spoiler: Nachtomancy Apprentice



Dark Spiral

20 MP per second

Incantation: Noctos Spira

Description: An arrow of shadow that corkscrews in the air and leaves behind a damaging trail along the path it took. Arrow deals 60 damage, trail deals 10 damage per second.

Shadow Rain

80 MP

Incantation: Noctis Pleuta

Description: A rain of shadowy bolts fall upon the target. Deals 60-80 points of damage.

Rune of Darkness

90 MP

Incantation: Erin Noct

Description: a rune that cloaks the target in shadow for ten seconds. Deals 20 damage per second.

Fog of Darkness

Enchantment

Incantation: Noctum del Revaea

Description: Enchant an item. Any area within 1 mile diameter of the item is cloaked in a black night sky. Breaks when caster dies or wills it to break.






Spoiler: Apprentice Pyromancy



Flames

20 MP per second

Incantation: Cendaro

Description: a gout of flame that deals 25 damage per second.

Firebolt

80 MP

Incantation: Cender Accumens

Description: a bolt of flame that deals 70 damage.

Burning Spiral (Hex)

20 MP per second

Incantation: Cendem Spyri

Description: A ray of flame resonance Aether that corkscrews in the air. The immediate damage is 60, followed by 20 damage. Inflicts painful 2nd degree burns.






Spoiler: Apprentice Hydromancy



Aqua Arrow

80 MP

Incantation: Aquom Vectum

Description: an arrow of water that deals 60 damage.

Water Blade

90 MP

Incantation: Aqua Sabran

Description: a blade of water that deals 70 damage.






Spoiler: Apprentice Cryomancy



Sphere of Freezing

80 Mp

Incantation: Boreon Sveros

Description: A dense sphere of cold-resonance Aether that deals 80 damage and inflicts freezing on all targets within 10 feet of the sphere.

Ice Stalagmite

85 MP

Incantation: Stalagus Boreo

Description: A spike of ice bursts from the ground beneath the target, dealing 80 damage.

Icy Shackles

90 MP

Incantation: Glacium Petrim

Description: Ice Resonance Aether is sprayed at the target, covering them in ice and restricting their movements.






Spoiler: Monsomancy Apprentice



Wind Lance

60 MP

Incantation: Ventum Lancae

Description: A piercing lance of wind is fired at the target. Deals 65 damage.

Teslabolt

20 MP per second

Incantation: Zoltav Arcae

Description: A powerful bolt of lightning that deals 25 damage per second.

Turbulence

80 MP

Incantation: Ventum Erzan

Description: An upward twirling blast of air that deals 70 damage and inflicts confusion.

Lightning

80 MP

Incantation: Jupitas

Description: Lightning is dropped upon the target, dealing 85 damage. Can inflict burns+paralysis.






Spoiler: Terramancy Apprentice



Stone Lance

80 MP

Incantation: Terra Lacero

Description: A lance of stone is burst up from beneath the target, dealing 75, and inflicts bleed.

Rockfall

80 MP

Incantation: Decend Gaias

Description: Large stones are created above the target, and then dropped on them. Deals 80 damage.

Gravel Blast

70 MP

Incantation: Terra Blastissimo

Description: a twirling clump of sharp stones. Deals 60 damage.






Spoiler: Mystomancy Apprentice



Disturbance Shield

20 MP per second

Incantation: Aethero Desturen

Description: a magical formula that disturbs oncoming energy attacks and dispels them.

Gundo Shot

60 MP

Incantation: Zvien

Description: a simple curse that damages the target's nerves. Deals 80 damage to magic users, 40 to non magic users.

Aether Shield

30 MP per second

Incantation: Aethe Varden

Description: a shield of magical energy that blocks up to 150 points of damage.

Burning Hex

70 MP

Incantation: Confringa Epidem

Description: a hex that creates a painful rash where it hits, dealing 35 damage every time they move or make and attack.

Disarm

60 MP

Incantation: Arma Dista

Description: the target's weapon is forcefully removed from their grasp.

Parasite Link

80 MP

Incantation: Vampyra Aethens

Description: a curse that negates the Aether used by a targets spell and gives it to you. Lasts for 3 hours.






Spoiler: Apprentice Narcomancy



Restful Slumber (Enchantment)

80 MP

Incantation: Somnus

Description: Blesses a bed or object. The user of the object will sleep prefectly for 8-10 hours.

Curse of Insomnia

Ritual

Incantation: Insomnus. Insom. Insomnox.

Description: A building is cursed. No one inside can sleep whilst inside.






Spoiler: Chronomancy Apprentice



Chronostutter

20 MP per second

Incantation: Temporum Repitas

Description: The target is forced to repeat their action over and over until the caster stops casting this spell.






Spoiler: Apprentice Cosmomancy



Solar Flare

90 MP

Incantation: Solares

Description: A ray of solar plasma that deals 80 damage and inflicts radiation poisoning.

Flight

20 MP per minute

Incantation: Gravitos Non

Description: the caster gains the ability to fly. They are immune to depressurization and intense cold while doing so. Passive spell. Ends when caster runs out of MP or chooses to end it.

Gravity Crush

80 MP

Incantation: Gravens Epicens

Description: the target is subjected to an increase of internal gravity towards their heart, causing painful squeezing and dealing 60 damage.





Spoiler: Apprentice Necromancy



Soul Lure

80 MP

Incantation: Espiritus Asortia

Description: When target enemy is within 100 points of death, steal its soul and add it to your collection.

Call Gravehound

1 soul

Description: Call forth the shadow of a soul in the form of an undead hound from the decay for 2 minutes. When it runs out of time, you gain the spell "summon hellhound". You can dismiss it to reclaim its soul.

Call Decayed Corpse

1 soul

Description: feed a soul to its own shadows to call forth a decayed version of that soul's body. It has half of its original HP and MP. Lasts 2 minutes, and then you gain the spell "Summon Withered Demon". Dismiss it to reclaim its soul.

Reanimate Wight

80 MP

Incantation: Morbidos Reanima

Description: Reanimate a corpse to fight for 2 minutes.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 8, 2017)

(This is still on page 19? I thought it was in the 60s at this point but maybe that's cuz I'm remembering something different. Still not too late to join in, is it?)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 8, 2017)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> (This is still on page 19? I thought it was in the 60s at this point but maybe that's cuz I'm remembering something different. Still not too late to join in, is it?)


(If you wanna join, then here's my advice... don't try to use magic... at least the uploaded ones.)

Too many to remember which one is which
Complicated incantations
(Just bring in your explosive fists and blow things up. I mean it.)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Apr 8, 2017)

(There should be more magic nullifying stuff.)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 8, 2017)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (If you wanna join, then here's my advice... don't try to use magic... at least the uploaded ones.)
> 
> Too many to remember which one is which
> Complicated incantations
> (Just bring in your explosive fists and blow things up. I mean it.)


(The uploaded ones are there so I can keep track of which spells do what. They are organized in a way that it is easy to find them. They are literally the way they are so that it is easy to know what they do. The incantations are just what magic users are supposed to use when casting spells. You don't have to use them, if you really don't want to.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 8, 2017)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> (There should be more magic nullifying stuff.)


(Down to physical attacks, then, huh ? I'm with you on that.)



DragonMaster21 said:


> (The uploaded ones are there so I can keep track of which spells do what. They are organized in a way that it is easy to find them. They are literally the way they are so that it is easy to know what they do. The incantations are just what magic users are supposed to use when casting spells. You don't have to use them, if you really don't want to.)


(Yeah, you go ahead, pal. I'll go with my few good ol' own spells.)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Apr 8, 2017)

(A person can't always rely in raw magic or raw power to win every fight. Thinking outside the box helps a little.)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Apr 9, 2017)

"Surpised you don't have any comments as to how I manged to get my back fur permanently tattooed... I was only doing a quick once over, now to put my armor back on and find a way to replace my cracked shin guard..."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 9, 2017)

Abyssalrider said:


> "Surpised you don't have any comments as to how I manged to get my back fur permanently tattooed..."


Jin crosses his arms and looks at Martin with a frowned face and raised eyebrows :

- Big deal.

He then pulls up his sleeve to reveal his blood-red arm, then points at his eyes, and snarls :

- I have these shit to pay my mind to, pal, and I don't care if no-one has any comments about 'em.

He then walks to the door and yawns :

- What a night...


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 9, 2017)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> (There should be more magic nullifying stuff.)


(I'll make sure to edit some in when I have the time.)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Apr 9, 2017)

(Alright then. Also, is there any way I could get involved more in the story, or least play some relevance? I want to take part instead of coming in every other time.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 10, 2017)

(Shameless side-plot incoming. Also, update on the list of my kids. I don't own any of them, they belong to their respective owners.)


Spoiler: Jin's children, from youngest to oldest (may be more, as the story progresses)




Tyson (from @Abyssalrider 's pack, as Luca's brother) : male wolf, unknown age
Galaxy ( @Snowfurry360 ) : female wolf, 13
Twix (on Discord) : male fox, 15
Lily (on Discord) : female vaporeon (pokemon), 15
Kyros (on Discord) : male wolf, 15
Red (on Discord) : male wolf, 15
Daniel ( @Ryan the Rockruff ) : male werewolf, 15
Axis ( @Tetrachroma ) : male deer, 16
Bogu (on Discord) : male leopard, 17
Spot (on Discord) : male angel dragon, 17
Jinuru (on Discord) : male kangaroo, 17




Jin is seen designing some sort of blueprint at the work-bench when Kyros comes into the workshop... but unlike as he feared, the puppy doesn't freak out at his father's eyes and arm.

- Whoa, dad... you look awesome !

He is focusing all his mind into the sheet of paper when Kyros' comment startles him and makes him looks up, just to see an amazed Kyros staring at his arm while wagging his tail excitedly.

- Dad, you look so badass !

Jin felt like a monster at his new appearance, and feared for the worst that could happen to him, but he finds it a bit easier to breathe and think now, now that his son doesn't freak out at how his father looks.
Jin lets out a smirk, before getting back to his current work :

- Thanks, pup.

Kyros walks to Jin and takes a peek at the blueprint.

- What're you designing, dad ?

Jin points at the blueprint :

- Upgrading the pair of bladed wings that your brothers made for me yesterday. I'm planning to give it a resemblance of bat wings and bird wings, with webbings and feathers.

Kyros takes a closer look at the blueprint.

- Looks super epic, dad... but... does it mean you're gonna have to implant it on your back, dad ?

Jin rubs his son's forehead, then pets his ears :

- No, pup. I've had enough "modifications" on my own body already... and, I'm only planning out how I want it to look like, pup... and I think I'll go with this design.

Kyros tilts his head go a side in slight confusion, showing that he doesn't understand quite well.

- You'll see soon enough, kid. Now... I gotta see if this works first.
- What is it, dad ?

Jin brings out the Philosopher's Stone.

- I have a crazy idea about using this to improve my blood magic, but I gotta know if it'd mess my body up or not first.

Kyros scratches his head in more confusion.

- Magic... isn't really my thing, dad...

Jin shrugs :

- I know. Just sayin'. Oh and I think we'll move to a new place to live, kid. Everyone of us.
- Why, dad ?

Jin retells him what the God of Dwarves told him earlier (excluding the part the conversation took place in the bathroom), then points at the door that leads inside the house.

- Tell your brothers and sisters that we'll be moving to my hometown, kid.
- OK, dad.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 14, 2017)

(Ok, seriously... I really wish I could literally *speed up the time* to see whether this RP could go anywhere, or share the same *fate* as the "Tales of Deities" one.)
(Pun not intended.)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Apr 14, 2017)

(I kind of feel the same.)

(Should there perhaps be something we could do in the meantime?)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 14, 2017)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> (I kind of feel the same.)
> 
> (Should there perhaps be something we could do in the meantime?)


(Beats me. Currently having the same problem with another RP on discord, anyway.)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Apr 14, 2017)

(Oh. Well I was wondering what if we had a mini interaction between our characters? Not impacting the main story though. You know, just conversation. I thought it could be interesting, a person with a corrupting disease who was a former leader, and a blacksmith from another dimension.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 14, 2017)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> (Oh. Well I was wondering what if we had a mini interaction between our characters? Not impacting the main story though. You know, just conversation. I thought it could be interesting, a person with a corrupting disease who was a former leader, and a blacksmith from another dimension.)


(That's what I'd always do, while waiting for the game to load. Go ahead, I'm totally up to it.)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Apr 15, 2017)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (That's what I'd always do, while waiting for the game to load. Go ahead, I'm totally up to it.)


(I start off, the setting will most likely be an indoor place. Probably your home or some closed-off quiet place.)
"Uh, hello. My name is Violet, and in case you couldn't tell, I'm not from around here."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 15, 2017)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> (I start off, the setting will most likely be an indoor place. Probably your home or some closed-off quiet place.)


(Let's say it's at my workshop. It looks like a big garage.)



Corrupt-Canine said:


> "Uh, hello. My name is Violet, and in case you couldn't tell, I'm not from around here."


Jin glances at Violet while still at the work-bench :

- Yes ? How can I help you ?


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Apr 16, 2017)

(That works too.) 
"I was wondering if you have anything sharp and sturdy. Also my multi purpose knife is getting dull." 
*She shows the knife, it looks like a kunai, with obvious signs of heavy use and dull edges. She demonstrates this by sliding her hand across the edge to show it can't even cut.*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 16, 2017)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> "I was wondering if you have anything sharp and sturdy. Also my multi purpose knife is getting dull."
> *She shows the knife, it looks like a kunai, with obvious signs of heavy use and dull edges. She demonstrates this by sliding her hand across the edge to show it can't even cut.*


Jin widens his eyes in slight shock at the dull blade, then walks off the table and towards Violet, his eyes staying affixed at the knife.
He raises his left hand (blood-red) up and runs his fingers along the blade.

"Wow, did she try to cut through a wall with this one ?..."

Violet sees Jin's red hand and notices that he's the one with the bleeding arm she saw earlier, at the Monolith. She also sees that his eyes look rather soulless and emotionless.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Apr 16, 2017)

"What can you do with it?"
She glances at the arm " I noticed your arm looks messed up, but I've never seen an injury like that. Anz you look familiar."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 16, 2017)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> "What can you do with it?"
> She glances at the arm " I noticed your arm looks messed up, but I've never seen an injury like that. Anz you look familiar."


Jin glances at his red arm as well, and frowns, obviously doesn't really like how it looks or feels, despite there's nothing wrong with it for now, since he doesn't bleed or feel hurt anymore.

- I dunno... could be some weird side effect from my magic... no idea, to be honest.

He then shifts his gaze to Violet's knife :

- This blade is super dull indeed, but I can take care of it real quick... but I gotta ask you something in return, if you don't mind.

Jin slightly narrows his eyes at Violet :

- What do you mean I look familiar ?... I don't recall we've met before... have we ?


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Apr 16, 2017)

"I think I saw you running when I asked a question, I think you were the guy who took off."
"As for that arm, what kind of magic do you use, or did use before? Maybe it's linked to something you did."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 16, 2017)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> "I think I saw you running when I asked a question, I think you were the guy who took off."
> "As for that arm, what kind of magic do you use, or did use before? Maybe it's linked to something you did."


Jin presses his lips at the thought on his mind at the moment.

- ... I can't say for sure, but if this is from my necromancy magic over controlling blood and bones... then I feel like things are getting creepy.

He then, however, just shrugs, obviously trying to ignore it.

- Oh, who knows, who cares ? Just wait up, I'll get your knife fixed in...

As he says so, he walks to the grind-stone and places the knife on it, at the same time starting to pedal it. 5 seconds later, he stops and walks back to Violet.

- ... no time. Check it out.

To demonstrate, he stabs the knife through a corner of his outfit, and leaves behind a clean cut.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Apr 16, 2017)

"Well with necromancy, you bound to deal with your own blood and bones."
"Ah, nice work. How much will this repair cost me? I don't really have any money, but I can trade you something valuable."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 16, 2017)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> "Well with necromancy, you bound to deal with your own blood and bones."
> "Ah, nice work. How much will this repair cost me? I don't really have any money, but I can trade you something valuable."


Jin shakes his forehead and waves his red hand :

- No no no, I mean someone else's blood and bones, not mine.

He then glances at the knife and just shrugs :

- Usually it's just 25 gold, but if you wanna trade with something else, I'm still all ears.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Apr 16, 2017)

"Oh. Well then."
"25 gold, here's what I got..." She puts an assortment of 3 things on the table. A purple orb, a blue vial, and a black vial.
"That purple orb makes you partly resistant to hostile magic, but it somewhat inhibits your own mana. It also can sell for a good amount of money. This blue vial can cure almost any sickness, prolong your life, as well as heals substantially, but I'm not giving away the whole liquid. As for that black vial, it's a special poison 100% likely to kill any being, though, it sometimes has a chance to turn them into a dangerous hideous abomination."


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Apr 16, 2017)

-Martin walks downstairs after fully waking.

"You healed my leg didn't you? My armor's cracked but there's no wound...thank you. Guess I'll need to make a replacement, got any suggestions on what creature's bone I should use for my armor?"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 16, 2017)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> "That purple orb makes you partly resistant to hostile magic, but it somewhat inhibits your own mana. It also can sell for a good amount of money. This blue vial can cure almost any sickness, prolong your life, as well as heals substantially, but I'm not giving away the whole liquid. As for that black vial, it's a special poison 100% likely to kill any being, though, it sometimes has a chance to turn them into a dangerous hideous abomination."


Jin looks at each object carefully, then picks up the orb and looks around it.

- This one's gonna get me some good coins.

He then glances at the blue vial :

- Cure any sickness and prolong one's life... sounds familiar to the elixir extracted from the Philospher's Stone... interesting.

Finally, he looks at the black vial :

- That thing goes for my mother's alchemy laboratory. If it's as dangerous as you say, I wanna be sure there's an antidode for it... where did you get those vials anyway ?



Abyssalrider said:


> You healed my leg didn't you? My armor's cracked but there's no wound...thank you. Guess I'll need to make a replacement, got any suggestions on what creature's bone I should use for my armor?"


Jin glances at Martin's cracked armor, and cracks his knuckles :

- You just stand still. One set coming right up.

He then gently taps his paw feet on the ground. A black hole appears beneath Martin, then several sharp bone blades emerge and float around him, before dissipating into white mists, as they re-materialize themselves into a new set of armor equipped on Martin's body, replacing his old one.

- There, how's that ?


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Apr 16, 2017)

"Philosopher's stone? I could see why it reminds you of that."
"Antidote? Oh heh, there is no antidote for it, which is why it's so deadly. Trust me, I tried making an antidote for it without success. But you could try."
"I got the blue vial from my home country. People risk their lives trying to get that stuff. My people are trying to find ways to replicate it. And the black one..." She scratches the back of her head. "It's a secret."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 16, 2017)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> "Philosopher's stone? I could see why it reminds you of that."
> "Antidote? Oh heh, there is no antidote for it, which is why it's so deadly. Trust me, I tried making an antidote for it without success. But you could try."
> "I got the blue vial from my home country. People risk their lives trying to get that stuff. My people are trying to find ways to replicate it. And the black one..." She scratches the back of her head. "It's a secret."


- I see.

Jin looks back at Violet :

- In any case, my work here is done. Feel free to look around my shop, if you want. I'm still gonna stick around for now if you need anything.

He walks back to the work-bench and looks at the blueprint again.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Apr 16, 2017)

"Oh, about that antidote, it couldn't hurt if maybe you tried finding one for it? It would be very helpful."


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Apr 16, 2017)

"Feels comfortable, I just hope it won't slow me down underwater. I tend to make my own of out of wood, bear bones, leatber, and deer sinew all treated with fish oil and other water-proofing treatments."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 16, 2017)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> "Oh, about that antidote, it couldn't hurt if maybe you tried finding one for it? It would be very helpful."


Jin smirks :

- Of course. I can't rest easy until I know there's a way to counter this dangerous thing.

He then glances at Martin :

- Just paste some fish oil on it then, if you want. Or, if you ask me nicely, some blood instead, hahaha...


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Apr 17, 2017)

"You should. This stuff is actually more common than you think. Though it comes in handy as a last resort. And for another reason..."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 17, 2017)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> "You should. This stuff is actually more common than you think. Though it comes in handy as a last resort. And for another reason..."


Jin narrows his eyes at Violet, finding something suspicious in her words that regard the black vial. Then, as if suddenly remembering something, he looks at the blue one :

- Didn't you just say the blue vial can cure everything, almost like a Philosopher's Stone ?...


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Apr 17, 2017)

"*Almost *anything. I know because I tried to."
She clears her voice and speaks in a more serious tone.
"It only acts as a suppressant to the black liquid's infected victims, hence the 'prolong one's life' part. Once the person stops taking it, they succumb to the 'disease.'"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 17, 2017)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> "*Almost *anything. I know because I tried to."
> She clears her voice and speaks in a more serious tone.
> "It only acts as a suppressant to the black liquid's infected victims, hence the 'prolong one's life' part. Once the person stops taking it, they succumb to the 'disease.'"


Jin frowns at Violet's answer, seemingly in frustration, and glances back at the blueprint of his mechanical/cybernetic wings, but more like to try to find an answer for countering this "disease" and "poison" from the black vial she talks about.

"There must be a way... w-wait a sec ?..."

He looks up, but obviously something else is on his mind, and whatever is in his eyesight at the moment (the shelves on the wall, hanging the weapons, that is) isn't relevant.
He then glances at the door back inside his house, then back at Violet.

- I'll be right back.

He rushes off and gets in, and a while later, returns with what looks like a spell scroll.

- This isn't any sort of "antidote", just a high-level restoration spel I made back in the day... more like a ritual, but perhaps it could help, too ?

Jin gives the scroll to Violet.
The page shows 7 christian crosses, forming a 7/3 heptagram. Each of them has one color, along with a small line written above it :

_ruby-red : "You're filled with Determination."_
_garnet-orange : "You're filled with Courage."_
_golden-yellow : "You're filled with Justice."_
_emerald-green : "You're filled with Kindness."_
_cyan-blue : "You're filled with Patience."_
_sapphire-blue : "You're filled with Integrity."_
_amethyst-purple : "You're filled with Perseverance."_
Surrounding each cross are 7 flowers of the respective color, also forming a mini 7/3 heptagram.
At the center of the large heptagram is a diamond-white cross, with the line "You're filled with Purity".
Jin continues his explanation, trying his best not to sound like he's boasting, but merely just retelling his story :

- There was a time I was summoned to a dimension by a demigod, who was in need of a healer. I used this ritual to purify his soul and banish the demonic curse known as "The 7 Deadly Sins" that plagued his heart. And it worked ! The curse was gone for good !

He finishes :

- Preparing the ritual is pretty time-consuming, but I guarantee 100% success, and no side effects afterward. Trust me, I made this whole thing my own.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Apr 17, 2017)

She looks, but with some doubt.
"Well it couldn't hurt to try. It's safer since I'm not risking to lose anything."
She just blurted out something she shouldn't had said.
"Damn. Well in case you didn't know, I might as well tell you my secret and why I'm asking you to do this. I'm infected with the black disease. Long story short, I was probably infected by it through eating it. I was able to obtain these samples from a friend, who retrained me and obtained these samples from my 'monster' form. Yes, people turn into monsters when they are infected without suppressants. So do you mind if I give this a try?"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 17, 2017)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> She looks, but with some doubt.
> "Well it couldn't hurt to try. It's safer since I'm not risking to lose anything."
> She just blurted out something she shouldn't had said.
> "Damn. Well in case you didn't know, I might as well tell you my secret and why I'm asking you to do this. I'm infected with the black disease. Long story short, I was probably infected by it through eating it. I was able to obtain these samples from a friend, who retrained me and obtained these samples from my 'monster' form. Yes, people turn into monsters when they are infected without suppressants. So do you mind if I give this a try?"


Jin widens his eyes when he hears what seems to be Violet's biggest secret ever about her background, and looks straight at her in silence for a while. Then, he glances at the scroll, and his expression slowly becomes determined.

- Yeah, we can. One sec.

He rushes back in the house again, and returns a while later, this time with a banquet of flowers on his left (red) hand and a string of crosses on his right hand. Hanging across his torso is a string of prayer skulls instead.







As the two get out of the workshop, Jin clicks on a button on the wall, and a door slowly descends from the ceiling, closing the place.

- Alright, now we can go. I have a small zen garden where we can do this without being interrupted. Follow me.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Apr 17, 2017)

"Alright, I'll follow. By the way, how did you end up with a place like this? Are you rich?"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 17, 2017)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> "Alright, I'll follow. By the way, how did you end up with a place like this? Are you rich?"


Jin just shrugs :

- Nah, I just moved here a year ago... and, not rich either. We're just "middle class"... and I prefer it like that.

He looks up at the sky and flattens his ears to his sides, as he feels a calm breeze blows through his fur coat :

- Being rich isn't always nice, y'know. Always having to worry about being robbed, kidnapped, blackmailed, or even assassinated, because of all the money you have, because you're such a big target...

He takes a diamond-white flower off the banquet and holds it in between his index and middle finger.

- Why do you ask, though ?


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Apr 17, 2017)

"Well because it's all hidden as well as looking nice. I was rich too. I used to be a diplomat and a leader. But not the selfish kind. I actually wanted to be a scientist. Explore the unknown, research new medicine, and perhaps even find a way to replicate that blue stuff. But my parents only would fund me if I became a diplomat. I was rich, and kept doing so until I could retire and head towards becoming a part of the science team. It went downhill when some people tried to poison me to get me out for I don't know why. Was I a political target? Did someone hate me? Were people jealous that I was in control of the blue vial distribution? Maybe it was the former. I remember this rich guy was mad that I put a cap on how much infected individuals could have of the blue vial until their untimely demise. He was angry that he couldn't have anymore. Sorry to him, but he was taking like gallons of that stuff and he was just prolonging the inevitable. And it isn't fair that he could by that stuff while other people could not afford it."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 17, 2017)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> "Well because it's all hidden as well as looking nice. I was rich too. I used to be a diplomat and a leader. But not the selfish kind. I actually wanted to be a scientist. Explore the unknown, research new medicine, and perhaps even find a way to replicate that blue stuff. But my parents only would fund me if I became a diplomat. I was rich, and kept doing so until I could retire and head towards becoming a part of the science team. It went downhill when some people tried to poison me to get me out for I don't know why. Was I a political target? Did someone hate me? Were people jealous that I was in control of the blue vial distribution? Maybe it was the former. I remember this rich guy was mad that I put a cap on how much infected individuals could have of the blue vial until their untimely demise. He was angry that he couldn't have anymore. Sorry to him, but he was taking like gallons of that stuff and he was just prolonging the inevitable. And it isn't fair that he could by that stuff while other people could not afford it."


Jin glances at Violet with his eyebrows raised.

- So now you're here, either finding a way to make more of those blue potion, or a way to get rid of the disease completely.

He gently places the flower back in the banquet, as the two pass the blocks of the districts. His tail slowly swishes behind him.

- Keep an eye out for that "rich guy"... I can't tell much, if at all, but he seems like trouble, from what I can get.

His grip on the banquet of flowers tightens a bit. He looks more serious.

- Curing your disease for good is still only seen as "temporary"... knowing the source to make sure the disease never appears again is the main big task.

...

A while later, the two arrive at a lake (about a kilometer away from Jin's house) with crystal-clear water. The sunshine sparkles and dances on the surface.
At the center of the lake is a strange monument : a flat and circular base on the ground, and two curved spikes erecting upward and pointing at each other at the top, forming a vertical oval shape at the center. It looks like it's made of diamonds. Surrounding it are small, pretty flowers among the bright-green grass.
A blurry, translucent white sphere can be seen around the whole ground.
The bridge that connects between the land and the center of the lake appears to be made of ruby instead.

- This is the gateway that leads to my zen garden.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Apr 17, 2017)

"I wish I knew there was a way to replicate it."
"No kidding, I wouldn't be surprised if the rich man was responsible for my infection." 

"Now let's get this over with. I'm going to postpone me taking more of that blue potion just to see if this experiment works."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 17, 2017)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> "I wish I knew there was a way to replicate it."
> "No kidding, I wouldn't be surprised if the rich man was responsible for my infection."
> 
> "Now let's get this over with. I'm going to postpone me taking more of that blue potion just to see if this experiment works."


Jin nods, and leads Violet pass the bridge.
As they enter the monument ground, within the sphere of mist, an odd feeling arises.

- I leave the flow of time stopped completely in this area, so that when we're in my zen garden...

Jin points at the monument.

- ... We won't be affected by how time moves differently between two dimensions.

He then walks to the circular base and holds up the white cross.
A wormhole appears and fits in the oval shape of the monument. Inside it is the reflection of what looks like a flower field.
Jin points at the wormhole :

- That's my garden. Come on.

He steps into the wormhole and vanishes out of sight.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 17, 2017)

(My flower garden)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Apr 17, 2017)

"Then that would mean we could carry out this experiment without interruption. So let's get this over with." 
She enters, then places the blue vial and a syringe on a nearby flat rocky surface.
"If this fails, just inject me with as much with the blue potion as possible when I go full-on monster."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 17, 2017)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> "Then that would mean we could carry out this experiment without interruption. So let's get this over with."
> She enters, then places the blue vial and a syringe on a nearby flat rocky surface.
> "If this fails, just inject me with as much with the blue potion as possible when I go full-on monster."


Jin nods yet again, and takes her through the stairs, covered in grass, until they all arrive at yet another monument of sort.






Jin then points at the circle area.

- Just stand there, and I'll do the rest.

Then, as he says so, he proceeds to place the crosses around it, and the flowers around them, and forms the heptagram formation as seen in the scroll. Finally, he places the white flowers around Violet's feet, and gives her the white cross.

- Your soul would leave your body during the ritual. Then, I can cleanse both your physical disease and mental corruption separately.

He then walks off the circle and turns around, facing Violet, now the string of prayer skulls in his left hand.

- Close your eyes, Violet.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Apr 17, 2017)

"Alright, fine, I'll do so. Just keep me in check of what's going on." 
She complies.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 18, 2017)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> "Alright, fine, I'll do so. Just keep me in check of what's going on."
> She complies.


- Got it.

Then, Jin raises his string of prayer skulls up, and begins chanting, with his paws extended outward to his sides, with his palms facing up. Sunlight, moonlight and starlight shine down upon Violet and the crosses around.
He begins his incantation, in the language he knows as "Dragon's Tongue".

_*"Sahvot ahrk koraak vokrii. Hind ahrk hahnu held lok. Draan fahraal.
Pah zud Kogaan do Kiindah ahrk Vokriind, bolaav zey mul wah fustir bein krasfaal nol daar sil.
Pah zud Kogaan do Kiindah ahrk Vokriind, dii faan."*_​
("Faiths and beliefs assured. Hopes and dreams held high. Prayers answered.
All 7 Blessings of Creation and Restoration, grant me the strength to eradicate the foul corruption from this soul.
All 7 Blessings of Creation and Restoration... heed my call.")

As he progresses, Violet is lifted off the ground. Her soul ascends from her body and appears in a white, translucent form, above her body. Jin sees what looks like a black orb in the heart of her soul, with tentacles swirling around.
A determined look appears on his face.
He then holds the string of prayer skulls on his right hand as he brings it to behind him and raises it upward. At the same time, he bends down and points his left hand at the ground.






The 7 crosses around Violet lift up and orbit around her, followed by the flowers, and they all glow in their respective color, as he continues the incantation.

*"Vahzah kahliir kopraan lu..."*​
("True heavenly body magic...")

A flash of light emits from the sky. A star-sign can be seen, formed from 7 dots.
Jin then places the wrist of his right hand (still with his index and middle fingers extended) on the palm of his left hand (opened up).






*"Maat do zud fil !"*​
("Judgement of (the) seven stars !")

The star-sign flashes a blinding light upon Violet, purging the black orb, the source of the disease, off her soul. The avatar of her monster form manifests itself as a black, ghostly phantom, before burning away, until nothing of it is left.
With the last bit of his energy, Jin tries to keep his composure and holds his ground. He sees the blue veins in Violet's soul slowly becoming brighter and brighter, now that the black disease is gone.
A weak smile appears on his face.
He then raises his prayer skulls upward :

*"Alok, waan hi fund, fah hin dez lost tul wah bo."*​
("Rise, if you would, for your fate has yet to come.")

Violet's soul returns to her body as she descends back to the ground, in the center of the monument. All the crosses and flowers around her gently drop down like leaves, but back to their original places, as a heptagram formation.
Jin collapses on the ground, but with a smile on his face still, knowing that he's ended someone's misery without having to end their life.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Apr 18, 2017)

She collects herself but feels tired.
"Hmm, that maybe helped get rid of it..."
She takes a few steps forward, but her relief is short lived
"I think I'm starting to hear voices in my head. I don't feel too good."
She holds her head, then begins to cough. The coughs become more harsh. One of her coughs spit out some black bile.
"Oh. Un, unbelievable."
Violet begins grinding her teeth.
She begins heading towards the exit.
"Sorry, for once I thought it worked. To be honest, I think you only replicated it..."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 18, 2017)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> She collects herself but feels tired.
> "Hmm, that maybe helped get rid of it..."
> She takes a few steps forward, but her relief is short lived
> "I think I'm starting to hear voices in my head. I don't feel too good."
> ...


Jin rushes after Violet and grabs her hand :

- Wait ! That's... that's impossible ! You should've been cured !

He tightens the grip on her hand, and injects the blue vial in her pulse when she isn't looking to suppress her disease, all the while continuing, with frustration and confusion in his voice :

- How is it that you're still infected ? You're supposed to--...

In the middle of his sentence, he suddenly comes up with something else, and asks :

- ... Do you remember exactly when you ate the poison ?... Maybe I can "rewind" your timeline back to before it, and the disease will be undone. The only problem is your memories about everything after it will be gone.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Apr 18, 2017)

The blue vial's effects immediately kick in and restore her to her normal state. 
"This 'disease' is just the closest thing I could call it." She calms her voice. "It's like a disease, but it doesn't even follow the same consistency of most magical illnesses. It's abnormal."
"I think it was about a month and 2 weeks ago. Before I was infected. However I don't think this is a safe idea. Will there be 2 of me in the same timeline? What if it doesn't even leave my body at all? This disease is of Elderich origin, and could still be in me even if I reverse time..."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 18, 2017)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> The blue vial's effects immediately kick in and restore her to her normal state.
> "This 'disease' is just the closest thing I could call it." She calms her voice. "It's like a disease, but it doesn't even follow the same consistency of most magical illnesses. It's abnormal."
> "I think it was about a month and 2 weeks ago. Before I was infected. However I don't think this is a safe idea. Will there be 2 of me in the same timeline? What if it doesn't even leave my body at all? This disease is of Elderich origin, and could still be in me even if I reverse time..."


Jin shakes his head :

- No, no, we're not gonna travel back in time. Lemme put it this way : I'm just gonna restore your body back to a month and 2 weeks ago. We can do it right here. Nothing happens in the timeline. The only thing I gotta remind you is that your memories after that moment will be gone for good. It's like... you load a game file, if you can call it that.

His voice sounds reassured now :

- ... And... even if it fails...

He places his hand on the white cross that Violet is still holding, and mumbles something, making it glow brighter. When he's done, the cross looks like it's made of pure light.

- Until we find a way to cure the disease... as long as you keep the cross with you, you won't need the blue vial, and won't turn monster either.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Apr 18, 2017)

Violet looks to the side, then forward. 
"Umm, I forgot your name, but I need to tell you something about that time. I was eating alone when it happened, though there may have been people there hiding. If what I think is true, those people may have a plan B to do something else, most likely kill me. I don't want to take that risk. This trinket helps prevent me from turning, so what's the point of going back if I don't need anymore of those blue suppressants? I might be risking my life with those people..." 
She looks slighty to the side and down, in frustration and disappointment. 
"Maybe I shouldn't risk this."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 18, 2017)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> Violet looks to the side, then forward.
> "Umm, I forgot your name, but I need to tell you something about that time. I was eating alone when it happened, though there may have been people there hiding. If what I think is true, those people may have a plan B to do something else, most likely kill me. I don't want to take that risk. This trinket helps prevent me from turning, so what's the point of going back if I don't need anymore of those blue suppressants? I might be risking my life with those people..."
> She looks slighty to the side and down, in frustration and disappointment.
> "Maybe I shouldn't risk this."


Jin scratches his head in slight frustration as well, then decides to just demonstrate what he really means.

- Hold still.

He then places his red hand on Violet's forehead and closes his eyes while mumbling something, as it glows blood-red, and the aura surrounds her.
As he continues, Violet starts to see what looks like her life being reversed, like a video playing back, as well as her memories slowly drifting off her mind, indicated by a stream of faint light moving from her forehead, through Jin's red hand, to his other hand, forming a sphere of light.
Jin starts to sweat more and more as he continues, looking like he's restraining himself and getting worn down. Performing the ritual, only to fail, was as tiresome as running a 100-mile marathon, for someone with bad cardio health and stamina like him, but he still continues.
Soon, he reaches the point in Violet's timeline, the moment before she took the poison by accident.
When he's done, he can't even stand anymore, and collapses on the ground, with an exhausted sigh, but still thinking about plan C.

"If it still doesn't do anything, then my last hope to cure her is to transfer the chemical property from the vial into magic energy, then amplify it until it's strong enough to remove the disease for good..."


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Apr 18, 2017)

(let me know when you guys are back at Jin's workshop)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Apr 18, 2017)

"I'm home?..."
She takes a good look around her room. The walls are shiny white and silver, her short legged table holding the food she was about to eat, as well as the furniture in the same place it was before. 
To make sure she was alone, she made a brief check of the closests and under the bed, not finding anyone. 
"I guess this is the part when I don't eat. Maybe I should take this back to the chef, make him check that *there* *is* something wrong with it. Someone here wanted to kill me, and I'm going to find out who."

Time passes, and she confronts the chef. The chef obviously denies any poison being in the food, he insisted in trying it himself. Violet tells him to stop but the chef eats it anyway, and dies predicably. The chef wasn't responsible for poisoning her. Conspiracy rolls about how someone did truly tried to kill Violet, the head organizer and regulator of the runners and the blue liquid substance. 
She goes back to her room. 
"I'm thinking of confronting that rich guy from before, but if he's responsible, he might have hired thugs and hitmen to get rid of me."
She attempts to gain Jin's contact.
"Hey, can I use you help a little more? I know I've asked for a lot from you, but I may need some more one last time..."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 18, 2017)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> "Hey, can I use you help a little more? I know I've asked for a lot from you, but I may need some more one last time..."


Jin tries to get back on his feet with much difficulty. He looks quite shaky while trying to keep his balance, and his voice is tired :

- Just... a sec...

He pops a can of arcane soda and chugs it down like he hasn't had a drink for a week. Then, with a sigh of relief, he wipes his mouth :

- Alright, I'm good... what else do you need help with ?


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Apr 18, 2017)

"I'm going to confront the rich guy to see if he was responsible. And if he knows I'm onto him, he may do something drastic. He has a compound full of guards though, so I'm going to get the authorities to investigate him. Can you act as a body guard in the time being?"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 18, 2017)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> "I'm going to confront the rich guy to see if he was responsible. And if he knows I'm onto him, he may do something drastic. He has a compound full of guards though, so I'm going to get the authorities to investigate him. Can you act as a body guard in the time being?"


Jin raises his eyebrows at Violet's suggestion, but shakes his head :

- First thing's first. You sure the disease is gone from you now ?

He presses his lips in anticipation, hoping to hear her say "yes". His only concern at the moment is her disease being gone for good.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Apr 18, 2017)

"I'm not entirely sure if it's gone. We will have to wait long enough when my symptoms usually start occurring. I'm sorry for not being certain, but if it doesn't come back during that time, I will likely be cured."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 18, 2017)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> "I'm not entirely sure if it's gone. We will have to wait long enough when my symptoms usually start occurring. I'm sorry for not being certain, but if it doesn't come back during that time, I will likely be cured."


Jin nods, though somewhat reluctantly, now regarding Violet's suggestion earlier :

- Right... now... what do you mean I play as a bodyguard again ?


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Apr 18, 2017)

"Those people who planned to poison me, they will know their plan failed. They will most likely start resorting to their plan B. I am not a strong enough fighter to take on a potential gang of hitmen thugs, and my people don't rely on magic as much as other societies do. I could use some help and protection while I find out who's responsible." 
(Accepting will skip a few days immediately.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 18, 2017)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> "Those people who planned to poison me, they will know their plan failed. They will most likely start resorting to their plan B. I am not a strong enough fighter to take on a potential gang of hitmen thugs, and my people don't rely on magic as much as other societies do. I could use some help and protection while I find out who's responsible."
> (Accepting will skip a few days immediately.)


Jin crosses his arms and tilts his head to a side, thinking for a while, then nods again.

- ... Alright, I'm in. Just tell me what I should have for my equipment so I can blend in and not raising suspicion or getting attention.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Apr 19, 2017)

"You will need to get a uniform to look formal. You can't be around me in these parts without some formal wear."
She heads to a supply closet outside her room and comes back with a white, silver, and blue colored robe. 
"You will also need to learn that practicing magic unless it's job related is heavily restricted. People just don't like other people showing off their magic skills."
"You will need to stay by my side and don't wander. My safety is at risk, and wandering can get you lost. This country is big." 
"Lastly, you will need an ID badge."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 19, 2017)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> "You will need to get a uniform to look formal. You can't be around me in these parts without some formal wear."
> She heads to a supply closet outside her room and comes back with a white, silver, and blue colored robe.
> "You will also need to learn that practicing magic unless it's job related is heavily restricted. People just don't like other people showing off their magic skills."


Jin examines the robe carefully to make sure it isn't enchanted with anything magic-restricting, hence why Violet said that learning magic is useless and that her people don't like showing-off magic-users. He then puts it on and takes a look at himself again, then shrugs :

- Still look like some wizard robe, if you ask me.

He adjusts the outfit a bit.

- If magic isn't allowed, and I'm actin' as a bodyguard, then I need a weapon or two, y'know. I ain't goin' kungfu like one of those super agents in action movies.



Corrupt-Canine said:


> "You will need to stay by my side and don't wander. My safety is at risk, and wandering can get you lost. This country is big."
> "Lastly, you will need an ID badge."


- Sure, sure, I'll follow your lead. All up to you.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Apr 19, 2017)

"It's our culture, but I could see why it seems like a wizard robe." 
"If you need a weapon, I can get you a ranger rifle. They are what most guards and policeman use around here use. And if you get one, don't lose it or break it, they're expensive and I'm getting you a rental. No point of buying one since we are going to be here for a brief time." 
"You can also get an officer sword. But I don't see any situation when a sword would win in a firefight."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 19, 2017)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> "If you need a weapon, I can get you a ranger rifle. They are what most guards and policeman use around here use. And if you get one, don't lose it or break it, they're expensive and I'm getting you a rental. No point of buying one since we are going to be here for a brief time."


Jin chuckles at Violet mentioning that guns are a thing :

- Wow. Are you saying that you're more into technology and stuffs, instead of fancy magic ? Because I know some of my own, too.

He looks around to make sure no-one else is in the area, then takes out a small watch-like device and equips it on his left wrist.

- I'll be honest. I prefer technology too. More plausible than fancy magic.

Then, as he presses on the gem on the watch, two large rectangular computer screen appear in front of him, one with the icon of a sword, and the other with a handgun. He taps on the latter, and it opens up to several smaller screens, each with a type of gun. He then selects the one that looks like an AK47, but black and white.
The screen re-materializes itself into the gun and hovers in the air, until Jin grabs it.

- No point of getting a rental either, girl. I got my own right here.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Apr 19, 2017)

"Well yeah, but from our societies standpoint. Kind of helpful, since a lot of the hazards and creatures we deal with are magic nullifying. Magic just seems like a cheap cop out to my people so we try other means to get around in life. I never thought there'd also be people out there who also share similar ideas. 
"Ah, so you carry your own stuff. That works too. So are you now ready?" 
"And I almost forgot, never go out of city limits marked with a purple flag. Trust me, you'll live longer."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 19, 2017)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> "Well yeah, but from our societies standpoint. Kind of helpful, since a lot of the hazards and creatures we deal with are magic nullifying. Magic just seems like a cheap cop out to my people so we try other means to get around in life. I never thought there'd also be people out there who also share similar ideas.


Jin chuckles with a thumbs-up :

- My magic and tech is somewhat similar, just that the latter is a bit more limited. However, that doesn't mean I can't handle myself against magic-nullifying monsters.

He then nods :

- But, yeah, glad to know someone else that has a knack for technology. Name's Jin, at your service.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Apr 19, 2017)

(how long will this side plot last? I'm bored with nothing to do here)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 19, 2017)

Abyssalrider said:


> (how long will this side plot last? I'm bored with nothing to do here)


(tough luck, pal, how about you get your butt on that RP on discord ?)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Apr 19, 2017)

"A lot of these creatures are the same monsters that carry the black poison that I was infected with. The others just being savages with pack mentality." 
"Oh, well thank you, Jin. My name's Violet." 

Some time passes and Violet gets a message from on of the runner groups she managed. It says that a runner group at a far away outpost has been overwhelmed by abominations, and they barricaded themselves inside their compound. One of the leaders is a well respected and very skilled member of the runners who sent the message by a drone. It says they're completely out of power. It's possible for them to turn it on, however, abominations patrol the lower floors and the basement where the power can be turned on. They're requesting emergency assistance and Violet comes to a decision.
"Um, hey Jin, I was wondering if you could do something on the side. A group of runners are in trouble and I was wondering if you could help them. They're pretty far and I'm not sure if a team could recover them without casualties. You seem competent, could you help them out in the time being? I'll lead your remotely and I'll have guards with me during the time you're gone. Want to help?"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 19, 2017)

Spending time in a nation/society where technology outmatches magic has helped Jin hone his physical combat skills/techniques better than before.
At first, he felt suppressed and at conflicts with himself, always having to tell himself that magic is restricted. He couldn't help but feel that having to adapt to such a place without magic was next to impossible for a wizard like him.
However, after much time having to survive with  Jin has grown to prefer this fighting style more, in fact.
Soon, he finally has a real chance to put everything he's learned so far to the test.



Corrupt-Canine said:


> "Um, hey Jin, I was wondering if you could do something on the side. A group of runners are in trouble and I was wondering if you could help them. They're pretty far and I'm not sure if a team could recover them without casualties. You seem competent, could you help them out in the time being? I'll lead your remotely and I'll have guards with me during the time you're gone. Want to help?"


Jin is now equipped with an AK47, two katanas and a nodachi. He gives Violet a thumbs-up :

- Sign me up, pal.

(Note : when Jin and Violet exit this "alternative timeline" and come back to the real world, they'll return *just an hour* after they came in the dimension)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Apr 19, 2017)

"Alright, you will be transported as close as possible by a small ship piloted by an A.I robot. You will be dropped off close as possible. There will be a dirt road that you will follow that heads towards the compound. Expect some abominations along the way. Nothing major as long as you don't encounter an Alpha Beast or a Screamer."
She leaves and comes back with an earpiece set.
"Here's an earphone so I can talk to you. The first thing you will need to do is turn the power on in the basement. Then you will need to clear out as many creeps as possible so that the team can escape. Also, try avoiding attracting attention from nearby abominations. They may be stupid and unable to hear, but if a Screamer spots you, expect every creature in the vicinity to home in on you after they scream."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 19, 2017)

Jin equips his earpiece on, then attaches a visor to it and adjusts it in front of his eyes, then switches his armor.

- Just a sec. I don't think it's a good idea fighting monsters with this robe.

Using the same watch he used to get his gun, he now puts on what looks like a knight armor, along with a pair of plasma wings on his back.







Corrupt-Canine said:


> "Also, try avoiding attracting attention from nearby abominations. They may be stupid and unable to hear, but if a Screamer spots you, expect every creature in the vicinity to home in on you after they scream."


- Don't worry, they'll never see me comin'. Watch.

He hammers his white gauntlet, and vanishes out of sight through a wormhole. A short while later, he appears next to Violet.

- Quantum technology, and...

He points at a corner of the room, then punches his fist forward. A really loud sound of a gunshot, almost as if from a sniper-rifle, emits at the location.

- ... sonic technology. No magic in the process, I assure you.

He then then gives Violet a small hologram device.

- Use this to see the full-view of the map, so you can tell me where to go.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Apr 20, 2017)

She looks to the side and puts her hands on her hips, looking amused. 
"You always seem to come prepared."
She smiles, laughs, and covers her face. Then recollects herself. She takes the holo-map. 
"Although I'm concered about the wormhole part. Alpha Beasts can travel through wormholes too. Try to keep that to a minimum. We don't know if the Beasts can detect that. So be careful. Are you now ready?"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 20, 2017)

Jin smirks at Violet's amused reaction. Then, with a thumbs-up, he readies his nodachi on his back :

- Trust me, I got this. I still have a lot more tricks up my sleeves. Now where's the ship ?


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Apr 20, 2017)

The two take a quick trip to a small hangar bay. The ship she points at is the one Jin will ride. It looks like a white gray vetibird. She says goodbye before he enters the ship.
"This is the psrt when we temporarily part ways. Try saving them quickly, we don't know how long they have to survive."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 20, 2017)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> The two take a quick trip to a small hangar bay. The ship she points at is the one Jin will ride. It looks like a white gray vetibird. She says goodbye before he enters the ship.
> "This is the psrt when we temporarily part ways. Try saving them quickly, we don't know how long they have to survive."


- They'll be all safe and sound. No casualty, I assure you... and, lemme kniw when you think the disease is gone from you for good, alright ? Maybe I can find something or someone to help you produce antidotes that can completely remove the disease, to help out the victims.

He hops on the ship.

- Goodbye for now, Vio, hahaha !

He points his gun at the sky, holding it with only his right hand, and firing off a few shots to say "goodbye" at Violet, as the ship leaves.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Apr 20, 2017)

"That will help everyone immensely. It would be ground breaking."
She covers her mouth and chuckles to herself as she watches on.  
"He'll be fine." 

A couple minutes pass, and the ship is moving fast towards its destination. Noticeably outside the window, the trees and vegetation start to look darker, like it's been dyed with black ink. The atmosphere becomes a blank white color. Soon, there's a muggy gray fog that covers the area with visibility for only around 100 meters. Lighting is dull and it's usually the sort of brightness you see during heavy rain. The whole place looks like time just either stops or becomes disoriented. 
Violet speaks through the earphone. 
"Okay, you're just about there Jin."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 20, 2017)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> A couple minutes pass, and the ship is moving fast towards its destination. Noticeably outside the window, the trees and vegetation start to look darker, like it's been dyed with black ink. The atmosphere becomes a blank white color. Soon, there's a muggy gray fog that covers the area with visibility for only around 100 meters. Lighting is dull and it's usually the sort of brightness you see during heavy rain. The whole place looks like time just either stops or becomes disoriented.
> Violet speaks through the earphone.
> "Okay, you're just about there Jin."


Jin takes a deep breath, and chuckles :

- Smells like home.

He then readies his gauntlets and stands his ground.

- See anything down there yet ?


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Apr 20, 2017)

"There's a couple skirmishers down there on the motion sensor, but they're too far from the drop off point. Skirmishers are weak compared to what other creatures we deal with." 
The ship stops moving and settles on a nearby barren patch of rocky ground. The cleared out path is in view.
"Just follow that path up to the right. The ship will stay here until you and the team is back here."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 20, 2017)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> "There's a couple skirmishers down there on the motion sensor, but they're too far from the drop off point. Skirmishers are weak compared to what other creatures we deal with."
> The ship stops moving and settles on a nearby barren patch of rocky ground. The cleared out path is in view.
> "Just follow that path up to the right. The ship will stay here until you and the team is back here."


Jin looks up ahead, then around him. The fog and thd bland white appearance of the whole place makes it look like a graveyard of sort, and he starts to feel unsettled to no end.

- On 2nd thought...

He switches his AK47 to a pair of sawed-off shotguns and aims them forward, as he presses on.

- Alright, here we go. Keep an eye out for anything up ahead, alright ?


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Apr 20, 2017)

"It's okay for now, I'm here." 
Along the way, Jin comes across tall military-ish fences. They look like electric fences but no electricity is being made in them.
"You're close."
Further into the vicinity, the air begins to ripple. It's the same ripple effect caused by heat on a hot large surface. Then black and whiteness appear and begin to expand.
"Hide behind some thick brush. An Alpha Beast is materializing..."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 20, 2017)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> "It's okay for now, I'm here."
> Along the way, Jin comes across tall military-ish fences. They look like electric fences but no electricity is being made in them.
> "You're close."
> Further into the vicinity, the air begins to ripple. It's the same ripple effect caused by heat on a hot large surface. Then black and whiteness appear and begin to expand.
> "Hide behind some thick brush. An Alpha Beast is materializing..."


Jin narrows his eyes at the black and white aura expanding in the vicinity, and slides across the ground a flat, circular device on the ground, which projects a hologram of hinself, in plain view. Then, he cloaks himself in a wormhole and vanishes out of sight, but still keeping an eye on the beast materializing itself.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Apr 20, 2017)

The portal opens fully, and a giant hunched creature about half a meter taller than Jin comes through. It has black fur like coat with a skull for a head but no eyes. It has visibly large horns and long thick claws. It's followed by 2 others. 2 of them have their horns expanding towards the side, looking similar to how a jester's two ends stretch opposite sides. The difference being they don't have a skull, but a black ominous spot on their faces, their eyes not visible, except for their human teeth like smile. 
The Alpha Beast takes notice of the hologram. It inhails half a second, then fires a very forceful thick beam of blackness, ripping the trees and fauna behind it. The Alpha Beast slashes at the image for a few seconds until loosing interest. It walks away, with the others following behind, one emitting a long deep low pitched "Aiiiiiiiie" sound. 

"God, Lurkers too? Alphas are bad, but Lurkers? Oh you got to be kidding..."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 20, 2017)

Jin doesn't dare even try to speak, not after what he just sees from the Alpha Beast, and what he hears from Violet, about these "Lurkers". He appears behind a bush, out of the monsters' sights, and makes a text message to the map hologram back at Violet's location.

"I DIDN'T SIGN UP FOR THAT SHIT-- oh, just kidding. Seriously, though, any idea how to take them down without, I dunno, being blown to pieces in oblivion ?"

After sending the message, he takes a peek at the monsters again, and slides another hologram projector in the ground. The image this time is Jin holding a sniper rifle, and as it "fires", an extremely loud gunshot echoes across the vicinity.
Jin takes the chance when the beasts are distracted and quickly rushes pass them.
Another message sent in.

"Pressing on ! Calling in for navigation ! Over !"


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Apr 21, 2017)

"You will need heavy artillery. Their skin is dense as hell. Something like a Batret 50 Cal should do it. But in this enviroment will make them hard to spot from afar." 

The beasts head toward the source of the noise and investigate for a couple seconds before leaving again. It seems they are smarter than they look, and probably won't fall for the same trick again. 

"The road ahead looks clear, you should be seeing the compund right about now. There's a few skirmishers blocking enterance, you should clear them."


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 21, 2017)

(I'm pretty sure that the story can't continue until this side plot is over with. I'm also pretty sure that it's not even taking place in the same universe anymore)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 21, 2017)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> (I'm pretty sure that the story can't continue until this side plot is over with. I'm also pretty sure that it's not even taking place in the same universe anymore)


(This ain't side-plot anymore... it's a freaking *DLC* now, hahaha)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Apr 21, 2017)

(It's probably going to be a while before the OP resumes again.)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 21, 2017)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (This ain't side-plot anymore... it's a freaking *DLC* now, hahaha)


(Yeah, it basically is a DLC now. Ya know, the DLC with Barret 50. Cal rifles in a primarily magic-based game)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 21, 2017)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> (Yeah, it basically is a DLC now. Ya know, the DLC with Barret 50. Cal rifles in a primarily magic-based game)


(There are sci-fi stuffs in this too, pal)



Corrupt-Canine said:


> "You will need heavy artillery. Their skin is dense as hell. Something like a Batret 50 Cal should do it. But in this enviroment will make them hard to spot from afar."


Jin thinks for a while, then looks at his shotguns, and presses his lips :

- You said their skin... but have you ever thought of turning them upside down from inside out ?

As he says so, he notices the beasts are having better reactions towards his hologram.

- These beasts seem to know to learn... shit is just gettin' more and more unreal, isn't it... and to think you people have to deal with them on a daily basis. Sheesh.

He continues pressing on, until he sees the copound, and takes a good look at the monsters blocking the entrance. As he narrows his eyes and adjusts his visor, he puts a lolipop in his mouth in a side, in a fashion similar to cowboys, then readies his shotguns :

- It's new moon.

Then, in the blink of an eye, he pulls the triggers as fast as he can. The shotguns don't fire out any visible projectiles or make any audible noises, but the monsters stagger backward a moment after every time Jin pulls the triggers, as a blast of frost blows up at their bodies, until they're all in frozen pieces.
Jin smirks :

- Invisible and completely silent frost moonlight ! Pretty cool, eh ?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 21, 2017)

(Forgot : this is what Jin did when he took down the beasts)






(Starts at 0:51 : he locks-on the targets through his visor to get clear shots before executing the attacks)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Apr 21, 2017)

"Yeah. They are part of the reason why we don't really practice magic often. Darn things show up and nullifies every known ability." 

(Oh, High noon.) 

"The coast is clear now. The door should be open."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 21, 2017)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> "Yeah. They are part of the reason why we don't really practice magic often. Darn things show up and nullifies every known ability."


Jin glances at his shotgun again, then back at where the beasts leave.

- I got a trick for you... opening a wormhole right inside their body, then throw all your big bullets and cannon-balls into their insides. Originally magic, but I tried with tech, and succeeded too.

He walks forth while removing the chambers of the shotguns, in a fashion similar to reloading a revolver. He jams a large pack with 6 slots of shotgun shells inside the chamber, then puts it back, and hammers it.
The door opens. Jin stands at the front, now not with his shotguns, but with his twin katanas, smirking :

- Objective A cleared. Commence attack on objective B.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Apr 21, 2017)

Inside the bulding, it's pretty dark. Other than the few emergency lights shining, most of the place is out of power. And very dirty. 
"This whole place looks like it was abandoned for a many years, but strangely for only about a few days. It doesn't look bad, it looks horrible!"
On the ground, there is a lot of pebbles, debris, spent bullets, random guns on the floor, and some broken glass. There's an elevator to the top, except it has no power and no emergency door to climb to the top. The stairs seem like a good idea which are located in the back of the building. 
"It's a good idea to turn the power on first. That way, the elevator will be available for them to take and get out. The basement is a couple halls down, though the door requires a key. It couldn't hurt just to smash it down.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 21, 2017)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> Inside the bulding, it's pretty dark. Other than the few emergency lights shining, most of the place is out of power. And very dirty.
> "This whole place looks like it was abandoned for a many years, but strangely for only about a few days. It doesn't look bad, it looks horrible!"
> On the ground, there is a lot of pebbles, debris, spent bullets, random guns on the floor, and some broken glass. There's an elevator to the top, except it has no power and no emergency door to climb to the top. The stairs seem like a good idea which are located in the back of the building.
> "It's a good idea to turn the power on first. That way, the elevator will be available for them to take and get out. The basement is a couple halls down, though the door requires a key. It couldn't hurt just to smash it down.


Jin takes a good look at the vicinity from the entrance and frowns at how rundown it all looks. He can't imagine how it'd feel like to have to stay here just to hide from monsters being on the loose.

- Looks like hell, if you ask me.

He tries to stay as close to the wall as possible, with his visor turned on to help him see better in the dark, all the while trying to avoid getting in plain sight or stepping on anything on the floor to cause noises. It's either him or any of the monster in the area. He tries to joke, but his voice a bit shaky, probably because of the darkness making him uncomfortable.

- Tell me if you see anything moving, so I'll know to run.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Apr 21, 2017)

"I don't see anything moving yet." 
A dead body is seen inside an open room he is passing, in uniform but covered with black bile and his skin is discolored. There's an obvious injury on his chest. 
"If we can turn on the power, the electric fences should be able to keep them out."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 21, 2017)

Jin walks pass the room with the dead body. A disturbing and unsettling thought crosses his mind as he frowns in disgust and fear.
He's watched enough "Let's Play Dead Space" on YouTube to know what to expect from a dead body in a place overwhelmed by mutated monsters.
With a click on the cock of the shotgun, and a pull of the trigger, he dismembers the corpse into bits, to make sure it won't suddenly stand up and turn into a monster and flank him from behind.
Once nothing of it is left, he presses on.

- Hey, just askin'... those monsters can't mutate dead bodies into creepy walking sons of bitches, right ?... Right ?


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Apr 21, 2017)

"They're... not supposed to as far as we know. They can only corrupt, infect, and mutate living people." 
Further down, there's a map showing where the basement is. 
There is banging that can be heard in the walls and under, like scuttling of some kind. 
"There's movement, but I can't see what it is. Oh wait, I think something is following you inside. It looks like a corrupted human."
The thing is some human male hugging its arms close to itsself as if cold. It's breathing heavily and begins wandering around from the main enterance. It's glowing white and has a worried looking face. It's followed by another human abomination, one sounding clearly pissed, wearing a torn jacket, and hunched forward.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 21, 2017)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> "They're... not supposed to as far as we know. They can only corrupt, infect, and mutate living people."


Jin lets out a quiet sigh in relief :

- Thank goodness...

He then continues on his way, until he sees the two corrupted humanoid abomination.



Corrupt-Canine said:


> The thing is some human male hugging its arms close to itsself as if cold. It's breathing heavily and begins wandering around from the main enterance. It's glowing white and has a worried looking face. It's followed by another human abomination, one sounding clearly pissed, wearing a torn jacket, and hunched forward.


The fearful and scared look on his face seems to be for the moment he sees his own grave.
He gulps nervously, then bares his teeth in a defensive/aggressive manner, and narrows his eyes through the iron sights of his shotguns. His voice gets so shaky and his breath so heavy that he can't speak anymore. He sends a text message to the map hologram.

"Can you send me a list of types of these sons of bitches, so I'll know how to take them down, or just run for my life ?..."

He looks at the two abomination, feeling like he's watching two walking corpses.
He's faced so many monsters his whole life, but they're just aggressive/feral beasts in the wild. He's never had to face zombie-like ones before, and this first time of his is making him wish he had amnesia so he'd get the images of those "things" off his mind.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Apr 21, 2017)

"Well from the looks of this Screamer, it looks like a docile Screamer. As long as you don't directly injure it, or approach it too close, you should be fine. That aggressive one, not so much." 
"The docile ones are skiddish and won't scream as long as you don't bother them. They won't attack you, ever. The neutral ones will only get aggressive if you act negatively toward them. They mostly keep to themselves and wander. The neutrals will attack you when provoked. The last ones, the aggressive Screamers, will alert everything and attack you on sight. Unfortunately, the aggressive Screamers are the most common. But in this situation, that one is a docile."
"If you want to get rid of them without them alerting everything in the area, kill them fast. Don't allow the aggresive ones to call out for help or react. I hope this helps..."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 21, 2017)

Jin readies his visor and his shotguns again.

- You only got one shot, do not miss your chance to blow. This opportunuty comes once in a lifetime.

It's new moon.

Then, with several pulls of the triggers, several invisible and inaudible frost moonlight lazer blasts go clean through the monsters' heads from behind.
Once they're done with, Jin swiftly engages the entrance and looks around, before descending down the basement.

- Oh and, just a heads-up... after we save the team, we gotta get back to our own timeline. You don't wanna cause paradoxes in the present time, trust me. I thought I'd only restore _*the condition of your body*_ back to before you took the poison, but I guess I mis-caculated something and instead accidentally took us back in time... oh well.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Apr 21, 2017)

"Let's do this quick so we can get back to our current timeline." 
Inside the basement' there's many pipes and wires along the walls and corners. Eventually there's a door called "Power room." Upon entering, the main power switch is put to on, but the chords connecting it to the entire building is messed up. It looked like something was chewing on them. There are spare chords to make a quick change. 
"That should restore power to the entire compound for now. Next, try seeing if you could reach the team somewhere on the top floor. The elevator should be available."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 21, 2017)

Jin looks at the spare chords, then at the wall, and sighs a bit.
After fixing the system and getting the powers back online, he glances at the door.

"Those sons of bitches may notice the power getting back... this is gonna be fun. Vio, see any unusual movements outside ?"


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Apr 21, 2017)

"Actually, you have some movement in the basement. I think whatever chewed those chords may be still there with you. Oh wait, many. Crap. I suggest fighting your way to the exit. Then barricade the basement door."
A creature comes into window view behind Jin from the closed power door. It appears to have a long feral skull like head but with no eye sockets, and incisor teeth that pokes out from the top of its jaw. It has a thick tuft around its neck and folded wings. It crawls on all fours while staying in the hallway. More noises can be heard, it wasn't alone. 
"Why are Fliers this far from where they usually reside? Well it at least explains what chewed the chords without dying from electrocution. Anyway, they're tougher than the others you killed recently, a bullet has a hard time piercing their ridiculously hard skulls. They are never alone. You can try escaping stealthily, or run like hell. Don't try to engage all of them, you will get overwhelmed by their numbers."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 21, 2017)

Jin perks his ears up when Violet mentions some sort of flying, and takes a peek outside to see the winged monsters.

- It just keeps getting better and better, isn't it ?... I expect a whole show of reward for all these kinds of plot-twists, Vio.

Then he readies his shotguns.

- If bullets can't pierce 'em... then I'll give 'em a different taste of hell.

He doesn't know if it'll do much to the monsters. So far, all he's seen are mutated abomination with ridiculous resistance against gunfire, but he's yet to put his invention to the test... until now.
He readies his earpiece and plugs his MP3 player in. Violet hears a song starting to play in the earpiece, as Jin chuckles.

*- I am beauty... I am grace... I hereby...*

Jin then stands back from the door, then takes a deep breath, and bursts out of the room with all his strength, obviously alarming the monsters in the immediate vicinity.
As soon as he gets out of the room, he sees all the monsters coming at him. He busts out his shotguns :

*- Shoot you in da fucking face !*

At the same time, the song reaches the chorus, at maximum volume, "IT'S RAINING MEN !!!".
Every time he pulls the triggers, a wormhole appears in front of the barrels, and a monster is blown up to oblivion due to what looks like a white hole exploding into a supernova right *inside* it. Jin, on the other hand, is shielded with a white hole around him, to block out all the damage and keep the monsters away from him.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Apr 22, 2017)

Along the way, the ground shakes, and another Flier smashes up from the ground, making a hole and pops its head out of the ground. Some bash through the doors and the whole basement soon is becoming flooded with them. The basement door is almost in view, but one flier spews a volatile black substance that instantly nullified the white hole. 
"They're coming through the floor too?!? Damn things can dig."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 22, 2017)

The flier manages to nullify the white hole shielding Jin, but is caught during his wild blasts of shotguns.
When he realizes his shield is down, he immediately activates another, this time with quantum energy generated from his armor instead, to make sure it won't be nullified again.
He adjusts the visor to take a good look at the monsters, and narrows his eyes in aggression.
A HUD appears on a corner of Violet's hologram, seemingly sent from Jin.


> > Warning : Shield down.
> > Reboot sequence, initiating...
> > Reboot sequence, completed.
> 
> ...



He flaps his wings and lifts himself up, and busts out a minigun instead. As he pulls the trigger and the barrels start rotating, a supermassive wormhole slowly forms in front of them.
Then, a series of supernova explosions, one every second, repeatedly nuke the monsters down below.

- JUSTICE RAINS FROM ABOVE !!!

After about a full minute, Jin finally empties the entire magazine of the minigun, and wipes off the monsters off the floor. He looks around a bit more to make sure nothing is hiding and preparing to flank him, but still asks Violet to be sure :

- See any more of those fuckers around ?


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Apr 22, 2017)

"ARE YOU TRYING TO COLLAPSE THE BUILDING?!? You're lucky you didn't raze the whole compound to the ground. Or hit a gas tank. Anyway, it's clear."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 22, 2017)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> "ARE YOU TRYING TO COLLAPSE THE BUILDING?!? You're lucky you didn't raze the whole compound to the ground. Or hit a gas tank. Anyway, it's clear."


Jin lands down on the basement floor with his tongue sticking out.
Then, an image is sent to Violet's hologram map :







He then puts his minigun away and walks to the door.

- Hello ? Anyone in there ?


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Apr 22, 2017)

No answer is heard, except for the buzzing sounds of the lights. 
"There is supposed to be people somewhere in the top 3 floors. Use the elevator."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 22, 2017)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> "There is supposed to be people somewhere in the top 3 floors. Use the elevator."


Jin looks up above, then shakes his head :

- No thanks... I ain't using the lift. If something breaks in while I'm inside, I'm so dead.

He then flaps his wings and soars up through the floors, until he reaches the 3rd one from above.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Apr 22, 2017)

In this floor, a lot of furniture has been used to block off certain areas and improvised as cover, including the stairs. Probably to prevent more abominations from entering the floor. No movement is heard.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 22, 2017)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> In this floor, a lot of furniture has been used to block off certain areas and improvised as cover, including the stairs. Probably to prevent more abominations from entering the floor. No movement is heard.


Jin looks around the blocked parts, then scratches his head :

"This person really thinks this is enough to keep those monsters away ?..."

He then calls out loud, to the 2 floors above as well :

- Hello ! Anyone there ? It's safe now, I've cleared all the monsters !


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 22, 2017)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> (What if we had *a mini interaction* between our characters? Not impacting the main story though. You know, *just conversation*.)


(And we're now having a whole DLC of sort, taking place in an alternate timeline, hahaha)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Apr 22, 2017)

Another peculiar detail of the floor is that there is a lot of paper, glass, and debris. So much as if someone deliberately made it that messy.
Still no answer. But the sound of breaking glass could be heard. 



Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (And we're now having a whole DLC of sort, taking place in an alternate timeline, hahaha)


(Oh. I just realized that. Dayum. I guess I got carried away.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 22, 2017)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> Another peculiar detail of the floor is that there is a lot of paper, glass, and debris. So much as if someone deliberately made it that messy.
> Still no answer. But the sound of breaking glass could be heard.


Jin perks his ears up when he hears the sound, and calls again :

- Hellooooo ! Anyone heeeeere !? I was sent here by a diplomat/leader named Violet to save you... wherever you are !


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Apr 22, 2017)

The sound comes closer, from the rustling of the papers and shifting of the debris.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 22, 2017)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> The sound comes closer, from the rustling of the papers and shifting of the debris.


Jin clicks his tongue impatiently, then readies his shotgun.

- I don't have all day, folks !

He aims the shotguns at the furniture and pulls the triggers. A supermassive wave of ultrasound at the volume of a thunderbolt blasts all the blocking objects out of place.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Apr 22, 2017)

All the debris is blown to the ends of the room. All remains silent, until Jin is suddenly attacked. He's hit by an invisible phantom that felt like a club swing.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 22, 2017)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> All the debris is blown to the ends of the room. All remains silent, until Jin is suddenly attacked. He's hit by an invisible phantom that felt like a club swing.


Jin gets staggered backward when hit, but otherwise safe from the attack, due to the white hole shielding him.

- Who's there !?

He calls in Violet :

- Hey, Vio, do you copy ? Can you see or hear any movement around here ?


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Apr 22, 2017)

"I can't see anything in the area." 
Jin starts getting pulled by the leg. He probably wouldn't expect anything strong enough to yank him off his feet, until something with a big hand pulls him with unrealistically strong force. Eventually it uncloaks and reveals to be a very tall, black humanoid figure. It's face is completely covered in a hard crystal substance as well its torso and arms. A portal manifests, and if it's not stopped, it will pull him in. 
"Ahhgh! You got to electrocute that thing!"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 22, 2017)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> "Ahhgh! You got to electrocute that thing!"


When Jin sees the creature pulling him down, he freaks out and almost drops the guns. As soon as he hears Violet, he aims them at it and pulls the triggers :

- Get off me, freak !

A blast of electricity emits from the barrels until he manages to get himself away from the beast, and rushes to the top floor.

- Vio, where's the team !? I don't see anyone here, this looks like an abandoned place !


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Apr 22, 2017)

More of them appear of varying sizes materialize. Some with human and anthro parts of their faces exposed, but crystals forming on them. They have sharp edges on their arms, others their faces covered but parts not crystallized. The mutated ones start emitting an "Uh, uhh" sound while the large tall ones make distorted noises. 
The large one shot earlier is startled but then regains composure and chases Jin. 
"I don't see the others, they're probably higher or lower on the floors! Just hurry and get out from the windows!"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 23, 2017)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> "I don't see the others, they're probably higher or lower on the floors! Just hurry and get out from the windows!"


- You have got to be kidding me, girl !

Jin rushes out of the way and busts out his minigun again.

- Vio, you tell the team to get the elevator and get their ass outta here, wherever they are now ! I'll stay and hold these fuckers !

He then goes all-out with the supernova like before, not planning to leave one of them alive :

- COME GET SOME, FREAKS !


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Apr 23, 2017)

"Alright, I'll guide them in where they need to go." 
Some die in the blast, but the ones that are heavily crystallized aren't even fazed.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 23, 2017)

Jin sees that his supernova is ineffective against the crystalized monsters, and decides to go for the old trick. This time, he loads electrical starlight lazer blasts straight through the wormhole into insides them and lets loose of his attacks.

- YOU GET A BULLET, AND YOU GET A BULLET, EVERYBODY GETS A BULLET !


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Apr 23, 2017)

Every enemy except the tall ones are unaffected. The tall ones seem to be able to inhibit any portal like objects close to their own vicinity. 
"You're going to have to electrocute the tall ones."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 23, 2017)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> "You're going to have to electrocute the tall ones."


Jin flaps his wings to throw himself backward and gives himself some breathing room, then puts his gun away, and places his hand on the grip of his nodachi.
Then, with a hard yank outward, he draws and brandishes it in a flurry. It turns out to be a light saber with a pure-white blade.

- RYU-JIN NO KEN WO KURAE !

Following the trail of light created from motions of his nodachi, he forms a massive dragon from the scythe feathers of his wings, electrified with plasma energy. He then dashes forward, as the dragon follows behind him.

- EAT MY DRAGON SWORD !

As soon as he gets within range, he teleports to behind the monsters and performs a swift strike with such a wide range that cuts through all of them, followed by the dragon rushing through and assaulting them with extreme voltage of electricity.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Apr 23, 2017)

The tall creatures are incapacitated, but with some still trying to get up. 
Outside, there's a scream, followed by multiple gunfire and frenzy. 
"Dammit. These freaks were waiting outside for us!"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 23, 2017)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> "Dammit. These freaks were waiting outside for us!"


In the midst of chaos, Jin hears someone outside the compound, and thinks it's the team Violet sent him in to rescue. He breaks the windows and jumps outside :

- Jin is leaving the building !

He tosses a flashbang through the window to finish off the rest of the crystalized monsters, then flaps his wings and quickly gets to the people down below, with his light saber readied and the dragon following.
As he dives down, the dragon swoops down as well, and knocks all the monsters out of the way. Jin quickly lands in the middle of the group.

- All of you, get to the ship ! I'll hold them off !


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Apr 23, 2017)

In the corner of Jin's vision, a Lurker is seen grasping a survivor with its jaws and takes a glance at the fight before running off. While the rest of the team is running towards the ship, a screamer shows up. It alerts everything in a near radius. The Alpha Beast from before shows up accompanied by 2 other Lurkers engage the team. The Alpha fires its black beam at the dragon before running to Jin, looking angry as ever.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 23, 2017)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> In the corner of Jin's vision, a Lurker is seen grasping a survivor with its jaws and takes a glance at the fight before running off. While the rest of the team is running towards the ship, a screamer shows up. It alerts everything in a near radius. The Alpha Beast from before shows up accompanied by 2 other Lurkers engage the team. The Alpha fires its black beam at the dragon before running to Jin, looking angry as ever.


Jin busts out a large launcher and blows all monsters backward with a supermassive wave of ultrasound to give himself some breathing room. He then rushes to the survivor and, after a quick look at his injuries, places a flat and circular device on his chest. A log shows up on the display.


> > Scanning sequence, initiating...
> > Scanning sequence, completed.
> > Scanning result : injured, infected
> 
> ...


At this point, the device emits a sphere of green light, made of numbers 0 and 1, that covers the survivor's body. A 3D hologram of his body is seen floating above him, which slowly becomes more colored and with a physical form, until it is essentially a copy of his body, but without the infection from the Lurker.
It then shifts his subconscious from his old body to the newly created one, and once done, the old body slowly fades away.
Meanwhile, Jin shifts his gaze to the monsters, and adjusts his visor as he stands in between the survivor and them.

- Meka-activated !

He tosses out about 10 other devices, which and digi-struct (digitally construct) collosal robots that tower over him by two meters. Each is armed with rocket launchers, lazer cannons, and miniguns on its shoulders, and two light sabers on its hands.


> > Restoration sequence, completed.
> 
> > Immunity system : good
> 
> ...


As the sphere of light fades away, Jin quickly carries the survivor back to the ship with the rest, and hops in, leaving the mechs to hold the monsters off.

- We're not missing anyone, are we ?


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Apr 23, 2017)

"That should be everyone. Everyone who isn't infected." The man wearing the dark brown uniform plated with armor introduces himself as the leader of the squad. "So much for trying to retake the compound. They just keep coming in further and further."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 23, 2017)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> "That should be everyone. Everyone who isn't infected." The man wearing the dark brown uniform plated with armor introduces himself as the leader of the squad. "So much for trying to retake the compound. They just keep coming in further and further."


Jin introduces himself as well :

- Jin Lust-Sin, magician and technician, at your service. Yes, you can already tell I'm not from your nation.

He sits back and lets out a sigh, his wings folded back behind his armor, as the plasma energy fades away. He takes off his helmet to clean his sweats ; the soldier sees that he has blood-red eyes like a vampire.
He, on the other hand, doesn't really mind, and lets out a yawn, sounding tired :

- Glad to see all of you back in one piece... I can't imagine being stuck with those sons of bitches.

He then takes out a remote control :

- To be honest, I don't think there's any point in retaking the compound... with those monsters on the loose, it's suicide. If you allow me, one click and those monsters go down straight to hell... but also what's left of the compound.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Apr 23, 2017)

"Yes I could tell. But just to let you know, the stuff you have now won't be enough to kill every variant."
"Also I've already had the place rigged to blow." He takes out a tablet and starts pushing in commands. "The nuclear reactor is set to overheat and now explode." In the distance you can see a small mushroom cloud where the base used to be. "I snagged this before the place ran rampant with them."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 23, 2017)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> "Yes I could tell. But just to let you know, the stuff you have now won't be enough to kill every variant."
> "Also I've already had the place rigged to blow." He takes out a tablet and starts pushing in commands. "The nuclear reactor is set to overheat and now explode." In the distance you can see a small mushroom cloud where the base used to be. "I snagged this before the place ran rampant with them."


Jin puts the remote control away with a smirk :

- That makes two of us then. I was just about to set my mechs to self-destruct anyway.

He stretches a bit, and yawns again :

- Alright, all safe and sound... that's all I really care about... now for a nap until we're back at the base...

(Let's skip ahead)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Apr 23, 2017)

(Skipped back to the HQ.) 
Everyone was dropped and head back to their jobs and lives. Jin meets back with Violet and talks with him in private. She tells him that during the near end when the evacuation happened, she started having turns. She put back on the special trinket Jin gave to her to stop the infection. While she was trying to maintain control, someone else was monitoring the mission. 
"I guess it didn't really work. It must be ingrained into my body so much that manipulating time doesn't stop it, but this other thing helps though." 
"On a side note, it turns out that the rich guy was responsible for contaminating me with that corrupting substance. He barricaded himself in his mansion and guarded by several of his goons. Police are at a stand off with him. I think it's time to end this conspiring individual."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 23, 2017)

Jin lets out a disappointed sigh at how he can't help Violet with her disease, no matter what he tries, and feels like he's absolutely hopeless.
When he hears her mentioning the rich guy, however, his distress is turned into fury and anger. The more he hears her talk about him, the harder he grinds his teeth.
However, he suddenly remembers something, and gives Violet the device he used to help prevent the survivor from being infected.

- One last try...

He tells her of how he managed to "stop" the infection, by literally transfering the survivor's subconscious to a copy of his body, which was without the infection in the first place.
His voice is full of hopes.

- Just... let me try one more time, please... just one more time.

He holds Violet's hands in a rather desperate way :

- I can't stand seeing someone I know turning into those monsters. Yes, you and I are from different nations and societies, I get it, but there's still something that makes me really not at peace with myself until I make sure there's a way to stop this nasty infection. I'm not convinced that your condition is incurable, not just yet.

He looks straight into Violet's eyes, hoping to hear her say yes.

- My main concern isn't an enemy's defeat. I stand for my allies' safety and well-being first. I can worry about that rich jackass later. Just... please.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Apr 23, 2017)

She let's out a sigh. 
"Look Jin, I'm not really comfortable losing my body and replacing it with another. And to be honest, we can't always avoid death. I can hold onto this thing you gave me and as long as I keep it, I won't turn. Maybe it does get rid of the corruption, though we don't know if it's subconsciously ingrained." 
"I came to look for anything special on the Historium looking for a cure. It may take the creation of a panacea to get rid of this. You might put this cure first, but I want to confront 'him' before anything else."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 23, 2017)

Jin looks down in defeat, having to understand and accepts that he's done all he can, and yet is crossing the line to that of the gods. He looks so miserable now, as if he's the one with the ill fate, not Violet, though.
With nothing more than a nod to tell her that he's known where to stop now, he looks away, avoiding eye contact, seemingly ashamed of himself for some reasons, and steps away from her a bit.
He doesn't seem to feel like he has the stomach to utter out half a word anymore.
He draws out his two katanas and holds them vertically to his two sides, with his arms croseed, as he kneels down, in front of Violet, for a short while, before standing back up and walking off, in complete silence.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Apr 23, 2017)

Violet watches on with a face of blank emotion. She returns a call from the police holding up at the mansion, discussing the next move. She looks back then her attention to the call. 
"I guess this is when we part ways." She said to herself.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 23, 2017)

A text message suddenly appears on a hologram screen in front of Violet.

"Lemme know when you're ready to hunt down that fucker. The sooner we get it done with, the sooner we can get back to our timeline. I'm waiting outside here when you're ready to move out."


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Apr 23, 2017)

"I am ready. We could do it right now, I also have the police force at my disposal."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 23, 2017)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> "I am ready. We could do it right now, I also have the police force at my disposal."


(Jin and Violet's police force be like)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Apr 24, 2017)

(Oh wow.)

"From what we know, he has a lot of people heavily armed and guarding him. From the first attempt to infiltrate the mansion, the guy has some extremely powerful magic users. They appear to be mercs or body guards for hire. Either way, he's conspired to kill me on top of attempt of political assassination. I am definitely not letting him get away with this."


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Apr 24, 2017)

She steps back and examines his new looking form, somewhat amused.
"You'll be fine. Though they got some creatures that some guy mind controls, so watch your back. I assume you're ready?"


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Apr 24, 2017)

The party is taken to the mansion's first long distance entrance where a blockade is set up. The lead officer explains the situation. 
"As you can see, the mansion is about 50 meters from this gate. Inside, it's huge and packed with various dangers. The first police that entered failed to detain him. At this point, arresting him isn't an option, and we don't know if some officers are being held hostage."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 24, 2017)

(kinda running outta interest for RPs with magic in general these days...)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Apr 25, 2017)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (kinda running outta interest for RPs with magic in general these days...)


(I've been feeling the same. I wish there was something more interesting to spice RPing up, like maybe doodle each other scene.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 25, 2017)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> (I've been feeling the same. I wish there was something more interesting to spice RPing up, like maybe doodle each other scene.)


(I got an idea... do this whole fight scene without magic and super-advanced weaponized technology. No monsters. No laser. No light-sabers. No magic. None of that. Just good ol' AK47 or M16 and be done with it like real men do.)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Apr 25, 2017)

(I guess. Though, that would mean you'd have to be more careful. A couple of hits is all it takes to go down.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 25, 2017)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> (I guess. Though, that would mean you'd have to be more careful. A couple of hits is all it takes to go down.)


(Works for me. Though, that means our posts, after the officer warned us, need some serious editing. I deleted mine, though.)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Apr 25, 2017)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Works for me. Though, that means our posts, after the officer warned us, need some serious editing. I deleted mine, though.)


(Makes sense. I will need some time to edit and rearrange some detail.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 25, 2017)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> The party is taken to the mansion's first long distance entrance where a blockade is set up. The lead officer explains the situation.
> "As you can see, the mansion is about 50 meters from this gate. Inside, it's huge and packed with various dangers. The first police that entered failed to detain him. At this point, arresting him isn't an option, and we don't know if some officers are being held hostage."


Jin cracks his knuckles, then spikes up his mane like no-one's business.

- Sounds like fun.

He adjusts his leather jacket, puts on his finger-less gloves, and splits his mane, below his chin, apart : two silver-white military dog tags and a black spiky collar can be seen fastened on his neck. Then, he wears two wolf skulls on his shoulders.
Finally, he straps two katanas on his sides and a nodachi on his back, and a pair of sawed-off shotguns on his lower back.

- So, what's the plan ?


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Apr 25, 2017)

"The plan is we are going to try finding a detour inside. The entrance is probably guarded by a lot of gunmen. Perhaps through the backyard where it's more easily infiltrated, but also guarded. That way, we will have easy access to the inside once we take the back. The front is just too risky and out in the open."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 25, 2017)

Jin nods in agreement, and cracks his knuckles.

- Let's do this thing. Lead the way, and I'm right behind.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Apr 25, 2017)

"We have a team that is going to attack from the backyard. It's large and there will be many spots to engage from. Although it's huge, there's cover and more places to swarm them from."
Jin is automatically grouped with another team of medium armored infiltrators, about 12, and they make their way by going around the mansion and through the brush. A captain marked with dark blue stripes in addition to his armor says he will guide the team.
"The moment we reach the backyard, do not engage yet. I will pin point all of you to different areas so we can hit them from any side possible. Unfortunately, we can't have air support because we found out the hard way that they have anti air ordinance. These people are armed to take on an army, expect them to fight like an army. These mercs, thugs, and hired gunman are organized and smart."
They begin halfway through the mansion's side brush with a scattered amount of trees and aot of ground mulch. Bushes are pretty thick and various elevated land is in the area.
"This is a pretty long walk. Damn mansion is huge."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 25, 2017)

(Skiiiiip)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 27, 2017)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> "This is a pretty long walk. Damn mansion is huge."


While walking, Jin slightly elbows at Violet, then taps his finger on his left wrist, to tell her that they should make this quick so they can get back to their own timeline.
He then glances at his red arm and the shadow of his wings in silence, and looks away. A thought crosses his mind.

"Who... or what... am I really fighting for ?... Is there no possible end to all this violence ? Does it really have to be this way ?"

The more the thought lingers in his mind, the less he wants to take up arms.

"I never want to fight... it just all comes to me..."

He lets out a sigh :

"... There must be a way to settle this in peace. I'm tired of shedding blood."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 27, 2017)

(Is this RP officially dead now ?)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Apr 28, 2017)

(Not yet. Sorry, busy lately.)
"We're putting an end to this man. An attempted political assassination. And I won't let him get away with this. If he's the one who almost killed me, I will make him regret that decision."
She clearly looks frustrated. 
"Police Corps can't even bring down one man. Jin, if you don't want to, you can leave. But this problem will be taken care of, even if I have to explode the entire building." 
Violet has some personal beef with the rich guy who tried to kill her.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 28, 2017)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> "Police Corps can't even bring down one man. Jin, if you don't want to, you can leave. But this problem will be taken care of, even if I have to explode the entire building."


Jun clenches his fist and presses his lips, looking determined.

- I can't leave. Not just yet. I still gotta take you back to our time to make sure the present isn't altered too much.

He cracks his knuckles, and bares his teeth. His eyes slowly shift from blood-red back to normal (golden-yellow iris and ivory-yellow sclera), and his left arm changes from all blood-red to just having blood-red tattoos running pass his wrist.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Apr 30, 2017)

"Let's just finish this."
Violet then stays far behind so the team can do their business. 

"There it is. I can see the whole backyard surrounded by about 15 guards. One of them has a mounted gun, and 2 more guards at his sides. This place has been turned into a fort. This is what we'll do."
The captain orders 3 plain infantry each to take opposite sides. He gets the rangers to support from the sides of the backyard. He tells Jin to takes one of the sides. 
The captain pulls out a mortar.
"I'm going to mortar bomb that mounted gunner, and when I do, you all strike."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 30, 2017)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> "I'm going to mortar bomb that mounted gunner, and when I do, you all strike."


Jin takes a glance at the backyard, then nods.

- Whoever go with me, stay behind me. My wings should be able to keep you covered long enough.

He then readies two large riot shields on both his hands. Each is rectangular-shaped, at the size of 100cm (width) x 150cm (height).

- Just in case...


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 4, 2017)

( @DragonMaster21 , @Corrupt-Canine , any of you alive, or are y'all lost in time ?)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (May 7, 2017)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> ( @DragonMaster21 , @Corrupt-Canine , any of you alive, or are y'all lost in time ?)


(Alive. Whenever you guys are ready to progress with the main story, tell me and I can set things in motion.)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (May 7, 2017)

(I'm still here and waiting as well.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 7, 2017)

DragonMaster21 said:


> (Alive. Whenever you guys are ready to progress with the main story, tell me and I can set things in motion.)





Abyssalrider said:


> (I'm still here and waiting as well.)


(Starting to regret getting carried away with the side plot, ugh... if you don't mind, @Corrupt-Canine , let's just say the mission is success.)
(Now, one thing is I have a lot of changes after taking part in the whole side plot, if you don't mind. Will get to it in the next post right now.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 8, 2017)

GENERAL INFO

NAME - Jin Lust-Sin
AGE - 21
GENDER - Male
RACE - Void-Walker (Dajerre (kangaroo-raptor crossbreed) in appearance)
GODLY PARENT - Ptah, god of craftsmen and architects

STATS (idk how this thing works so I still leave the stats as they were at lv 1)

Level : 25
HP : 250
MP : 200
SP : 100

APPEARANCE


Spoiler: REQUIP : Devotion And Determination














Spoiler: REQUIP : Dawn And Dusk (DAD)











WEAPONS


Spoiler: Devotion









TYPE : minigun
DAMAGE TYPE : magic
DAMAGE : 50% of Jin's M.ATK and AGI
RANGE : 500m
ATTACK SPEED : 10 shots per turn






Spoiler: Determination









TYPE : launcher
DAMAGE TYPE : physical
DAMAGE : 50% of Jin's P.ATK and AGI
RANGE : 200m
ATTACK SPEED : 1 shot per turn






Spoiler: Shield of the Dusk









TYPE : Shield (Kite Shield)
SIZE : 75cm width / 100cm height
DEFENSE : 100% of Jin's P.DEF and M.DEF
BASH DAMAGE : 10% of Jin's P.ATK






Spoiler: Shield of the Dawn









TYPE : Shield (Heavy Shield)
SIZE : 120cm width / 160cm height
DEFENSE : 250% of Jin's P.DEF and M.DEF
BASH DAMAGE : 10% of Jin's P.ATK




Skills :

ATK - 25
M.ATK - 10
DEF - 25
M.DEF - 10
AGLTY - 25
INT - 10


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 8, 2017)

(I'm still updating my list of magic and special strikes, but go ahead and progress the story if you want)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (May 10, 2017)

(I'm back, and yeah, let's say it was a success.)
(Also I'm ready for the main story to re-continue.)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (May 10, 2017)

(agreed)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 10, 2017)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> let's say it was a success)














Corrupt-Canine said:


> (Also I'm ready for the main story to re-continue.)


Jin and Violet exit the alternative timeline, and come back to their actual one.
As the two leave Jin's temple and walks out of the field of frozen time, Jin checks the clock :

- Wow, we've been in the past for a whole month and it's been only 1 hour in the present.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (May 15, 2017)

"Well at least we set everything right the best we could, now I can focus on another important thing. You don't have to help me anymore, and I'm not sure how to repay you..."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 15, 2017)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> "Well at least we set everything right the best we could, now I can focus on another important thing. You don't have to help me anymore, and I'm not sure how to repay you..."


Jin cracks his knuckles and stretches a bit, as if he just woke up from a long sleep :

- No prob, girl... if you really wanna repay me, you can help me advertise my weapons at your place. Never hurts to have a few more customers to keep my business goin'.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (May 15, 2017)

"Ah, sure, I'll definitely do that. By the way, I find out about this thing called the Historium, and I'm trying to find out more about it, know anything?"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 15, 2017)

- Beats me. History ain't my stuff.

Jin shrugs, having next to no idea about what in the world this "Historium" thing is.

- All I care about is affording food to put on the table for my kids.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (May 16, 2017)

"Maybe you know someone that might know something about it?"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 16, 2017)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> "Maybe you know someone that might know something about it?"


Jin shrugs again :

- No idea either, girl.

He then starts to walk away.

- C'mon, we're goin' home.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 16, 2017)

( @DragonMaster21 dude, are you still alive ? Don't tell me this RP is dead like your earlier one)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (May 16, 2017)

"Wait, I don't really have a place to stay, is it fine if I stay at your place?"
She scratches her back head, thinking she asked a stupid question, not following him yet.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 16, 2017)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> "Wait, I don't really have a place to stay, is it fine if I stay at your place?"


Jin glances back with a slightly surprised look on his face, but it only takes him as much as 10 seconds for an answer.

- Of course. Just hope you're ok with a bunch of kids running around. Recently I just adopted a few more, now there're 13 kids in total.

He chuckles and shakes his head in the sort of "goodness me, can't believe it..." manner, then motions his hand :

- Make sure you keep the cross near you at all times, alright ? I don't wanna inject you and make the kids get the wrong idea.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (May 17, 2017)

"Yeah, thanks. I really don't have anywhere else to stay. And of course I'll keep it hidden on me."
"13 kids, that's a lot. I won't try to be a burden. I'll look for a job to support myself so I won't act as dead weight for you to take care of."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 17, 2017)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> "Yeah, thanks. I really don't have anywhere else to stay. And of course I'll keep it hidden on me."
> "13 kids, that's a lot. I won't try to be a burden. I'll look for a job to support myself so I won't act as dead weight for you to take care of."


Jin makes a smirk :

- I think we can help each other in this case. You help me with my business, like I said before, and you're already supporting your own accomodation.

He then chuckles at the mention of his children.

- I know, that's like a whole pack already... but don't worry, they're all in their early teen age. The youngest two are 13, and the oldest are 17, soon to be 18, not the sort of infants or toddlers... the only ACTUAL kids in the family are my 4 grand-children. 4 puppies.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (May 29, 2017)

(So...is this rp officially dead?)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 29, 2017)

(Super ded'd)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 29, 2017)

Abyssalrider said:


> (So...is this rp officially dead?)





Azrion/Zhalo said:


> (Super ded'd)


(oh you bet it is...)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Jun 2, 2017)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (oh you bet it is...)


(I'm at the point where I'm questioning my sanity for trying to host RPs anymore, during the school year its just too difficult. I am still interested in continuing, but only if my failure to be active hasn't killed all of your interest and/ or opinions of me. I understand completely if my inability to keep active is making you guys dislike me).


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 2, 2017)

DragonMaster21 said:


> (I'm at the point where I'm questioning my sanity for trying to host RPs anymore, during the school year its just too difficult. I am still interested in continuing, but only if my failure to be active hasn't killed all of your interest and/ or opinions of me. I understand completely if my inability to keep active is making you guys dislike me).


(Meh, not entirely your fault. Still interested cuz there's nothing else to do around here anyway. This tavern (the section of FAF) holds as many interesting tales as the number zero.)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Jun 2, 2017)

(I will follow if you continue.)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jun 2, 2017)

(Same, i enjoy your rp's but i feel they'd be better served in Discord than a forum)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 2, 2017)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> (I will follow if you continue.)


(I was waiting for your reply, kid)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Jun 2, 2017)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (I was waiting for your reply, kid)


(Oh, I forgot about that.) 
"Well that's a relief, I'm not very good with kids, especially younger ones." 
"Also, I've been thinking, that black bile from before, I want to find some people that might help with analyzing this stuff. Perhaps a cure, or even some type of special formula that can kill every form of this species that harbors this liquid substance."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 2, 2017)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> (Oh, I forgot about that.)
> "Well that's a relief, I'm not very good with kids, especially younger ones."
> "Also, I've been thinking, that black bile from before, I want to find some people that might help with analyzing this stuff. Perhaps a cure, or even some type of special formula that can kill every form of this species that harbors this liquid substance."


Jin glances at Violet with raised eyebrows.

- I think I know a way for this...

He points at the white cross Violet is wearing.

- If I can make some sort of magic potion outta that thing, perhaps we have a better chance than... yeah, than whatever I was doing earlier.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Jun 2, 2017)

"Even if we risk damaging this? I think we should look for more help later. I got more blue vials, but if this trinket loses its effects, you know what happens next. Unless you have spares."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 3, 2017)

Jin clicks his tongue :

- I can make more of those trinkets, so yes, I say we have quite a few spares to experiment on.

Soon the two get back to his house. It's only the middle of the morning, the kids are around to receive customers while their father was away.
One of the kids, a green leopard, runs up to the two (and appears that he's actually a bit taller than his father).

- Mew ! Daddy home !

Jin chuckles and boops the leopard.

- Kitty still doin' good at home ?

The leopard sticks his tongue out and wags his tail :

- Mew ! Yes, daddy ! And... we have guest ?

Jin glances at Violet :

- This is Bogu, one of my oldest kids. He's 18 soon... and taller than me. He's a leopard, but I usually call him "kitty".

He then glances back at Bogu :

- This is Violet, my... actually, our co-worker. She stays with us, and in return helps us around with our business.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Jun 3, 2017)

"Ah, so experimenting shouldn't hurt." 
---
"Yeah, pretty much. I'm not strong for heavy stuff, so I may need help There's no heavy work, is there? Anyway, I will come and go, I'll be here for some time."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 3, 2017)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> "Yeah, pretty much. I'm not strong for heavy stuff, so I may need help There's no heavy work, is there? Anyway, I will come and go, I'll be here for some time."


Jin gives a thumbs-up :

- No worries, you can just give us a hand with tailoring and the sort, if you feel like it. Clothes and robes are in the list, too, not just armors made of plates of iron and steel.

He then starts to walk inside.

- C'mon, lemme get you to your room.

The house appears to have only one storey, with one large hallway. On two sides are the children's bedrooms, each next to a small bathroom. There's a sign that writes their name on the door of their respective bedrooms, too.
Jin's room is at the end of the hallway. However, beneath his name, the sign also reads, "All-Father".
Jin clicks his tongue and pushes the door open.
The room appears to be somewhat simple : just a large bed, a table, a computer, and two windows set on the walls. However, it also looks pretty messy, with papers all over the floors, looking like sketches of his armors and weapons.

- ... Mind giving me a hand with this, Vio ?


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Jun 3, 2017)

"That's a lot of junk, but sure."
"So you worked here making blueprints?"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 4, 2017)

(Update to my char)


Spoiler: BASIC INFO




NAME : Genjin Lust-Sin
AGE : 21
GENDER : male
RACE : Dajerre (minotaur-snake)
GODLY PARENT : none











Spoiler: WEAPON : "Titanic Masamune"








Named after the legendary Japanese sword that represented blessed holy protection, this oversized nodachi features an impressive reach and durability, but also an unusually thick blade (about an inch). Its damage output benefits from 100% of Genjin's ATK and M.ATK, as well as the number and potency of the target's buffs. However, it's unable to do fatal damage to living targets (cannot reduce their health to zero).





Spoiler: MAGIC




Domination (stars, cosmos and dimensions)
Arcane (time, divine incantation and creation/restoration)
Necromancy (bone, blood and tombstone)
Nature (earth, water and wind)
Genjin can switch between his schools of magic to adapt to the battlefield as the situations call for it. When a school is active, he can cast spells of that school with no mana cost, but he also loses access to magic spells of other schools.
Genjin's snake tail can use magic independently (within the respective school that is active at the given time), and also benefits from the no-mana advantage.





Spoiler: PASSIVE SKILLS




Determination : Genjin completely ignores disables (stun, slow, cripple, daze, etc) caused by physical attacks
Bravery : each enemy present in the fight increases Genjin's damage-resistance by 10% (the effect is lost when the fight ends)
Patience : after each turn, Genjin's damage-resistance increases by 10% (the effect stacks, but is lost when the fight ends)
Justice : whenever a teammate takes damage, Genjin adds that amount of damage as bonus to his next attack (*)
Perseverance : whenever he takes damage, Genjin adds that amount of damage as bonus to his next attack (*)

Integrity : bonus elemental damage (fire, frost, shock, poison, etc), when applied to Genjin, is converted to physical instead
Kindness : Genjin's healing magic removes all disables caused by physical attacks


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 4, 2017)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> "That's a lot of junk, but sure."
> "So you worked here making blueprints?"


Genjin kneels down and gathers the papers on the floor. The snake (his tail) also gets them with its mouth. It appears to be acting on its own.

- Yeah, I draw blueprints here. Mostly weapons, sometimes armors. Never any clothing, though, because I don't know nothing about tailoring.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Sep 10, 2017)

Sorry... I wanted to RP in this place, but it should be obvious now that I'm not active enough to be considered at all worthy of hosting anything...

I probably won't be posting anything about RPs anymore,  if any of you ever read this.
I'll lurk, though.


----------



## Steelite (Sep 11, 2017)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Sorry... I wanted to RP in this place, but it should be obvious now that I'm not active enough to be considered at all worthy of hosting anything...
> 
> I probably won't be posting anything about RPs anymore,  if any of you ever read this.
> I'll lurk, though.


That sucks ; I like your RPs.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Sep 13, 2017)

Oh hey, he finally returned only to mention how he was far too slow to keep this thing alive. Oh well


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Sep 13, 2017)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Oh hey, he finally returned only to mention how he was far too slow to keep this thing alive. Oh well


I'm not cut out for hosting RPs. It's something that I should have accepted after Tales of Deities and moved on. I couldn’t do it in the place I came from, I can't do it here.

Even though I love both of the concepts, and can imagine a lot of good for both of them, it's not fair for me to keep trying, only to massively disappoint everyone involved.  That's rude.


----------



## Steelite (Sep 13, 2017)

DragonMaster21 said:


> I'm not cut out for hosting RPs. It's something that I should have accepted after Tales of Deities and moved on. I couldn’t do it in the place I came from, I can't do it here.
> 
> Even though I love both of the concepts, and can imagine a lot of good for both of them, it's not fair for me to keep trying, only to massively disappoint everyone involved.  That's rude.


It's alright, no hard feelings. It's not easy setting up an entire world, y'know. You gotta plan out races, timelines, locations, points of interests, governments, bla bla bla... I understand if it becomes too overwhelming for just one person.
Though, would be great if you and I cross path at some point in a rp in the future, heh. Who knows. Nostalgia always feels good.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Sep 13, 2017)

Steelite said:


> It's alright, no hard feelings. It's not easy setting up an entire world, y'know. You gotta plan out races, timelines, locations, points of interests, governments, bla bla bla... I understand if it becomes too overwhelming for just one person.
> Though, would be great if you and I cross path at some point in a rp in the future, heh. Who knows. Nostalgia always feels good.


Yeah, I might join RPs in the future. I probably won't host any until I know without a shadow of a doubt that I can balance it with school and personal projects, and eventually a job. Right now, finishing senior year without a mental breakdown is my main concern.

Completely unrelated, but I don't recognize your username. I hope its not rude to ask, but were you using a different account before?


----------



## Steelite (Sep 13, 2017)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Completely unrelated, but I don't recognize your username. I hope its not rude to ask, but were you using a different account before?


If you recognize my art style here, then you'll know who I was, indeed.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Sep 13, 2017)

Steelite said:


> If you recognize my art style here, then you'll know who I was, indeed.


Ah, yes. 

I thought it was you, but I didn’t want to just assume.


----------



## monkdragon (Oct 23, 2017)

I would love to join but could you help me make a character, my idea is this;
Name:rasley
Gender:male
Race:elf
Age:19
Godly parent: n/a
HP:165
Mp:250
Sp:180
Magic spells: first aid
                       Light-shield
                       Focused gust
                       Negative gate
Atk:15
M.atk:25
Def: 16
M.def: 22
Agility: 15
Int: 25
Wis:20
Bio: willing to help any ally either with fighting or healing once you have earned his trust
Weapons: enchanted quarter-staff, silver dagger, black robes, leather shoes.
Items: what is available? (I'd prefer at least 10 apple gels, 5 orange gels and maybe 2 arcane sodas
Appearance: short hair,mustache and short beard, always has an angered expression on his face, and the site of bloodlust in his eyes


----------



## Steelite (Oct 23, 2017)

monkdragon said:


> I would love to join but could you help me make a character, my idea is this;


This RP has been dead since last june... you're way too late, pal.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Oct 24, 2017)

monkdragon said:


> I would love to join but could you help me make a character, my idea is this;
> Name:rasley
> Gender:male
> Race:elf
> ...


This thread is already 6 foot deep in the ground and it didn't even get a proper funeral beforehand, and I wish that people actually pay attention to when the last post on a thread or when the creator of the thread himself admits to not being able to run the RP as both are awfully obvious indicators as to whether or not people still care


----------



## monkdragon (Oct 24, 2017)

You know what!? Maybe I just didn't read everything on that thread, damn it was like 30 pages long, so I just read what it was about and kept scrolling up and down to make a character according to the format and rules of the game, jeez,, you'd think it'd be obvious that someone wouldn't want to read 30 pages of whatever and just scroll to the bottom to reply, huh!?
P.S. I've met one of the creators of d&d, well his son anyway and have learned to play hardcore d&d the way it is supposed to be, believe it or not my record is 104hrs straight, so that's 4 days 8 hrs, on energy drinks and junk food, so you know what?! BACK OFF, because if anyone wants a challenge, here it is, I have come out on top of any little d&d styled,  game  anyone has   ever made,so bring it!!! I'm up for a challenge,lol, just look at the character I made up, there was one spell for everything that I need starting out 1 attack spell, 1 shield spell, 1 healing spell, and 1 really powerful attack spell, and if you notice all the other stats, the sorcerer is off the charts in power!!!


----------



## Steelite (Oct 24, 2017)

monkdragon said:


> You know what!? Maybe I just didn't read everything on that thread, damn it was like 30 pages long, so I just read what it was about and kept scrolling up and down to make a character according to the format and rules of the game, jeez,, you'd think it'd be obvious that someone wouldn't want to read 30 pages of whatever and just scroll to the bottom to reply, huh!?


Okay.



monkdragon said:


> P.S. I've met one of the creators of d&d, well his son anyway and have learned to play hardcore d&d the way it is supposed to be, believe it or not my record is 104hrs straight, so that's 4 days 8 hrs, on energy drinks and junk food, so you know what?! BACK OFF, because if anyone wants a challenge, here it is, I have come out on top of any little d&d styled, game anyone has ever made,so bring it!!! I'm up for a challenge,lol, just look at the character I made up, there was one spell for everything that I need starting out 1 attack spell, 1 shield spell, 1 healing spell, and 1 really powerful attack spell, and if you notice all the other stats, the sorcerer is off the charts in power!!!


----------



## monkdragon (Oct 24, 2017)

Lol, exactly!


----------



## silveredgreen (Oct 24, 2017)

monkdragon said:


> You know what!? Maybe I just didn't read everything on that thread, damn it was like 30 pages long, so I just read what it was about and kept scrolling up and down to make a character according to the format and rules of the game, jeez,, you'd think it'd be obvious that someone wouldn't want to read 30 pages of whatever and just scroll to the bottom to reply, huh!?
> P.S. I've met one of the creators of d&d, well his son anyway and have learned to play hardcore d&d the way it is supposed to be, believe it or not my record is 104hrs straight, so that's 4 days 8 hrs, on energy drinks and junk food, so you know what?! BACK OFF, because if anyone wants a challenge, here it is, I have come out on top of any little d&d styled,  game  anyone has   ever made,so bring it!!! I'm up for a challenge,lol, just look at the character I made up, there was one spell for everything that I need starting out 1 attack spell, 1 shield spell, 1 healing spell, and 1 really powerful attack spell, and if you notice all the other stats, the sorcerer is off the charts in power!!!



Whoa calm down, you don't need to read 30 whole pages to know the rp is dead. Just read the 30th page and notice that the last post before yours was posted over a month ago. If it hasn't been touched in a month its most likely dead.


----------

